# February IUI ladies and testers



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies this is for us whom also started the Jan IUI cycle and are moving on to Feb! :cry::hugs: but we will stay positive and embrace the hope of we may just conceive this cycle. For most of you know my IUI was cancelled last month so this will be my first but I am very excited.....
Below are the names of all the women in this thread and we will post everyone's test date

MrsTruth - Cd30 3/5/2013 
Christina78
Mommy81- testing. (March test) :bfp:
Kristiriaettc.testing 2/18/2013
Karena547
S_love
InGodsHand. Testing/beta 2/25/2013
Elle. Testing/beta 2/20/13 
TypeA TTC. Testing/beta 2/20/13 
CZECHMEOUT
angelmom27
LaylaShawn
Melbrax
babydreamer02
Zimmy. Testing 2/14/2013 
Redder
Lbpa58
barbikins
adroplet
Sunflower5678 testing 2/14/2013
Bernardblack
Amcolecchi 

Lets Go ladies!! :bfp:


----------



## angelmom27

I'm with you mrs truth! Ill hopefully be finally doing our first iui on injectables this month. I'm hoping my monthly friend comes this week so we can start again :)

We all have to be hopeful! :)


----------



## melbrax

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies this is for us whom also started the Jan IUI cycle and are moving on to Feb! :cry::hugs: but we will stay positive and embrace the hope of we may just conceive this cycle. For most of you know my IUI was cancelled last month so this will be my first but I am very excited

Hi everyone! I am currently on cd2 and will start my gonal-f injections tomorrow and since it's the end of the month, the iui will be early Feb...this lady is nervous! This will be our first attempt with injections and iui. I'm staying hopeful that it will work quickly. GL and I hope we have a bunch of bfp's this month!


----------



## Mrstruth

ladies lets get this show on the roll! :happydance: I am excited for each and every one of us. I am a bit fearful yet I am also excited and ready to face the results. I have been losing weight as well, so I hope this helps me to conceive me a sticky bean, with my procedure. What are you ladies, fears, thoughts or intake on our iui,


----------



## melbrax

Mrstruth said:


> ladies lets get this show on the roll! :happydance: I am excited for each and every one of us. I am a bit fearful yet I am also excited and ready to face the results. I have been losing weight as well, so I hope this helps me to conceive me a sticky bean, with my procedure. What are you ladies, fears, thoughts or intake on our iui,

I really like this thread because I feel like I have to hold all my fears and thoughts inside being that my DH really doesn't understand why I stress and feel the way that I do. Every month that goes by and with no success I just feel so defeated, so I am praying that IUI works (something inside me tells me that it's gonna work). I know that if it does not work for us that is probably the end of the line for us having baby #2, as we cannot afford IVF. Since this is my first round of injections I am so scared that I'm going to feel so out of control with the hormones! Clomid always makes me feel like I want to scream. Sorry about my little rant, ladies.


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls. Mind if i join? I'll be starting my first ever IUI hopefully in Feb, looking forward to it but am equally nervous xx


----------



## zimmy

Hi Ladies! I am currently on CD9, taking Gonal F and Centritide injections. Looking at Feb 1 or so to do my first IUI *fingers crossed*. I tried previously in October, but surged early so the procedure was called off. Had to go on bc in November to regulate my hormones again, then took December off because of the holidays.

Good luck to all of us!!


----------



## melbrax

Hi zimmy! I'm a little behind you this cycle...I'm on cd3 and just did my first injection of gonal-f this morning. This is my try with injections and IUI. I'm totally nervous but excited at the same time!

GL! :dust:


----------



## angelmom27

Hi ladies

Glad to hear that your on your way to a February iui :) I'm just waiting for af soon and if not will have to take provera to induce one and then our last iui before IVF in march. We had success on our first iui after my husbands surgery so it can definitely work!
We are going to try injectables only this month ( no femara) that way we don't get a cyst ( got the first one ever last month!) 
I'm not sure how everyone else is doing but I'm just trying to stay hopeful and tell myself that it will happen soon and when it's all meant to. Hopefully five years from now we will all be thinking how quick time has passed and have toddlers running around :)


----------



## s_love

Hi ladies! I'd like to jump in. After 14 cycles we are finally doing our first IUI with injectables towards the end of February. I just started AF so ill be calling tomorrow to schedule my baseline. I couldn't be more excited! Lots of baby dust and luck to all of us!


----------



## Mrstruth

Ladies I am feeling nothing bit positive energy for us all! I truly am. I am hoping that this be the one as well, for I am one year into TTC and one year into celebrating my TR(tubal reversal) I am very optimistic although I know that, there are also many women whom conceive IUI 2 or 3! I am prepared, because if no result May will be IVF! Cycle and I truly wouldn't know what to do with myself


----------



## Sunflower5678

Hi ladies! Hopefully this will be a lucky month for all of us! I am going in on wed (day 13) for my u/s to check follicles. This is my second cycle for iui. I also take clomid 50mg days 5-9. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy81

Hi ladies....I am joining all of you this cycle!

I am also having my first IUI this month. I am on CD7, my 4th day of Femara. I am starting the injectables (Follistim) on Tuesday night for three days,then I go for my ultrasound and hopefully trigger w/ Ovidrel this Friday with IUI Sat and Sun. FX'ed all is well and I get to trigger!

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Mommy81

melbrax said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies this is for us whom also started the Jan IUI cycle and are moving on to Feb! :cry::hugs: but we will stay positive and embrace the hope of we may just conceive this cycle. For most of you know my IUI was cancelled last month so this will be my first but I am very excited
> 
> Hi everyone! I am currently on cd2 and will start my gonal-f injections tomorrow and since it's the end of the month, the iui will be early Feb...this lady is nervous! This will be our first attempt with injections and iui. I'm staying hopeful that it will work quickly. GL and I hope we have a bunch of bfp's this month!Click to expand...

Lots of luck!


----------



## Mommy81

Mrstruth said:


> ladies lets get this show on the roll! :happydance: I am excited for each and every one of us. I am a bit fearful yet I am also excited and ready to face the results. I have been losing weight as well, so I hope this helps me to conceive me a sticky bean, with my procedure. What are you ladies, fears, thoughts or intake on our iui,

Mrs. Truth! Good luck to you this cycle!

I am fearful too! We have been TTC for a little over 2 years now, and starting IUI this month was a big decision for us because our insurance doesn't cover ANYTHING! But, we want children so badly that we were willling to pay for 3 cycles of IUI!
Hopefully it works out for us all! BFP's ladies...think positively! I know it's hard at times, but somethings gotta give!:flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

I am hoping that this cycle works for all of us ladies for this is a journey that can be hurtful, disappointing, exciting, lustful and heartbreaking all in one. I feel that we all will receive that BFP one of these cycles soon. We all share the exact same fear, worry and this is where we can relate and encourage one another. I am hopeful that this is our time


----------



## angelmom27

Ladies I'm right there with you,.... Encouragement and support is such a great thing in all that we are going through! 
We can do this and it will make each of our journeys worth it when we get to hold our babies :)


----------



## melbrax

You too, Mommy81! I'm feeling very positive for all of us!


----------



## Mrstruth

I feel that this cycle is going to produce so much positivity! It's already the month of love! Valentines day, Cupid in the air lol. Oh my


----------



## angelmom27

Lol I hope your right mrs truth!! I could really go for some good news! We all could!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am as well! I def item could use some good news and I don't know how to take anything else besides that. Then to top it off my sister found out today that she was seven weeks


----------



## adroplet

Hello ladies!
I've been TTC since 2011 and have had over 12 IUIs.....and never a bfp. I can say I have had a couple of chemicals that scared the crap outta me, I thought i was hemorrhaging to death. 
So here's to February!


----------



## Mrstruth

adroplet said:


> Hello ladies!
> I've been TTC since 2011 and have had over 12 IUIs.....and never a bfp. I can say I have had a couple of chemicals that scared the crap outta me, I thought i was hemorrhaging to death.
> So here's to February!

So have they ever told you why you haven't received a :bfp: after one of your iui's. I think our advice as if no bfp then to move on to ivf procedure, it's just so expensive and i think it's not fair that insurance companies doesn't pay for them


----------



## adroplet

Mrstruth said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I've been TTC since 2011 and have had over 12 IUIs.....and never a bfp. I can say I have had a couple of chemicals that scared the crap outta me, I thought i was hemorrhaging to death.
> So here's to February!
> 
> So have they ever told you why you haven't received a :bfp: after one of your iui's. I think our advice as if no bfp then to move on to ivf procedure, it's just so expensive and i think it's not fair that insurance companies doesn't pay for themClick to expand...

Well, they said to give it 3 trys. Then i figured out they were doing my IUI too soon, way before i ovulated (using OPKS and trigger shot). Then i was told it was unexplained infertility. I did my own research and hypothesized it was implantation failure, i requested full thyroid panels and my md (at the time) said they were not medically necessary. I do not take no for an answer so he did a few of the tests. Turns out I had thyroid antibodies activated...Hashimoto's with a TSH of 3.84. Same md said there is usually no treatment for it until you get SYMPTOMS. Infertility is a symptom of it. So I decided to take on another insurance and I love my new mds. I was on meds by the first day i saw them and my TSH is 1.24. A level of 2 or below is recommended for a healthy pregnancy. 
So this is my first cycle after that treatment and i am really hoping it was the missing link.

I have not considered IVF yet and as you said it is too expensive and with no guarantee.


----------



## Christina78

Hi ladies !!! Baby dust :dust:

Mrstruth - I've missed you girl !!! How r u doing 

I go to my baseline appt tomorrow - round 2


----------



## Sunflower5678

ADroplet-wow! I am glad you pushed the dr. On your health AND switched drs! 
Good luck to everyone! Feb is our month! I am trying to relax and not obsess. (I know you can empathize:winkwink:) 
I had my u/s and trigger this morning. 1 mature follie on rt and 1 on left. Tomorrow afternoon is iui #2!


----------



## adroplet

Sunflower5678 said:


> ADroplet-wow! I am glad you pushed the dr. On your health AND switched drs!
> Good luck to everyone! Feb is our month! I am trying to relax and not obsess. (I know you can empathize:winkwink:)
> I had my u/s and trigger this morning. 1 mature follie on rt and 1 on left. Tomorrow afternoon is iui #2!

Yay! good luck. This has been the most relaxing TWW for me, trying really hard here.


----------



## Mommy81

Hey ladies....wondering how everyone is doing so far?

I started my injections last night and am having a slight bloating feeling i my abdomen, plus very gassy:blush:. Anyone else experience this with their injectables? I am using Follistim, 100 iu's per night.

Hope everyone is well, FX'ed BFP's are on the way!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## melbrax

Mommy81 said:


> Hey ladies....wondering how everyone is doing so far?
> 
> I started my injections last night and am having a slight bloating feeling i my abdomen, plus very gassy:blush:. Anyone else experience this with their injectables? I am using Follistim, 100 iu's per night.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, FX'ed BFP's are on the way!:happydance::happydance:

I started my injections this past Sunday and I felt the exact same way for like the first 2 days and then it subsided a little bit. I'm still a lie bloated but not to where it makes me feel huge. I'm starting with 75 iu of gonal-f and my 1st scan is Friday so we'll see how that dosage is working.


----------



## Mommy81

I started my injections this past Sunday and I felt the exact same way for like the first 2 days and then it subsided a little bit. I'm still a lie bloated but not to where it makes me feel huge. I'm starting with 75 iu of gonal-f and my 1st scan is Friday so we'll see how that dosage is working.[/QUOTE]

My scan is Friday too, if all is well I will trigger Friday and have IUI Sat. & Sun. I am glad to see someone else with the same symptoms, because I am so nervous I will overstimulate and have too many follies! 

Is this your first IUI as well?? Are you in the states?

Good luck on Friday!!!


----------



## melbrax

Mommy81 said:


> I started my injections this past Sunday and I felt the exact same way for like the first 2 days and then it subsided a little bit. I'm still a lie bloated but not to where it makes me feel huge. I'm starting with 75 iu of gonal-f and my 1st scan is Friday so we'll see how that dosage is working.

My scan is Friday too, if all is well I will trigger Friday and have IUI Sat. & Sun. I am glad to see someone else with the same symptoms, because I am so nervous I will overstimulate and have too many follies! 

Is this your first IUI as well?? Are you in the states?

Good luck on Friday!!![/QUOTE]
Yes, this is my first IUI too. I live in NC, you? I'm nervous about over stimulating also because every time I try something for the first time my body goes nuts. I even over stimulated the first time I took clomid but after the first time it never happened again. 

GL on Friday! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Mommy81

melbrax said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> I started my injections this past Sunday and I felt the exact same way for like the first 2 days and then it subsided a little bit. I'm still a lie bloated but not to where it makes me feel huge. I'm starting with 75 iu of gonal-f and my 1st scan is Friday so we'll see how that dosage is working.
> 
> My scan is Friday too, if all is well I will trigger Friday and have IUI Sat. & Sun. I am glad to see someone else with the same symptoms, because I am so nervous I will overstimulate and have too many follies!
> 
> Is this your first IUI as well?? Are you in the states?
> 
> Good luck on Friday!!!Click to expand...

Yes, this is my first IUI too. I live in NC, you? I'm nervous about over stimulating also because every time I try something for the first time my body goes nuts. I even over stimulated the first time I took clomid but after the first time it never happened again. 

GL on Friday! Let me know how it goes![/QUOTE]

I am in CT...Good luck to you as well :flower:
I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## Christina78

melbrax said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....wondering how everyone is doing so far?
> 
> I started my injections last night and am having a slight bloating feeling i my abdomen, plus very gassy:blush:. Anyone else experience this with their injectables? I am using Follistim, 100 iu's per night.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, FX'ed BFP's are on the way!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I started my injections this past Sunday and I felt the exact same way for like the first 2 days and then it subsided a little bit. I'm still a lie bloated but not to where it makes me feel huge. I'm starting with 75 iu of gonal-f and my 1st scan is Friday so we'll see how that dosage is working.Click to expand...

Hi girls ~ 
Im also doing injections with gonal.. last cycle was our first IUI with gonal and lupron. I have only one good tube, so on my open side I have 5 eggys to catch and of course BFN for our first one.. but we are going to try 3X before seeing what options or just trying natural for a while. 

BABY DUST to you !!:hugs:


----------



## melbrax

Christina78 said:


> melbrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....wondering how everyone is doing so far?
> 
> I started my injections last night and am having a slight bloating feeling i my abdomen, plus very gassy:blush:. Anyone else experience this with their injectables? I am using Follistim, 100 iu's per night.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, FX'ed BFP's are on the way!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I started my injections this past Sunday and I felt the exact same way for like the first 2 days and then it subsided a little bit. I'm still a lie bloated but not to where it makes me feel huge. I'm starting with 75 iu of gonal-f and my 1st scan is Friday so we'll see how that dosage is working.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi girls ~
> Im also doing injections with gonal.. last cycle was our first IUI with gonal and lupron. I have only one good tube, so on my open side I have 5 eggys to catch and of course BFN for our first one.. but we are going to try 3X before seeing what options or just trying natural for a while.
> 
> BABY DUST to you !!:hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry about your bfn. I only have one open tube also. What, if anything has your doctor told you about going through with a cycle if you only have mature follies on your bad side? I asked my RE if we would have to cancel the cycle if I only produce on my bad side and he said no. He told me that it only reduces my chances by 1-2% and so we will should still continue with the cycle because my good tube can still pick up the egg. I was under the impression that the cycle would be cancelled.


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi everyone, thought I would join you. I have been stalking for awhile as my iui last month was cancelled due to cysts. I an hoping you all can give me some guidance. we are trying to decide between one month of injectables with iui or go straight to ivf with icsi. I have a amh of 1 and my sh had only 2% morphology. I really do nor feel I am really to take there ivfleap , but the of a pregnancy is so much higher. just so confused


----------



## Mommy81

Ingodshand said:


> Hi everyone, thought I would join you. I have been stalking for awhile as my iui last month was cancelled due to cysts. I an hoping you all can give me some guidance. we are trying to decide between one month of injectables with iui or go straight to ivf with icsi. I have a amh of 1 and my sh had only 2% morphology. I really do nor feel I am really to take there ivfleap , but the of a pregnancy is so much higher. just so confused

I understand your struggle in your decision. My hubby and I contimplated IVF because of the higher success rate initially, but we decided to go with IUI for two reasons: for one, we have no medical issues contributing to our infertility and second, the cost.
Our insurance does not cover any fertility treatments or testing, so it was either 3 rounds of IUI for $6,000, or one round of IVF for $12,000. For us, the thought of only having a 60-70% chance with IVF for $12K was not convincing enough to take the plunge. But everyone is different, and you have to do what feels right for you.
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Christina78

melbrax said:


> Christina78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melbrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....wondering how everyone is doing so far?
> 
> I started my injections last night and am having a slight bloating feeling i my abdomen, plus very gassy:blush:. Anyone else experience this with their injectables? I am using Follistim, 100 iu's per night.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, FX'ed BFP's are on the way!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I started my injections this past Sunday and I felt the exact same way for like the first 2 days and then it subsided a little bit. I'm still a lie bloated but not to where it makes me feel huge. I'm starting with 75 iu of gonal-f and my 1st scan is Friday so we'll see how that dosage is working.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi girls ~
> Im also doing injections with gonal.. last cycle was our first IUI with gonal and lupron. I have only one good tube, so on my open side I have 5 eggys to catch and of course BFN for our first one.. but we are going to try 3X before seeing what options or just trying natural for a while.
> 
> BABY DUST to you !!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your bfn. I only have one open tube also. What, if anything has your doctor told you about going through with a cycle if you only have mature follies on your bad side? I asked my RE if we would have to cancel the cycle if I only produce on my bad side and he said no. He told me that it only reduces my chances by 1-2% and so we will should still continue with the cycle because my good tube can still pick up the egg. I was under the impression that the cycle would be cancelled.Click to expand...

I didn't ask that question if we would have to cancel - I usually produce good amounts on each side with the gonal ;) but I did ask about can your blocked side pick up the eggys and my doc said it depends on where the blockage is - its all confusing to me and you get different ops everywhere but I believe that your good side could pick up eggys from the damaged tube


----------



## zimmy

In 10 minutes I will be taking my Ovidrel shot, then IUI at 9:30 in the morning!!! So excited!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello Christina I have missed you as well, matter of fact I have missed all you ladies. I haven't been placed on injections although I would love to try anything that get me closer to a BFP! I start femara again after last months cancellation due to me. On cd3 I will start that and the day after I ovulate I will start the progesterone inserts. 3 times a day. I am super excited.

I am more than excited to have you ladies become apart of this thread. It means so much to have help with this situation. 

Hello ingodshands great to see you here :wave: 

Any of you ladies lucky enough to do two inseminations in a cycle?


----------



## angelmom27

Hi ladies 
Here's hoping its our month! So much going on already and good luck ladies this weekend! 

I have been lucky enough to do two IUIs each cycle and that's what worked for Elizabeth so here's hoping for number two :)

I have a question for you ladies about injectables and cyst:
I heard that they are very common with injectables and my first month on them I got one cyst abd my cycle was cancelled :( I heard women can go for there day three ultrasound and have a ton of cysts from the cycle before abd have to take a month off :s I'm wondering if we should just do femara next month without injectables that way we can go ahead for IVF in march Forsure ..... Or should we go ahead with injectables to get more than one egg? Suggestions anyone? Info or personal experience?

Thanks ladies and good luck with the Friday apts!


----------



## Lbpa58

My first iui failed so now I'm going in for my follicle check Friday & they might do iui fri or mon. I'm worried it won't work this time because fri is cd 12 & mon 15(I think it will be too early or too late) hopefully it will work tho. Wish me luck


----------



## Mrstruth

Lbpa58 said:


> My first iui failed so now I'm going in for my follicle check Friday & they might do iui fri or mon. I'm worried it won't work this time because fri is cd 12 & mon 15(I think it will be too early or too late) hopefully it will work tho. Wish me luck

Angel I have heard that as well but not all women get the cyst and have to cancel their next cycle. I am hoping this is the case for you! I am hoping this is the case for you. 

Lbpa lets pray it does and just continue to do timed intercourse during this time


----------



## melbrax

zimmy said:


> In 10 minutes I will be taking my Ovidrel shot, then IUI at 9:30 in the morning!!! So excited!

GL! :dust:


----------



## Sunflower5678

Gl zimmy! We r on the same cycle! I go in this afternoon for iui! Yay! 
I also asked the dr about my 10day luteal phase. I got my period 10dpiui after my last iui. She said my progesterone levels are fine and should not take supplemental prog. Oh well. 
Gl luck everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy81

zimmy said:


> In 10 minutes I will be taking my Ovidrel shot, then IUI at 9:30 in the morning!!! So excited!

:dust: Zimmy! How exciting!


----------



## Mommy81

Mrstruth said:


> Hello Christina I have missed you as well, matter of fact I have missed all you ladies. I haven't been placed on injections although I would love to try anything that get me closer to a BFP! I start femara again after last months cancellation due to me. On cd3 I will start that and the day after I ovulate I will start the progesterone inserts. 3 times a day. I am super excited.
> 
> I am more than excited to have you ladies become apart of this thread. It means so much to have help with this situation.
> 
> Hello ingodshands great to see you here :wave:
> 
> Any of you ladies lucky enough to do two inseminations in a cycle?

MrsTruth, my RE does two inseminations, one day after another. I will hopefully trigger tomorrow and then go for IUI Sat and Sun! FX'ed!

How about you!?


----------



## Mommy81

Lbpa58 said:


> My first iui failed so now I'm going in for my follicle check Friday & they might do iui fri or mon. I'm worried it won't work this time because fri is cd 12 & mon 15(I think it will be too early or too late) hopefully it will work tho. Wish me luck

Hi Lbpa, hopefully they can do your IUI and get the eggie on time! Does your RE not open for wknd appointments? I am having my US tomorrow and hopefully triggering as well, but my IUI's will be Sat & Sun.

Hope it all works for you and you get your BFP!!!! :dust:


----------



## Mommy81

Sunflower5678 said:


> Gl zimmy! We r on the same cycle! I go in this afternoon for iui! Yay!
> I also asked the dr about my 10day luteal phase. I got my period 10dpiui after my last iui. She said my progesterone levels are fine and should not take supplemental prog. Oh well.
> Gl luck everyone! :thumbup:

:dust: Sunflower!!! Hope your get a sticky Bean!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

February will be my first IUI Cycle too. This is after a loss due to premature birth & trying naturally for 1 year. I am on CD1 & hitting the clinic on Saturday morning for my CD3 test. I've done a Cycle Monitoring once in October so I know what to expect....lots of early mornings. Getting pricked & poked at. FUN!!! :)

Good luck to all of you ladies! XO
Let's support one another!


----------



## Mrstruth

Mommy81 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Hello Christina I have missed you as well, matter of fact I have missed all you ladies. I haven't been placed on injections although I would love to try anything that get me closer to a BFP! I start femara again after last months cancellation due to me. On cd3 I will start that and the day after I ovulate I will start the progesterone inserts. 3 times a day. I am super excited.
> 
> I am more than excited to have you ladies become apart of this thread. It means so much to have help with this situation.
> 
> Hello ingodshands great to see you here :wave:
> 
> Any of you ladies lucky enough to do two inseminations in a cycle?
> 
> MrsTruth, my RE does two inseminations, one day after another. I will hopefully trigger tomorrow and then go for IUI Sat and Sun! FX'ed!
> 
> How about you!?Click to expand...

I would love to get two but the insurance only covers one per cycle unless they have been a diagnosed issue where two is needed.


----------



## angelmom27

Good ladies who are getting IUIs this weekend!

I also go Friday for day 3 check and hopefully start injectables Friday.

Barb I'm very sorry for your loss and similar to you I'm trying again after losing my daughter. Fingers crossed for you! I'm also in Ontario as well.... North of Orillia.


----------



## Sunflower5678

Good luck this weekend, mommy81! 
My iui went well. She said my DH's sperm looked good. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mommy81

Mrstruth said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Hello Christina I have missed you as well, matter of fact I have missed all you ladies. I haven't been placed on injections although I would love to try anything that get me closer to a BFP! I start femara again after last months cancellation due to me. On cd3 I will start that and the day after I ovulate I will start the progesterone inserts. 3 times a day. I am super excited.
> 
> I am more than excited to have you ladies become apart of this thread. It means so much to have help with this situation.
> 
> Hello ingodshands great to see you here :wave:
> 
> Any of you ladies lucky enough to do two inseminations in a cycle?
> 
> MrsTruth, my RE does two inseminations, one day after another. I will hopefully trigger tomorrow and then go for IUI Sat and Sun! FX'ed!
> 
> How about you!?Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to get two but the insurance only covers one per cycle unless they have been a diagnosed issue where two is needed.Click to expand...

Ohhh, gotcha. We paid cash for our IUI's (our insurance covers nothing!:nope:) So the plan I did is three rounds with two IUI's each round, hopefully we all get our BFP's either way!!! GL :flower:


----------



## Mommy81

Sunflower5678 said:


> Good luck this weekend, mommy81!
> My iui went well. She said my DH's sperm looked good. Fingers crossed!

Thanks Sunflower! I am glad your IUI went well, Fx'ed for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## zimmy

My IUI went well this morning. We pay everything out of pocket, nothing covered so we have the option of doing another IUI tomorrow morning. We decided to do it - an extra $350 but it increases our chances by another 15% so it will be worth it in my mind. The nurse is also starting me on progesterone suppositories and low dose aspirin. Blood test scheduled for valentines day :) GL to everyone!


----------



## Mommy81

zimmy said:


> My IUI went well this morning. We pay everything out of pocket, nothing covered so we have the option of doing another IUI tomorrow morning. We decided to do it - an extra $350 but it increases our chances by another 15% so it will be worth it in my mind. The nurse is also starting me on progesterone suppositories and low dose aspirin. Blood test scheduled for valentines day :) GL to everyone!

Yay Zimmy!!!:happydance::happydance: What an awesome Valentine's Day gift that would be!<3<3


----------



## Christina78

zimmy said:


> My IUI went well this morning. We pay everything out of pocket, nothing covered so we have the option of doing another IUI tomorrow morning. We decided to do it - an extra $350 but it increases our chances by another 15% so it will be worth it in my mind. The nurse is also starting me on progesterone suppositories and low dose aspirin. Blood test scheduled for valentines day :) GL to everyone!

Good luck hun !! Sticky beans for you !! :hugs:


----------



## Christina78

Tonight we start the gonal shots at 75IU, baby aspirin and prenatal. :coffee: then after the IUI we are doing the oil progesterone shots to help my little bean stick .. Im praying that we catch one 

How are you ladies doing ? 

Mrs truth - where are you at in this cycle ?


----------



## melbrax

zimmy said:


> My IUI went well this morning. We pay everything out of pocket, nothing covered so we have the option of doing another IUI tomorrow morning. We decided to do it - an extra $350 but it increases our chances by another 15% so it will be worth it in my mind. The nurse is also starting me on progesterone suppositories and low dose aspirin. Blood test scheduled for valentines day :) GL to everyone!

That would be an awesome V-day gift! I am sending you lots of :dust:!


----------



## redder

I was thinking of you today Sunflower, I am glad all went well. FX ed for you :)


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies I a, awaiting my af which is due on Saturday, then I will call on Monday to schedule my cd12 u/s I will start my femara on Tuesday and I will start my prenatals again on sat alone with mucinex. I will start the mucinex once af has left. After the IUI I will start my progesterone vaginally three times a day oh and I will be doing ovidrel trigger. We are also doing opk's at home as well as times intercourse with this prop pillow I have. 


Good luck zimmy I hope this is it for you


----------



## angelmom27

Congrats to everyone who had their IUIs yesterday..,,, keeping everything crossed for you! 

Mrs truth it sounds like you have a great plan to follow through with and I wish you nothing but luck! 

I'm presently waiting at ultrasound for my cd3 and hoping its all good to go. If so then ill probably start my shots ( puregon) tonight and ultrasound later next week. Fingers crossed my blood levels are fine and no cysts :s


----------



## Mrstruth

angelmom27 said:


> Congrats to everyone who had their IUIs yesterday..,,, keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> Mrs truth it sounds like you have a great plan to follow through with and I wish you nothing but luck!
> 
> I'm presently waiting at ultrasound for my cd3 and hoping its all good to go. If so then ill probably start my shots ( puregon) tonight and ultrasound later next week. Fingers crossed my blood levels are fine and no cysts :s

Oh I am so excited for you angelmom! I know everything will be great and you will have no cyst etc. prepare your self for the rest of the journey for this cycles's IUI. I had a fertility reading and she stated that I should try licorice root for infertility and I read about it, seems like great stuff. I am just a paranoid individual when it comes to side affects, it took me almost nine months to allow my RE to place me on Clomids


----------



## melbrax

Well I had my cd 8 follicle check and it was not good news for me. My left side looked good with multiple follicles developing but my right side (my good side) had a HUGE one and the nurse said that the dr may cancel this cycle and give me bc pills to get rid of the cyst. :cry: Now it's just a waiting game till she calls later with my blood results and the docs instructions. I so wanted this 1st try to be it. I know I shouldn't be complaining because some others have been trying for longer than me, but I was really hoping to get my :bfp: before my dh deploys to Afghanistan in April...at this rate it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## Mommy81

melbrax said:


> Well I had my cd 8 follicle check and it was not good news for me. My left side looked good with multiple follicles developing but my right side (my good side) had a HUGE one and the nurse said that the dr may cancel this cycle and give me bc pills to get rid of the cyst. :cry: Now it's just a waiting game till she calls later with my blood results and the docs instructions. I so wanted this 1st try to be it. I know I shouldn't be complaining because some others have been trying for longer than me, but I was really hoping to get my :bfp: before my dh deploys to Afghanistan in April...at this rate it's probably not going to happen.

Oh Melbrax! I am so sorry :hugs: I know how your feel and it's very dissapointing. Being on a time crunch with your hubby's deployment doesn't help! Keep positive though, miracles do happen! Who knows...maybe it will happen naturally. I heard many women storied who go through numerous IUI and IVF's with a BFN's and then get pregnant naturally! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Mrstruth

melbrax said:


> Well I had my cd 8 follicle check and it was not good news for me. My left side looked good with multiple follicles developing but my right side (my good side) had a HUGE one and the nurse said that the dr may cancel this cycle and give me bc pills to get rid of the cyst. :cry: Now it's just a waiting game till she calls later with my blood results and the docs instructions. I so wanted this 1st try to be it. I know I shouldn't be complaining because some others have been trying for longer than me, but I was really hoping to get my :bfp: before my dh deploys to Afghanistan in April...at this rate it's probably not going to happen.

I am so sorry that things are looking down for you but we must continue to think and be positive throughout this process because worrying is not good for us. Don't worry Hun you will always have march cycle and hopefully this cycle as well


----------



## Christina78

melbrax said:


> Well I had my cd 8 follicle check and it was not good news for me. My left side looked good with multiple follicles developing but my right side (my good side) had a HUGE one and the nurse said that the dr may cancel this cycle and give me bc pills to get rid of the cyst. :cry: Now it's just a waiting game till she calls later with my blood results and the docs instructions. I so wanted this 1st try to be it. I know I shouldn't be complaining because some others have been trying for longer than me, but I was really hoping to get my :bfp: before my dh deploys to Afghanistan in April...at this rate it's probably not going to happen.

I'm sorry - :cry: i will pray that your cycle isnt cancelled .. stay strong your baby bean is coming :hugs:


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Congrats to everyone who had their IUIs yesterday..,,, keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> Mrs truth it sounds like you have a great plan to follow through with and I wish you nothing but luck!
> 
> I'm presently waiting at ultrasound for my cd3 and hoping its all good to go. If so then ill probably start my shots ( puregon) tonight and ultrasound later next week. Fingers crossed my blood levels are fine and no cysts :s


FX for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry ladies! Every month I do video blogs and sometimes twice! I am late this cycle but I did my video today 

https://youtu.be/SG7ktopWsDw


----------



## Ingodshand

melbrax said:


> Well I had my cd 8 follicle check and it was not good news for me. My left side looked good with multiple follicles developing but my right side (my good side) had a HUGE one and the nurse said that the dr may cancel this cycle and give me bc pills to get rid of the cyst. :cry: Now it's just a waiting game till she calls later with my blood results and the docs instructions. I so wanted this 1st try to be it. I know I shouldn't be complaining because some others have been trying for longer than me, but I was really hoping to get my :bfp: before my dh deploys to Afghanistan in April...at this rate it's probably not going to happen.

That is the worst feeling and happened to me last month so I know how you are feeling. how big was your cyst? Hopefully they will not cancel!


----------



## melbrax

Ingodshand said:


> melbrax said:
> 
> 
> Well I had my cd 8 follicle check and it was not good news for me. My left side looked good with multiple follicles developing but my right side (my good side) had a HUGE one and the nurse said that the dr may cancel this cycle and give me bc pills to get rid of the cyst. :cry: Now it's just a waiting game till she calls later with my blood results and the docs instructions. I so wanted this 1st try to be it. I know I shouldn't be complaining because some others have been trying for longer than me, but I was really hoping to get my :bfp: before my dh deploys to Afghanistan in April...at this rate it's probably not going to happen.
> 
> That is the worst feeling and happened to me last month so I know how you are feeling. how big was your cyst? Hopefully they will not cancel!Click to expand...

To tell you the truth I can't even remember because I was upset about possible having to stop. It was extremely big and especially for where I am in my cycle. Mr doc called and said he wants to see what happens over the weekend, so we will scan again on Monday. If the smaller ones on my left side do not progress and the cyst gets bigger than we will stop the cycle. Did I mention that I am not a patient person? It drives me nuts. :wacko: I'm still staying positive and hopefully I can live vicariously through you ladies that are having good luck this cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## melbrax

Mrstruth said:


> melbrax said:
> 
> 
> Well I had my cd 8 follicle check and it was not good news for me. My left side looked good with multiple follicles developing but my right side (my good side) had a HUGE one and the nurse said that the dr may cancel this cycle and give me bc pills to get rid of the cyst. :cry: Now it's just a waiting game till she calls later with my blood results and the docs instructions. I so wanted this 1st try to be it. I know I shouldn't be complaining because some others have been trying for longer than me, but I was really hoping to get my :bfp: before my dh deploys to Afghanistan in April...at this rate it's probably not going to happen.
> 
> I am so sorry that things are looking down for you but we must continue to think and be positive throughout this process because worrying is not good for us. Don't worry Hun you will always have march cycle and hopefully this cycle as wellClick to expand...

I am definitely keeping my fingers crossed! They want another scan on Monday. If I have good follies then he will let me proceed even with the cyst.


----------



## Mrstruth

melbrax said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melbrax said:
> 
> 
> Well I had my cd 8 follicle check and it was not good news for me. My left side looked good with multiple follicles developing but my right side (my good side) had a HUGE one and the nurse said that the dr may cancel this cycle and give me bc pills to get rid of the cyst. :cry: Now it's just a waiting game till she calls later with my blood results and the docs instructions. I so wanted this 1st try to be it. I know I shouldn't be complaining because some others have been trying for longer than me, but I was really hoping to get my :bfp: before my dh deploys to Afghanistan in April...at this rate it's probably not going to happen.
> 
> I am so sorry that things are looking down for you but we must continue to think and be positive throughout this process because worrying is not good for us. Don't worry Hun you will always have march cycle and hopefully this cycle as wellClick to expand...
> 
> I am definitely keeping my fingers crossed! They want another scan on Monday. If I have good follies then he will let me proceed even with the cyst.Click to expand...

I definitely have hope that the smaller ones will grow and you will be able to go through with the process of iui. I am crossing fingers and toes for you as well


----------



## LaylaShawn

Hello Ladies ,
I hope you don't mind me joining. Thank You mrstruth for inviting me! I plan to do my 3rd IUI this month. AF come on today. I have baseline ultrasound scheduled for Monday. If all is well and I don't have any cyst, I will begin femara on Monday night. 
I read the entire thread. I'm praying for all you ladies and I hope this is our month!!


----------



## s_love

Getting frustrated, my doctor told me over a week ago that the office would call and schedule my baseline in a cpl days but no one has. I've called and left 2 messages and no ones gotten back to me... I'm not patient and since this is my first IUI I'm crazy excited!


----------



## babydreamer02

Hi ladies I would like to join you all. I did my 4th iui 6th injection cycle Feb 1st. I had 3 mature follicles which is great for me as I always make too many mature follicles. I had iui 34 hrs after trigger and I am ready to start the tww. I had huge ovulation pains on both sides about 36hrs after trigger and 44hrs later now I am still bloated and feeling the pressure down there. So safe to say I ovulated all 3 follicles. Last iui cycle I had the same feeling and did ovulate both follicles I had and got pregnant that cycle. So here is to hoping things go great! 

S_love- Where are you seen in California? I notice from you pic you are a usmc wife as am I and we are stationed in CA too! 

melbrax-I hope you get the green light to go ahead with this iui! Good luck to you! 

LaylaShawn-Good luck to you as well! Here is to hoping Monday is your good day!


----------



## Mommy81

:hi:Welcome Layla and Babydreamer!

S_love...I would be going crazy too! I hope they contact you soon and you can begin this cycle!

I am going for my fist IUI in about 1/2, wish me luck!:happydance:

I hope everyone is well, and trying to relax on this emotional rollercoaster we are on. Positive thoughts ladies!!

:dust:


----------



## Ingodshand

Mrstruth what is a fertility reading and why are you taking mucinex? I have never heard if that before. 

Afm- the witch showed up today right on schedule so going in for my baseline on Monday and starting femara again. we decided to try one more month before moving onto injectables. hoping my left ovary is the winner this cycle since it normally does not produce cysts!! Getting excited that this time might Jjust work!


----------



## kristinaettc

Hey ladies. Mind if i join? I'll be starting my first ever IUI this month (actually, next week!) - femara w/ trigger shot.


----------



## s_love

Babydreamer02- we are in San Diego, hubby is stationed at MCRD. What about you? FXed that this is your lucky cycle!

Mommy81- good luck girl! Lots of positive thoughts you way!

Ingots hands- sorry about AF :hugs: hoping next cycle is the one for you.

Kristenaettc- welcome! Good luck next week! You must be so excited for next week!


----------



## angelmom27

Mel- I know exactly how you feel bc like ingodshands my cycle was cancelled last month bc of a cyst :s it is incredibly frustrating but the few weeks off I think ended up being good for me in the long run. Something to think about is either Fallopian tube can pick up an egg from either ovary so it doesn't matter which ovary is ovulating bc both can pick up that egg :) I have my fingers crossed for u!

S love- I can imagine how frustrating it is waiting for them to get back to you! Could you stop by in person?

Thanks mrs truth and you were right my cyst is gone with my af arriving and my hormone levels were all good so I started injectables last night.... Fingers crossed this is the month :)


----------



## LaylaShawn

S_love - that is frustrating. I believe baseline u/s has to be on CD 3-5. Maybe call them Monday and speak to someone. 

Babydreamer - welcome!! I hope this is your cycle. Good luck!

Mommy81 - sending you massive amounts of positive thoughts, prayers and :dust:! 

Ingodshand - sorry about AF:hugs: I start femara a go for baseline on Monday as well. Praying this is your cycle!!

Kristin - Welcome:flower: Good luck this cycle!

Angel mom - I hope this is your cycle. Glad the cyst is gone :happydance:

ASM - I just got back from the hospital. My good friend had a baby last night. She suffered with infertility for over a year and suffered an early miscarriage. I'm soooo happy she delivered a healthy baby but it was hard seeing all the babies and happy mommies. :cry:


----------



## Mommy81

angelmom27 said:


> Mel- I know exactly how you feel bc like ingodshands my cycle was cancelled last month bc of a cyst :s it is incredibly frustrating but the few weeks off I think ended up being good for me in the long run. Something to think about is either Fallopian tube can pick up an egg from either ovary so it doesn't matter which ovary is ovulating bc both can pick up that egg :) I have my fingers crossed for u!
> 
> S love- I can imagine how frustrating it is waiting for them to get back to you! Could you stop by in person?
> 
> Thanks mrs truth and you were right my cyst is gone with my af arriving and my hormone levels were all good so I started injectables last night.... Fingers crossed this is the month :)

Angel, so happy your cyst is gone...lots of :dust:


----------



## Mommy81

LaylaShawn said:


> S_love - that is frustrating. I believe baseline u/s has to be on CD 3-5. Maybe call them Monday and speak to someone.
> 
> Babydreamer - welcome!! I hope this is your cycle. Good luck!
> 
> Mommy81 - sending you massive amounts of positive thoughts, prayers and :dust:!
> 
> Ingodshand - sorry about AF:hugs: I start femara a go for baseline on Monday as well. Praying this is your cycle!!
> 
> Kristin - Welcome:flower: Good luck this cycle!
> 
> Angel mom - I hope this is your cycle. Glad the cyst is gone :happydance:
> 
> ASM - I just got back from the hospital. My good friend had a baby last night. She suffered with infertility for over a year and suffered an early miscarriage. I'm soooo happy she delivered a healthy baby but it was hard seeing all the babies and happy mommies. :cry:

Thanks Layla!! I am so anxious, nervous and excited. Emotional roller coaster:wacko: I completely know how you feel, so many of my friends and family members have little babies, and it is hard to see.
Best wishes for you :dust:


----------



## angelmom27

Thanks ladies for the support! 

Layla I know what you are feeling with friends having babies around you. You truly are happy for them ( especially with what your friend has gone through) but at the same time wondering when it's going to be you. We just have to hold onto our spouses, friends and family for support and know our day is coming if we never give up :)

I know I'm anxious to see what my eggs are doing on Tuesday and anxiously hoping we can do an iui this month and get a couple mature follicles. Such a roller coaster but I know after holding Elizabeth it was the most incredible feeling in the world and we will do anything to have that again

Heres hoping this is our month ladies!! :)


----------



## melbrax

angelmom27 said:


> Mel- I know exactly how you feel bc like ingodshands my cycle was cancelled last month bc of a cyst :s it is incredibly frustrating but the few weeks off I think ended up being good for me in the long run. Something to think about is either Fallopian tube can pick up an egg from either ovary so it doesn't matter which ovary is ovulating bc both can pick up that egg :) I have my fingers crossed for u!
> 
> S love- I can imagine how frustrating it is waiting for them to get back to you! Could you stop by in person?
> 
> Thanks mrs truth and you were right my cyst is gone with my af arriving and my hormone levels were all good so I started injectables last night.... Fingers crossed this is the month :)

Thank you for your support and encouragement. I have found so much support with the ladies in this forum. I am so glad that your cyst is gone and you can start a new cycle! I have my second scan tomorrow and if the cycle has to be cancelled I'm just going to take it for what it is and use the break in a positive way. Thanks a gain for your support! :hugs:


----------



## melbrax

Welcome to all the new ladies!
:dust:


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> Mrstruth what is a fertility reading and why are you taking mucinex? I have never heard if that before.
> 
> Afm- the witch showed up today right on schedule so going in for my baseline on Monday and starting femara again. we decided to try one more month before moving onto injectables. hoping my left ovary is the winner this cycle since it normally does not produce cysts!! Getting excited that this time might Jjust work!

Hello new ladies how are you ladies doing and welcome! I am currently awaiting af I am now two days late af was due Sat. As soon as she comes I will start my process for IUI. 

Ingodshands a fertility reading was a reading from a psychic saying when to expect a BFP, month etc I did it for fun. I am going to start back taking mucinex because it helps the CM


----------



## Mrstruth

angelmom27 said:


> Mel- I know exactly how you feel bc like ingodshands my cycle was cancelled last month bc of a cyst :s it is incredibly frustrating but the few weeks off I think ended up being good for me in the long run. Something to think about is either Fallopian tube can pick up an egg from either ovary so it doesn't matter which ovary is ovulating bc both can pick up that egg :) I have my fingers crossed for u!
> 
> S love- I can imagine how frustrating it is waiting for them to get back to you! Could you stop by in person?
> 
> Thanks mrs truth and you were right my cyst is gone with my af arriving and my hormone levels were all good so I started injectables last night.... Fingers crossed this is the month :)

This is the month you just wait and see :hugs: ladies we can do this. I am cheering us on


----------



## angelmom27

Mel- glad you have found the support on this forum helpful... I have found the same! I hope you get some answers about the possible cyst today and I'm glad you will be able to put a positive spin on things if you have to take a month off. I know it helped me :)

Mrs truth- I hope your af shows up so you can start the ball rolling on your next iui. Keep us posted :)

Has anyone has ultrasounds when on injectables yet? I'm looking forward to see what's happening tomorrow and if any are brewing :)


----------



## Mrstruth

angelmom27 said:


> Mel- glad you have found the support on this forum helpful... I have found the same! I hope you get some answers about the possible cyst today and I'm glad you will be able to put a positive spin on things if you have to take a month off. I know it helped me :)
> 
> Mrs truth- I hope your af shows up so you can start the ball rolling on your next iui. Keep us posted :)
> 
> Has anyone has ultrasounds when on injectables yet? I'm looking forward to see what's happening tomorrow and if any are brewing :)

I am sooo :growlmad: this morning I started spotting so I thought af was here. But now it's very dark and very light and going away I am lost


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Mel- glad you have found the support on this forum helpful... I have found the same! I hope you get some answers about the possible cyst today and I'm glad you will be able to put a positive spin on things if you have to take a month off. I know it helped me :)
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone has ultrasounds when on injectables yet? I'm looking forward to see what's happening tomorrow and if any are brewing :)

That is AWESOME that your cyst are gone !! WAAHHOOOO :happydance:

I just had my first ultrasound this am 5-6 eggs on my left side !! I also have about the same on my right but she is blocked (dang it) :haha: most of them are 11-12 in size :hugs: and Im on Gonal which is an injectable 

Cant wait to see how your U/S goes tomorrow !! :flower:


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> angelmom27 said:
> 
> 
> Mel- glad you have found the support on this forum helpful... I have found the same! I hope you get some answers about the possible cyst today and I'm glad you will be able to put a positive spin on things if you have to take a month off. I know it helped me :)
> 
> Mrs truth- I hope your af shows up so you can start the ball rolling on your next iui. Keep us posted :)
> 
> Has anyone has ultrasounds when on injectables yet? I'm looking forward to see what's happening tomorrow and if any are brewing :)
> 
> I am sooo :growlmad: this morning I started spotting so I thought af was here. But now it's very dark and very light and going away I am lostClick to expand...

My first AF when I did my last IUI was trying to trick me.. :wacko: she will be here soon full fledge and you will be on your way :hugs:


----------



## s_love

Scheduled my baseline for Friday the 15th, first IUI, so excited!


----------



## Mrstruth

af started today and yes I actually have all my meds for the iui this cycle and I am just waiting for the date. I have my cd12 U/S scheduled and I am so thrilled about this! It's funny I tested yesterday evening and I had to positives. I accidentally wasted hair on it as well! then a second whom started fading and a third whom was basically invisible. all within 8 hours! So I am thinking the progesterone should really come in handy! because each month my lines get darker and darker and I become closer and closer! I have had five chemicals and I am so anxious for the bean that sticks. I am excited for this procedure. 

S-Love congrats :happydance: Let's get this show on the road


----------



## Ingodshand

Had my baseline today and no cysts! Both my ovaries looked great which never happens so I am really excited! My follicle check will be the 13th! Here's to a great month everyone!


----------



## kristinaettc

IUI is scheduled for Wednesday over my lunch hour...I'm assuming it's OK for me to go back to work for the afternoon (it's an office job), can anyone confirm?


----------



## Mrstruth

Yes you will be okay! Before you leave they will have you propped up for about thirty mins before you leave. Good luck to you


----------



## typeA TTC

Kristina- last IUI I came home and laid around but this time I'm going straight to work.


----------



## CZECHMEOUT

hi ladies! i hope you don't mind me joining this thread. we're going for our first iui this month and i'm sooo excited! it's been a long time coming. right now i am on CD6, 4th day of clomid, and i have my first U/S scheduled for Thursday morning. i am so anxious to see what's going on in there and hopefully it makes all the crappy clomid side effects worth it :)
good luck to all of you this cycle!


----------



## Mommy81

MrsTruth- Fx'ed this is your month!

Czech Welcome!:flower:

Kristin-You should be fine. I had some mild cramping, like AF cramps after. 

Ingodshand-Yay! I am so happy for you!!!:happydance:

S-Love- That's great news!:happydance:

AFM...I am in my long dreaded TWW! Ugh :coffee:

:dust:


----------



## karena547

Hi all -

I am starting my first IUI and I go in for monitoring on Thursday (CD 11) to see if I am ready for the trigger shot. I am looking for some IUI buddies that are around the same schedule, hope to find someone here! If anyone is around the same schedule let me know...Thanks and good luck ladies!!


----------



## Mommy81

karena547 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I am starting my first IUI and I go in for monitoring on Thursday (CD 11) to see if I am ready for the trigger shot. I am looking for some IUI buddies that are around the same schedule, hope to find someone here! If anyone is around the same schedule let me know...Thanks and good luck ladies!!

Welcome Karena!! GL :flower:


----------



## Christina78

karena547 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I am starting my first IUI and I go in for monitoring on Thursday (CD 11) to see if I am ready for the trigger shot. I am looking for some IUI buddies that are around the same schedule, hope to find someone here! If anyone is around the same schedule let me know...Thanks and good luck ladies!!

Im still being monitored but the way its looking for me .. Trigger on Friday !! so looks like we are really close !:hugs:


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> af started today and yes I actually have all my meds for the iui this cycle and I am just waiting for the date. I have my cd12 U/S scheduled and I am so thrilled about this! It's funny I tested yesterday evening and I had to positives. I accidentally wasted hair on it as well! then a second whom started fading and a third whom was basically invisible. all within 8 hours! So I am thinking the progesterone should really come in handy! because each month my lines get darker and darker and I become closer and closer! I have had five chemicals and I am so anxious for the bean that sticks. I am excited for this procedure.
> 
> S-Love congrats :happydance: Let's get this show on the road

OMG - Im sooo excited for you ... I have a REALLY REALLY good feeling for you !! :hugs: Sticky beans sticky beans !! :kiss:


----------



## karena547

Christina78 said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all -
> 
> I am starting my first IUI and I go in for monitoring on Thursday (CD 11) to see if I am ready for the trigger shot. I am looking for some IUI buddies that are around the same schedule, hope to find someone here! If anyone is around the same schedule let me know...Thanks and good luck ladies!!
> 
> Im still being monitored but the way its looking for me .. Trigger on Friday !! so looks like we are really close !:hugs:Click to expand...

Awesome, sounds like we will be very close to each other, keep me updated and let's hope for the green light to trigger for both of us!!!


----------



## Christina78

karena547 said:


> Christina78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all -
> 
> I am starting my first IUI and I go in for monitoring on Thursday (CD 11) to see if I am ready for the trigger shot. I am looking for some IUI buddies that are around the same schedule, hope to find someone here! If anyone is around the same schedule let me know...Thanks and good luck ladies!!
> 
> Im still being monitored but the way its looking for me .. Trigger on Friday !! so looks like we are really close !:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, sounds like we will be very close to each other, keep me updated and let's hope for the green light to trigger for both of us!!!Click to expand...

Me too !! that would put our IUI's on Sat - then I will go home and just lay around the whole day .. and get busy some more Sat night and sunday ! Load those suckers in there hehhe :haha:


----------



## karena547

Christina78 said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all -
> 
> I am starting my first IUI and I go in for monitoring on Thursday (CD 11) to see if I am ready for the trigger shot. I am looking for some IUI buddies that are around the same schedule, hope to find someone here! If anyone is around the same schedule let me know...Thanks and good luck ladies!!
> 
> Im still being monitored but the way its looking for me .. Trigger on Friday !! so looks like we are really close !:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, sounds like we will be very close to each other, keep me updated and let's hope for the green light to trigger for both of us!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too !! that would put our IUI's on Sat - then I will go home and just lay around the whole day .. and get busy some more Sat night and sunday ! Load those suckers in there hehhe :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha I will do the same, I know some say that you don't have to do any laying around after IUI, but I will just feel better doing it anyways, and it gives us a good reason to rest and relax!!


----------



## Christina78

Yup - i agree... take a long nap !! :hugs: Then I wake up cook dinner and seduce the hubby heheheh


----------



## Mommy81

:dust: Christina and Karena!!!:happydance::happydance: GL ladies!


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina78 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> af started today and yes I actually have all my meds for the iui this cycle and I am just waiting for the date. I have my cd12 U/S scheduled and I am so thrilled about this! It's funny I tested yesterday evening and I had to positives. I accidentally wasted hair on it as well! then a second whom started fading and a third whom was basically invisible. all within 8 hours! So I am thinking the progesterone should really come in handy! because each month my lines get darker and darker and I become closer and closer! I have had five chemicals and I am so anxious for the bean that sticks. I am excited for this procedure.
> 
> S-Love congrats :happydance: Let's get this show on the road
> 
> OMG - Im sooo excited for you ... I have a REALLY REALLY good feeling for you !! :hugs: Sticky beans sticky beans !! :kiss:Click to expand...


I hope this is the month CHRISTINA when I say the positive was so clear OMG, I can't wait for the test that states I am pregnant


----------



## kristinaettc

thanks all! Maybe I'll just take the afternoon off and play hooky :haha: tomorrow is the big day, fx'd!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am IUI prepared, I am excited and thrilled about this process and procedure.. I AM PREPARED :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







my meds.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mommy81

Kristina, best of luck to you tomorrow!!! :happydance:Lots and lots of:dust:

MrsTruth! You are one prepared lady:thumbup:


----------



## Mrstruth

Mommy81 said:


> Kristina, best of luck to you tomorrow!!! :happydance:Lots and lots of:dust:
> 
> MrsTruth! You are one prepared lady:thumbup:

I am definitely prepared! How are you doing Mommy? 

Kristina Good luck to you and Christina You ladies are very close. Any other ladies close in progress


----------



## Christina78

Us ladies need to stick together !! Seeing everyone's sticky beans - I'm excited for us all :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

That would be awesome and I would really love that and I am going to post each of our names on the front page for when we test. I am excited for the February girls


----------



## Mrstruth

Krisitiraettc Playing hooky may just be fun. 

Ladies if you go to page one you will see that I have added each and every lady in this thread's name. I would like for each of you to let us know what is your testing date for this IUI. Thanks a lot!

I was wondering how a lot of the other ladies were doing, or if they decided to cancel their procedure, such as benardblack, TypeA TTC babydreamer and many more. I am hoping that you ladies are doing great as well


----------



## CZECHMEOUT

karena547 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I am starting my first IUI and I go in for monitoring on Thursday (CD 11) to see if I am ready for the trigger shot. I am looking for some IUI buddies that are around the same schedule, hope to find someone here! If anyone is around the same schedule let me know...Thanks and good luck ladies!!

Looks like i am 3 days behind you. I also go in for monitoring on Thurs but I will be on CD8. Good luck to you!


----------



## Mrstruth

Ladies don't forget to leave your date of when you will be testing! And I start my second round of femara tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## zimmy

I'll be testing February 14th! eek!


----------



## karena547

CZECHMEOUT said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all -
> 
> I am starting my first IUI and I go in for monitoring on Thursday (CD 11) to see if I am ready for the trigger shot. I am looking for some IUI buddies that are around the same schedule, hope to find someone here! If anyone is around the same schedule let me know...Thanks and good luck ladies!!
> 
> Looks like i am 3 days behind you. I also go in for monitoring on Thurs but I will be on CD8. Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Good luck to you too - let me know how it goes!!


----------



## Mommy81

Mrstruth said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Kristina, best of luck to you tomorrow!!! :happydance:Lots and lots of:dust:
> 
> MrsTruth! You are one prepared lady:thumbup:
> 
> I am definitely prepared! How are you doing Mommy?
> 
> Kristina Good luck to you and Christina You ladies are very close. Any other ladies close in progressClick to expand...

I am doing well. I went for my luteal phase blood work this morning. I am on day 15 of my cycle, and 5dpiui. I feel completely the same. I am trying not to read into symptoms too much. When I read others TWW symptoms that ended in BFP's they range from no symptoms to a whols slew of symptoms. Everyone's body and pregnancy is different, so I am trying to focus on life and not stress every little sneeze or headache or cm!

I am testing Feb 18th, is this where I am supposed to post it? 

How are you??? Excited to start this cycle I bet!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy81

zimmy said:


> I'll be testing February 14th! eek!


Oh Zimmy how exciting!!! GL!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

zimmy said:


> I'll be testing February 14th! eek!

We are cheering for you that a :bfp: come out of this :happydance: good luck


----------



## Mrstruth

Mommy81 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Kristina, best of luck to you tomorrow!!! :happydance:Lots and lots of:dust:
> 
> MrsTruth! You are one prepared lady:thumbup:
> 
> I am definitely prepared! How are you doing Mommy?
> 
> Kristina Good luck to you and Christina You ladies are very close. Any other ladies close in progressClick to expand...
> 
> I am doing well. I went for my luteal phase blood work this morning. I am on day 15 of my cycle, and 5dpiui. I feel completely the same. I am trying not to read into symptoms too much. When I read others TWW symptoms that ended in BFP's they range from no symptoms to a whols slew of symptoms. Everyone's body and pregnancy is different, so I am trying to focus on life and not stress every little sneeze or headache or cm!
> 
> I am testing Feb 18th, is this where I am supposed to post it?
> 
> How are you??? Excited to start this cycle I bet!:happydance:Click to expand...

I am so exited for you! So with the luteal phase blood work what exactly are they looking for! Yes you posted it correctly and I added it on the first page. I am super, super excited. I started femara today and I am excited about that I also did my morning exercise because I a, hoping to lose at least ten more pounds by the time of the IUI. :happydance: my cd12 scan for follicle check are going to be 2/15/13 at 7:30am


----------



## Sunflower5678

Gl today Kristina!---playing hooky is fun!

I am testing 14 feb(V day)! My period usually comes early, so, I may not make it till then. No symptoms or anything yet(I m 6dpiui today).

Gl everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Christina78

Sunflower5678 said:


> Gl today Kristina!---playing hooky is fun!
> 
> I am testing 14 feb(V day)! My period usually comes early, so, I may not make it till then. No symptoms or anything yet(I m 6dpiui today).
> 
> Gl everyone! :thumbup:

FX for you !! :hugs:


----------



## kristinaettc

@zimmy an @sunflower - good luck on Feb 14th!!! :dust:

@mommy81 - it looks like we'll be testing same day!

afm IUI went well today. DH had, what I'm assuming is, a wonderful sample (279mil with 98% motility post-wash). So, I definitely know our issues like with me, but I'm feeling good for this one. CM was ideal (ewcm) and I'm having some dull ov pains on my right side (which is where the big follicle is!). Fx'd!!!

I go back on either the 18th or 19th to test.

(and, yeah, I played hooky this afternoon :))


----------



## Christina78

kristinaettc said:


> @zimmy an @sunflower - good luck on Feb 14th!!! :dust:
> 
> @mommy81 - it looks like we'll be testing same day!
> 
> afm IUI went well today. DH had, what I'm assuming is, a wonderful sample (279mil with 98% motility post-wash). So, I definitely know our issues like with me, but I'm feeling good for this one. CM was ideal (ewcm) and I'm having some dull ov pains on my right side (which is where the big follicle is!). Fx'd!!!
> 
> I go back on either the 18th or 19th to test.
> 
> (and, yeah, I played hooky this afternoon :))

Looking good !!!:hugs:


----------



## Mommy81

Mrstruth said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Kristina, best of luck to you tomorrow!!! :happydance:Lots and lots of:dust:
> 
> MrsTruth! You are one prepared lady:thumbup:
> 
> I am definitely prepared! How are you doing Mommy?
> 
> Kristina Good luck to you and Christina You ladies are very close. Any other ladies close in progressClick to expand...
> 
> I am doing well. I went for my luteal phase blood work this morning. I am on day 15 of my cycle, and 5dpiui. I feel completely the same. I am trying not to read into symptoms too much. When I read others TWW symptoms that ended in BFP's they range from no symptoms to a whols slew of symptoms. Everyone's body and pregnancy is different, so I am trying to focus on life and not stress every little sneeze or headache or cm!
> 
> I am testing Feb 18th, is this where I am supposed to post it?
> 
> How are you??? Excited to start this cycle I bet!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so exited for you! So with the luteal phase blood work what exactly are they looking for! Yes you posted it correctly and I added it on the first page. I am super, super excited. I started femara today and I am excited about that I also did my morning exercise because I a, hoping to lose at least ten more pounds by the time of the IUI. :happydance: my cd12 scan for follicle check are going to be 2/15/13 at 7:30amClick to expand...

Thanks Mrs. Truth! I am excited tooo!!!
The luteal phase bloodwork was testing my hormone levels, mainly progesterone and estrogen. My progesterone was excellent, but they called today to say my estrogen levels were low which can thin the lining of yoour uterus, causing a miscarriage if I am pregnant. 
So, now I am taking estrogen twice a day until F comes or until I get my BFP. I was worried when the doctor told me all of this, but he reassured me that it was ok and that's why they do the testing to catch this early on. 
It doesn't hurt that I work in the radiology dept. so I had one of the ultrasound techs scan me and my lining was still nice and thick, so the estrogen will maintin that now!

Yay! You stared femara today! How are you feeling on it?? I am so excited for you! Be careful losing all the weight quickly, it can put your body into a little shock and screw up hormone levels! GL to you, and I hope this is our month!!:flower::hugs:


----------



## Mommy81

Sunflower5678 said:


> Gl today Kristina!---playing hooky is fun!
> 
> I am testing 14 feb(V day)! My period usually comes early, so, I may not make it till then. No symptoms or anything yet(I m 6dpiui today).
> 
> Gl everyone! :thumbup:

Another V Day tester! WWOOOHOOOOO!:happydance::happydance:GL Sunflower!


----------



## Mommy81

kristinaettc said:


> @zimmy an @sunflower - good luck on Feb 14th!!! :dust:
> 
> @mommy81 - it looks like we'll be testing same day!
> 
> afm IUI went well today. DH had, what I'm assuming is, a wonderful sample (279mil with 98% motility post-wash). So, I definitely know our issues like with me, but I'm feeling good for this one. CM was ideal (ewcm) and I'm having some dull ov pains on my right side (which is where the big follicle is!). Fx'd!!!
> 
> I go back on either the 18th or 19th to test.
> 
> (and, yeah, I played hooky this afternoon :))

Awesome kristinaettc! I hope you are feeling ok after your IUI, your hubby's numbers are AMAZING! I have my FX'ed for you and me both! :happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks I am wondering should I have asked for some estrogen since I have had multiples chemicals, that's why they placed me on progesterone as well. I think my lining must be thinning out


----------



## Mommy81

Mrstruth said:


> Thanks I am wondering should I have asked for some estrogen since I have had multiples chemicals, that's why they placed me on progesterone as well. I think my lining must be thinning out

Doesn't hurt to ask... 

I hope everyone is well today! I week down, one more to go. Ugh, the dreaded TWW:dohh:


----------



## Christina78

hi ladies.. spreading some baby dust !!:dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies can I join? This is my first IUI and clomid use! I am on CD4 and taking clomid 3-7. I am not sure when to test. I am supposed to get my HCG shot Feb. 15th and then go either the 16th or 17th for the IUI....thank ladies!!!


----------



## Christina78

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies can I join? This is my first IUI and clomid use! I am on CD4 and taking clomid 3-7. I am not sure when to test. I am supposed to get my HCG shot Feb. 15th and then go either the 16th or 17th for the IUI....thank ladies!!!

Welcome ~ some great ladies in here with lots of support !! 

Good luck on your IUI !! :hugs:


----------



## Sunflower5678

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies can I join? This is my first IUI and clomid use! I am on CD4 and taking clomid 3-7. I am not sure when to test. I am supposed to get my HCG shot Feb. 15th and then go either the 16th or 17th for the IUI....thank ladies!!!

I am currently 8 dp trigger/ 7dpiui. I have been testing out my trigger everyday. I am still showing a positive! (it's the trigger, but the trigger was out of my system 6dpiui last cycle). I know everone is different, but I'll let you know when the trigger is out of my system. 

GL everyone!:thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

is the trigger shot the HCG shot? Sorry I am new! lol And I am excited for you that it keeps showing positive!!!


----------



## karena547

Yes - HCG is the trigger shot, it is also called ovidrel :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh ok thanks!!!! Makes more sense now!


----------



## Mommy81

Welcome Amcolecchi! Best of luck with your IUi's:flower:

Sunflower, that's awesome! I hope it's a genuine BFP:happydance:

Christina....:dust: to you too!


----------



## barbikins

You ladies are here too! HI :) lol


----------



## Mrstruth

Amcolecchi said:


> is the trigger shot the HCG shot? Sorry I am new! lol And I am excited for you that it keeps showing positive!!!

Hello and welcome! I go in for my cd 12 scan on the 15th so I will find our when I trigger then. Good luck to you and welcome to the thread


----------



## Mrstruth

Sunflower we are rooting for you :happydance: :dust: :happydance: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Room for another one? had our last IUI cancelled as I over responded :( on 50mg Clomid CD2-6 and 150UI Gonalf F 7 & 9 really hoping the same thing doesn't happen again, just doing daily Gonal f injections this time.
Currently CD5 and have my scan on Tuesday to see how things are going


----------



## Christina78

Mommy81 said:


> Welcome Amcolecchi! Best of luck with your IUi's:flower:
> 
> Sunflower, that's awesome! I hope it's a genuine BFP:happydance:
> 
> Christina....:dust: to you too!

Thanks Girly .. I had to up my meds because my eggys weren't getting bigger I think my dose was a little low lol 

37.5 gonal and 75 every other day .. We were trying something new and it wasn't working lol .. So for the next three days I'm on 112.5 !! Grow eggys grow :hugs:


----------



## Mommy81

Welcome Tinkerbell! :flower:

MrsTruth....FX'ed your have geat eggys and trigger on schedule!:happydance:

Christina....grow eggys! GROW :happydance:

AFM....one week down, one week to go! I test the 18th. I have been so tired lately and have been in bed by 9, which is super early for me. I have also had much more creamy cm (tmi) and been dizzy occasionally. Hmmm. Don't want to get my hopes up, but cannot help but wonder...:shrug:


----------



## Mrstruth

Tinkerbell3 said:


> Room for another one? had our last IUI cancelled as I over responded :( on 50mg Clomid CD2-6 and 150UI Gonalf F 7 & 9 really hoping the same thing doesn't happen again, just doing daily Gonal f injections this time.
> Currently CD5 and have my scan on Tuesday to see how things are going

Hello Tibkerbell and welcome our cycles are exact! I am cd6 because its 2am where I am! I am excited about next week. You are going Tuesday cd9 and they are bringing me cd12 I am supper happy and hoping for good numbers and eggys. 

Mommy81 thank you so much I am hoping so as well. Your symptoms sound promising very! I hope the 18th give great results


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Mrstruth said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> Room for another one? had our last IUI cancelled as I over responded :( on 50mg Clomid CD2-6 and 150UI Gonalf F 7 & 9 really hoping the same thing doesn't happen again, just doing daily Gonal f injections this time.
> Currently CD5 and have my scan on Tuesday to see how things are going
> 
> Hello Tibkerbell and welcome our cycles are exact! I am cd6 because its 2am where I am! I am excited about next week. You are going Tuesday cd9 and they are bringing me cd12 I am supper happy and hoping for good numbers and eggys.
> 
> Mommy81 thank you so much I am hoping so as well. Your symptoms sound promising very! I hope the 18th give great resultsClick to expand...

Hope it's good news for you next week, whats your clinics cut off? mine is no more than 3 dominant follicles but I'm hoping for just 2 at the most as I really need to avoid a multiple pregnancy.


What meds is everyone doing? I'm so worried I'm going to over stim again as I ovulate on my own no problems so worried about having too much Gonal F


----------



## Sunflower5678

Thanks for the support ladies! I am testing out the trigger shot. Yesterday was 9dpiui(10dpt) and the test was neg. I will continue to test once a day until I get a pos or my period! (I just can't help myself)! 
Good luck and have a great week!


----------



## Mrstruth

Tinker bell I think theirs is more tha four but I will have to re verify. I am on mucinex, progesterone,b6,femara,soft cups for fertile week, except IUI day. Ovidrel. I also have the same concern as you because I ovulate on my own and I have great follicles on my own my last unmediated scan mines were 18mm 22mm 24mm without meds so I am scared

Sunflower still wishing you luck


----------



## Christina78

Hi ladies - I'm sorry that some had to cancel the cycle :cry:

I hope we all get a good amount and not cancel


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies how are you guys doing? Hopefully we get some great news this week, Christina and many more of us have upcoming appointments


----------



## Mommy81

Hi ladies! How was everyone's weekend? I hope all of you had a great stress free wknd! 

We are buried in snow here (in Connecticut) and were home all wknd which was nice! Got to relax with my hubby, when he wasn't out trying to dig us out!

One week to go for me! This will be the harder week of the TWW for me, as I will be tempted to test. But I am really going to try and resist!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sunflower5678 good luck!!!! Sending lots of :dust::dust: your way!!!!

I go for my appt. Friday and they will see how Clomid worked, if I am okay, they will inject the HCG shot and then go back Saturday for the IUI...really nervous and more anxious now than I ever been! Good luck to all you ladies!!!


----------



## Christina78

Mommy81 said:


> Hi ladies! How was everyone's weekend? I hope all of you had a great stress free wknd!
> 
> We are buried in snow here (in Connecticut) and were home all wknd which was nice! Got to relax with my hubby, when he wasn't out trying to dig us out!
> 
> One week to go for me! This will be the harder week of the TWW for me, as I will be tempted to test. But I am really going to try and resist!

Resist resist :hugs:

You will get good news soon !!


----------



## cooch

My iui has just been cancelled. I had follies measuring 18,17,16 and 2x 15. So annoyed as they would have seen on Friday if I would end up over stimmed or not. We're going to go ahead with the cycle ttc on our own anyway


----------



## Amcolecchi

I'm so sorry!!! :hugs: :( you could always get prego naturally this month!!! FX for you!!!!!



cooch said:


> My iui has just been cancelled. I had follies measuring 18,17,16 and 2x 15. So annoyed as they would have seen on Friday if I would end up over stimmed or not. We're going to go ahead with the cycle ttc on our own anyway


----------



## Christina78

I don't know what to do ladies :shrug:

I only have one good follicle :cry: should I try IUI or cancel ???what would you do


----------



## Amcolecchi

Christina, It depends....did you have to pay a lot of money out-of-pocket for it? Or was it covered. For me, it's all about finances...I mean it does only take one sperm to work! But That's a hard call...I would have to figure out what we spent and if it's worth to try it or how much it would be next cycle! If you do cancel, you can always try naturally!!


----------



## cooch

Christina, there must be a fine line with the meds. I think I'd be inclined to still go for it as here I was told I'd only be allowed 2 follies and low and behold I have loads ready/ish


----------



## cooch

Something I'm curious about is when to stop the nasal spray as they said if I wanted to try iui again straight away I'd need to keep taking it.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

cooch said:


> My iui has just been cancelled. I had follies measuring 18,17,16 and 2x 15. So annoyed as they would have seen on Friday if I would end up over stimmed or not. We're going to go ahead with the cycle ttc on our own anyway

I'm so sorry, it's horrible being cancelled :( same thing happened to me first IUI cycle, with similar sizes to you.


----------



## cooch

Thanks, I'm determined to remain positive just now though, as well try naturally with the follies. Anything could happen. With my amh I shouldn't have responded so well, lol.


----------



## Mommy81

cooch said:


> My iui has just been cancelled. I had follies measuring 18,17,16 and 2x 15. So annoyed as they would have seen on Friday if I would end up over stimmed or not. We're going to go ahead with the cycle ttc on our own anyway

I am sorry!:hugs: GL trying on your own, it could happen!


----------



## barbikins

Hrmmm...My doctors only speak of 1 follicle at the clinic I go to. I've never been spoken to about multiple follicles. Don't you just release 1 egg each cycle & so the one that's most mature & ready to go is your ticket? That's what I've understood.


----------



## barbikins

cooch said:


> My iui has just been cancelled. I had follies measuring 18,17,16 and 2x 15. So annoyed as they would have seen on Friday if I would end up over stimmed or not. We're going to go ahead with the cycle ttc on our own anyway

I'm sorry! But don't give up - you can try naturally & see what happens. 
I'm surprised it was cancelled. I'm told 18 is great. Why are they cancelling?


----------



## cooch

It's iui and the clinic only allows 2 follicles to grow. I had 2 that looked as thought they could pop, plus another 3 that potentially could. Also estrogen levels were great which indicates the follicles probably contain eggs. 

Not all follicles that develop though will contain eggs.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Ladies,

I've been MIA for a week or so. My IUI was cancelled due to a cyst. I don't have a history of cyst. RE indicated it was caused by taking Clomid. I was really upset because I did not want to take clomid in the first place but the RE insisted. DH was extremely upset as well. We spent the last week getting closer and healing. We are now looking forward to trying next month. 

Sorry for all the ladies with cancelled cycles :cry:. I pray next month is your month!

Prayers and :dust: to all the ladies in the TWW or upcoming IUI cycles.


----------



## Christina78

cooch said:


> It's iui and the clinic only allows 2 follicles to grow. I had 2 that looked as thought they could pop, plus another 3 that potentially could. Also estrogen levels were great which indicates the follicles probably contain eggs.
> 
> Not all follicles that develop though will contain eggs.

;) thanks for the info !!


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry Layla for the canceled cycle. it is so upsetting that you know you are out for the month. I had a cyst and got cancelled last month. at least when I went in for my baseline this time I was cyst free! Take some time to relax and get ready for next cycle!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Question for all the femara ladies? Have you all had bad side effects? I was pretty good my first two cycles but this time has been awful. headaches, nauseous, light headed, you name it! I better have some good follicles on Wednesday to make it all worth it!


----------



## Mrstruth

cooch said:


> My iui has just been cancelled. I had follies measuring 18,17,16 and 2x 15. So annoyed as they would have seen on Friday if I would end up over stimmed or not. We're going to go ahead with the cycle ttc on our own anyway

Cooch I am sorry that your cycle has been cancelled! Still go as plan and baby dance on your own I am going to ask my RE about the syringe that u can did at IUI as well


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina I would go for it because this could be the one! 
Layla I am sorry about the cyst, I didn't want to start the meds either, hopefully next cycle is your time

Ingodshands I am on femara took my last pill last night! I haven't had any issues this cycle! Just twinges on my right side. Which is my great side my left is partially open. 

I go in on Friday for my scan to check follicles and to see when she wants me to trigger and when will my IUI be


----------



## LaylaShawn

Ingodshand said:


> So sorry Layla for the canceled cycle. it is so upsetting that you know you are out for the month. I had a cyst and got cancelled last month. at least when I went in for my baseline this time I was cyst free! Take some time to relax and get ready for next cycle!!

Thanks! I'm glad your cyst went away. I have a u/s scheduled for 2/21, I pray that it is gone by then. I hope you have great news on Wednesday!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Mrstruth said:


> Christina I would go for it because this could be the one!
> Layla I am sorry about the cyst, I didn't want to start the meds either, hopefully next cycle is your time
> 
> Ingodshands I am on femara took my last pill last night! I haven't had any issues this cycle! Just twinges on my right side. Which is my great side my left is partially open.
> 
> I go in on Friday for my scan to check follicles and to see when she wants me to trigger and when will my IUI be

Thank you. I pray you have good follicles on Friday!


----------



## Mommy81

Ingodshand said:


> Question for all the femara ladies? Have you all had bad side effects? I was pretty good my first two cycles but this time has been awful. headaches, nauseous, light headed, you name it! I better have some good follicles on Wednesday to make it all worth it!

I was fine with it, but I am only in the TWW of my 1st cycle.

I did clomid in the past, and I was miserable on it. The femara was fine this round! Sorry you are having those side effects!


----------



## Mommy81

Mrstruth said:


> Christina I would go for it because this could be the one!
> Layla I am sorry about the cyst, I didn't want to start the meds either, hopefully next cycle is your time
> 
> Ingodshands I am on femara took my last pill last night! I haven't had any issues this cycle! Just twinges on my right side. Which is my great side my left is partially open.
> 
> I go in on Friday for my scan to check follicles and to see when she wants me to trigger and when will my IUI be


GL Truth! I hope you get to trigger and have beautiful follies!!:hugs:


----------



## Mommy81

LaylaShawn said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I've been MIA for a week or so. My IUI was cancelled due to a cyst. I don't have a history of cyst. RE indicated it was caused by taking Clomid. I was really upset because I did not want to take clomid in the first place but the RE insisted. DH was extremely upset as well. We spent the last week getting closer and healing. We are now looking forward to trying next month.
> 
> Sorry for all the ladies with cancelled cycles :cry:. I pray next month is your month!
> 
> Prayers and :dust: to all the ladies in the TWW or upcoming IUI cycles.

Sorry Layla! :hugs:


----------



## cooch

Sorry yours was cancelled mommy81. 

I can imagine loads of iui getting cancelled. Can't imagine how ey can manage to get you perfectly stimmed for just 1/2 follies.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yea, I can't understand that either! But the good news is we can all still try naturally and maybe the BFP will be there!



cooch said:


> Sorry yours was cancelled mommy81.
> 
> I can imagine loads of iui getting cancelled. Can't imagine how ey can manage to get you perfectly stimmed for just 1/2 follies.


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks InGodshand :hugs:

Afm I started taking opk's due to the fact femara and any fertility drug can make you ovulate early and although the test aren't positive yet. I normally don't get two lines at all even faded until cd11 I have been receiving them since cd8 yesterday and it's getting darker which lead me to believe by Friday cd or cd13 I may ovulate early this cycle and not cd 14 or 15 as I normally do! Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Mommy81

cooch said:


> Sorry yours was cancelled mommy81.
> 
> I can imagine loads of iui getting cancelled. Can't imagine how ey can manage to get you perfectly stimmed for just 1/2 follies.

My IUI was not cancelled. I had my back to back IUI's Feb 2-3. I test on the 18th. FX'ed I get a BFP!


----------



## Amcolecchi

AHHHH good luck!!!!! I definitely have my FX for you!!



Mommy81 said:


> cooch said:
> 
> 
> Sorry yours was cancelled mommy81.
> 
> I can imagine loads of iui getting cancelled. Can't imagine how ey can manage to get you perfectly stimmed for just 1/2 follies.
> 
> My IUI was not cancelled. I had my back to back IUI's Feb 2-3. I test on the 18th. FX'ed I get a BFP!Click to expand...


----------



## Sunflower5678

Well, I am out this cycle. My period showed this morning (12dpiui). We will be doing 1 more cycle of iui before moving on to ivf. I called to make an appt for an ivf consultation appt and they are booked until the end of May! I had no idea!
Good luck wherever you are in your cycle! My fx'ed for u! :thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

AWWW I'm sorry Sunflower5678 :( Well between now and May you can not try as hard or stress about it! It should help!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am so sorry Sunflower! Hopefully this be a successful cycle next cycle for you and your DH! 

Mommy I have my fingers crossed for you! 

They are moving my scan up due to the fear of early ovulation


----------



## Mommy81

Sunflower5678 said:


> Well, I am out this cycle. My period showed this morning (12dpiui). We will be doing 1 more cycle of iui before moving on to ivf. I called to make an appt for an ivf consultation appt and they are booked until the end of May! I had no idea!
> Good luck wherever you are in your cycle! My fx'ed for u! :thumbup:

I'm sorry Sunflower!:hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry sunflower! praying for peace and comfort for you!

Mrstruth- glad they moved up your us. I am going in tomorrow am for my scan and I an so nervous that I will not have any eggs. I hope we get some great results! When is your scan?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Had a scan today, feel so relieved as I felt sick with nerves.
Had a 12mm follicle and a second at 9mm which is perfect as more than two and I'd panic. Lining was only 5.6mm though :( hoping that has increased at next scan on Thursday.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. And good to see you Mrstruth! There are a few names I recognize here and I hope ya'll don't mind if I join you. This was IUI cycle #1 for me and I am 7dpo today after doing three home-IUI's this month. DH and I did two on the two days before O and another the next day, after O. (I O'd at night between IUI's 2 and 3.) We did our IUI's ourselves in the privacy of our own home and though it was tricky, I am very happy we were able to do it.

I am feeling very, very hopeful this month. This TWW has so far been very different from any other TWW I've ever had before. New symptoms that I've never had after O and just a real feeling of peace. Whether or not I get my BFB, I truly feel like DH and I chose the right route for us. I was so worried before the IUI's that we weren't making the right decision, but everything has turned out really well and I'm so proud of us for sticking to our guns. :)

Lots of babydust and sticky vibes to everyone!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Tinkerbell what cd are you? My fertility meds are making me prepare to ovulate early! Ugh but I have a feeling you will be okay! I am so anxious to see BFP out of this thread!

Hello pink :wave: if you don't mind me asking how can I request the tools needed to have an home IUI! I am so hopeful for you this cycle! Oh my what date are you testing? So I can add it to the first page


----------



## Mrstruth

Amcolecchi said:


> Yea, I can't understand that either! But the good news is we can all still try naturally and maybe the BFP will be there!
> 
> 
> 
> cooch said:
> 
> 
> Sorry yours was cancelled mommy81.
> 
> I can imagine loads of iui getting cancelled. Can't imagine how ey can manage to get you perfectly stimmed for just 1/2 follies.Click to expand...

Hello I need for you to give me your testing date so I can add you with the other ladies


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey hunny. I've been testing out my trigger, finally was gone today, so I'm going to officially start testing tomorrow, though I think the earliest I could get a BFP would be Thursday. If things are what I think they are, I should have a yes or no answer by this weekend. :) AF isn't due for quite a while (usually 17dpo- ugh!), but I should still know for sure by Saturday (11dpo). So put me down for then I guess? I think that's the 16th, yeah?

As far as IUI info goes, check out the first post on page two of my IUI thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1690377-diy-home-iui-anyone-else-doing-2.html

There are a lot of links there to supplies and resources. If DH and I don't get our BFP this cycle, we're not going to use the exact same supplies again, we're putting our own kit together piecemeal, but the ones listed are a good start. (Except their catheters, which I do not like.)

If you find that you're going to go the home-IUI route, I can give you the full list of what DH and I have in our kit. In fact- I can probably put together a kit for you that has better supplies than that site so you wouldn't have to order everything in bulk. :) 

The only tricky part is getting the sperm washed. DH and I have been lucky in that there is a sperm bank just half an hour from us that can do the washes, but if you don't have somewhere like that nearby, you have to fine a lab or RE that will do it for you. And that part can get tricky if your doc is not on board.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Mommy81 said:


> LaylaShawn said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> I've been MIA for a week or so. My IUI was cancelled due to a cyst. I don't have a history of cyst. RE indicated it was caused by taking Clomid. I was really upset because I did not want to take clomid in the first place but the RE insisted. DH was extremely upset as well. We spent the last week getting closer and healing. We are now looking forward to trying next month.
> 
> Sorry for all the ladies with cancelled cycles :cry:. I pray next month is your month!
> 
> Prayers and :dust: to all the ladies in the TWW or upcoming IUI cycles.
> 
> Sorry Layla! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: I pray you get a :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Mrstruth

pinksprinkles said:


> Hey hunny. I've been testing out my trigger, finally was gone today, so I'm going to officially start testing tomorrow, though I think the earliest I could get a BFP would be Thursday. If things are what I think they are, I should have a yes or no answer by this weekend. :) AF isn't due for quite a while (usually 17dpo- ugh!), but I should still know for sure by Saturday (11dpo). So put me down for then I guess? I think that's the 16th, yeah?
> 
> As far as IUI info goes, check out the first post on page two of my IUI thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1690377-diy-home-iui-anyone-else-doing-2.html
> 
> There are a lot of links there to supplies and resources. If DH and I don't get our BFP this cycle, we're not going to use the exact same supplies again, we're putting our own kit together piecemeal, but the ones listed are a good start. (Except their catheters, which I do not like.)
> 
> If you find that you're going to go the home-IUI route, I can give you the full list of what DH and I have in our kit. In fact- I can probably put together a kit for you that has better supplies than that site so you wouldn't have to order everything in bulk. :)
> 
> The only tricky part is getting the sperm washed. DH and I have been lucky in that there is a sperm bank just half an hour from us that can do the washes, but if you don't have somewhere like that nearby, you have to fine a lab or RE that will do it for you. And that part can get tricky if your doc is not on board.

So is the catheter uncomfortable! Was you able to get it up there properly? I would really love that because I told DH that is something I am seeking to try


----------



## ElleT613

Good morning girls :)

Would it be okay if I joined you? I am half way through my 2WW today after my first IUI. I will be getting my beta done on 2/20. This first week as crawled by... I don't know how I can wait another week! I did test out the trigger (as of yesterday). Now I am promising myself not to do an HPT until the same day as my blood test (we'll see how that goes, lol)

Best of luck to everyone-- hope to see some BFP's on here :dust:


----------



## Ingodshand

I am so excited!! Went in for my scan today and there were no cysts plus one big juicy follicle on my left ovary!! It was 18mm and my lining was 10mm so everything is great! Our iui is Friday am and I my dh will actually be able to come this time!! Praying for a bfp!!


----------



## ElleT613

Ingodshand said:


> I am so excited!! Went in for my scan today and there were no cysts plus one big juicy follicle on my left ovary!! It was 18mm and my lining was 10mm so everything is great! Our iui is Friday am and I my dh will actually be able to come this time!! Praying for a bfp!!

That is great news! That is awesome lining for an IUI!!! :)


----------



## typeA TTC

ElleT613 said:


> Good morning girls :)
> 
> Would it be okay if I joined you? I am half way through my 2WW today after my first IUI. I will be getting my beta done on 2/20. This first week as crawled by... I don't know how I can wait another week! I did test out the trigger (as of yesterday). Now I am promising myself not to do an HPT until the same day as my blood test (we'll see how that goes, lol)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone-- hope to see some BFP's on here :dust:

Elle- we have our beta the same day!!! I triggered on 2/6 with an iui on 2/8. Good luck! Hoping we get our BFPs!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ingodshand GREAT NEWS!!!! Praying for you!!!


----------



## ElleT613

typeA TTC said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls :)
> 
> Would it be okay if I joined you? I am half way through my 2WW today after my first IUI. I will be getting my beta done on 2/20. This first week as crawled by... I don't know how I can wait another week! I did test out the trigger (as of yesterday). Now I am promising myself not to do an HPT until the same day as my blood test (we'll see how that goes, lol)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone-- hope to see some BFP's on here :dust:
> 
> Elle- we have our beta the same day!!! I triggered on 2/6 with an iui on 2/8. Good luck! Hoping we get our BFPs!Click to expand...

Perfect!! How are you feeling? I had some symptoms from the trigger up until 5dpiui. Now I feel pretty normal other than I random twinge now and then. But that happens to me in every 2WW so I'm not counting it as a symptom. lol. I think I might got crazy here!


----------



## Mommy81

pinksprinkles said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. And good to see you Mrstruth! There are a few names I recognize here and I hope ya'll don't mind if I join you. This was IUI cycle #1 for me and I am 7dpo today after doing three home-IUI's this month. DH and I did two on the two days before O and another the next day, after O. (I O'd at night between IUI's 2 and 3.) We did our IUI's ourselves in the privacy of our own home and though it was tricky, I am very happy we were able to do it.
> 
> I am feeling very, very hopeful this month. This TWW has so far been very different from any other TWW I've ever had before. New symptoms that I've never had after O and just a real feeling of peace. Whether or not I get my BFB, I truly feel like DH and I chose the right route for us. I was so worried before the IUI's that we weren't making the right decision, but everything has turned out really well and I'm so proud of us for sticking to our guns. :)
> 
> Lots of babydust and sticky vibes to everyone!!

GL Spinkles!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

ElleT613 said:


> Good morning girls :)
> 
> Would it be okay if I joined you? I am half way through my 2WW today after my first IUI. I will be getting my beta done on 2/20. This first week as crawled by... I don't know how I can wait another week! I did test out the trigger (as of yesterday). Now I am promising myself not to do an HPT until the same day as my blood test (we'll see how that goes, lol)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone-- hope to see some BFP's on here :dust:

Welcome Elle :wave: how are you? Congrats to you as well on your first IUI and hopefully this is a success for you. I will be adding your name to the first page with the date of your testing. We will love to hear your symptoms etc throughout this journey


----------



## Mrstruth

InGodhands how are you doing today I am sooooo excited for your results with such beautiful numbers


----------



## Mommy81

ElleT613 said:


> Good morning girls :)
> 
> Would it be okay if I joined you? I am half way through my 2WW today after my first IUI. I will be getting my beta done on 2/20. This first week as crawled by... I don't know how I can wait another week! I did test out the trigger (as of yesterday). Now I am promising myself not to do an HPT until the same day as my blood test (we'll see how that goes, lol)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone-- hope to see some BFP's on here :dust:

Welcome Elle!!!:flower:


----------



## Mommy81

Ingodshand said:


> I am so excited!! Went in for my scan today and there were no cysts plus one big juicy follicle on my left ovary!! It was 18mm and my lining was 10mm so everything is great! Our iui is Friday am and I my dh will actually be able to come this time!! Praying for a bfp!!


YAY! InGodsHands, That is great news!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

Well my opk's are getting darker and I am having a lot of twinges going on. My scan to check follicles are tomorrow so I can not wait, I have to be there at 7:30am to see what all is going on


----------



## ElleT613

Mrstruth said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls :)
> 
> Would it be okay if I joined you? I am half way through my 2WW today after my first IUI. I will be getting my beta done on 2/20. This first week as crawled by... I don't know how I can wait another week! I did test out the trigger (as of yesterday). Now I am promising myself not to do an HPT until the same day as my blood test (we'll see how that goes, lol)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone-- hope to see some BFP's on here :dust:
> 
> Welcome Elle :wave: how are you? Congrats to you as well on your first IUI and hopefully this is a success for you. I will be adding your name to the first page with the date of your testing. We will love to hear your symptoms etc throughout this journeyClick to expand...

Thank you:)! I am hanging in there! 7dpiui and not too many symptons:dohh: I did wake up on 3dpiui with some cramps that lasted for a few minutes in the middle of the night... but since then.. nada and I'm assuming that was too early for implantation. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow!! Cant' wait to hear your progress!!


----------



## Mrstruth

ElleT613 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls :)
> 
> Would it be okay if I joined you? I am half way through my 2WW today after my first IUI. I will be getting my beta done on 2/20. This first week as crawled by... I don't know how I can wait another week! I did test out the trigger (as of yesterday). Now I am promising myself not to do an HPT until the same day as my blood test (we'll see how that goes, lol)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone-- hope to see some BFP's on here :dust:
> 
> Welcome Elle :wave: how are you? Congrats to you as well on your first IUI and hopefully this is a success for you. I will be adding your name to the first page with the date of your testing. We will love to hear your symptoms etc throughout this journeyClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you:)! I am hanging in there! 7dpiui and not too many symptons:dohh: I did wake up on 3dpiui with some cramps that lasted for a few minutes in the middle of the night... but since then.. nada and I'm assuming that was too early for implantation.
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow!! Cant' wait to hear your progress!!Click to expand...

I have heard many women have no symptoms at all and end up with a BFP! So I am very excited for you!
I can't wait for my scan tomorrow I am so excited and nervous I am scared I over stimulated because I am getting positives on opk's t
Now


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!

*Ingodshand*- Congratulations on your beautiful follicle! Sounds like it's the perfect size. Good luck with Friday's IUI!! I'm really happy that you can have your husband there with you. <3

*Mrstruth*- Good luck at your scan tomorrow! Twinges are a very good sign!! When DH and I did the IUI's we were only able to get the catheter part way in for the first IUI, making it more of an IUI, because I have one spot in my cervix that is apparently almost closed! On IUI's 2 & 3 I cut the tip of the catheter at an angle and got it all the way into my uterus. The catheter was not painful at all, though the shape made it difficult to work with and is why we couldn't get it in easily. That is why we are getting new ones this time. The new ones we're getting have a rounded tip and side eyelets. Much better. If you can figure out where to get your sperm washes, I can walk you through the IUI process and help you with figuring out supplies. :flow:

*ElleT613*- I'm also in the middle of my TWW. So I share in your antsiness. Just remember that no symptoms can be a good symptom for sure. A LOT of ladies either have no symptoms or just normal PMS symptoms before their BFP. I'm keeping my FX'd for you. :)

*AFM*- The cramps are even lighter today, but now I'm getting vertigo! I very much dislike vertigo and I hope it goes away soon. I get it sometimes during my TWW, so it's not a symptom or anything, just annoying. I ran into my bathroom wall this morning. :dohh:


----------



## Mrstruth

Preparing for IUI video 

https://youtu.be/V51GdgI6KoY


----------



## Mrstruth

pinksprinkles said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!
> 
> *Ingodshand*- Congratulations on your beautiful follicle! Sounds like it's the perfect size. Good luck with Friday's IUI!! I'm really happy that you can have your husband there with you. <3
> 
> *Mrstruth*- Good luck at your scan tomorrow! Twinges are a very good sign!! When DH and I did the IUI's we were only able to get the catheter part way in for the first IUI, making it more of an IUI, because I have one spot in my cervix that is apparently almost closed! On IUI's 2 & 3 I cut the tip of the catheter at an angle and got it all the way into my uterus. The catheter was not painful at all, though the shape made it difficult to work with and is why we couldn't get it in easily. That is why we are getting new ones this time. The new ones we're getting have a rounded tip and side eyelets. Much better. If you can figure out where to get your sperm washes, I can walk you through the IUI process and help you with figuring out supplies. :flow:
> 
> *ElleT613*- I'm also in the middle of my TWW. So I share in your antsiness. Just remember that no symptoms can be a good symptom for sure. A LOT of ladies either have no symptoms or just normal PMS symptoms before their BFP. I'm keeping my FX'd for you. :)
> 
> *AFM*- The cramps are even lighter today, but now I'm getting vertigo! I very much dislike vertigo and I hope it goes away soon. I get it sometimes during my TWW, so it's not a symptom or anything, just annoying. I ran into my bathroom wall this morning. :dohh:

I would love that! I really would, I have also ordered the kit from the site as well, I am going to have my clinic wash the sperm for me! I have already asked questions about it


----------



## pinksprinkles

Yay! Sounds like you are getting prepared quickly! Home-IUI has been such an awesome experience for me; I am so happy to hear that other ladies are interested in it. With all we have to go through at the doctor's office, it is nice to be able to "make the baby" together at home, however it needs to be done. (TMI) DH and I were really happy about our sperm wash setup because they let us bring in the sample from home. That way we could still BD and he could just pull out and finish up in the sterile sample cup. So it was like we were still making the baby "together". Then we would just take it to the sperm bank for washing and bring it home to do the IUI together. It was definitely very intimate and much more in line with how I want our babymaking experience to be.


----------



## Mrstruth

That sounds wonderful and I am anxious to try that! I know it sounds crazy but I am anxious to try lol


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> That sounds wonderful and I am anxious to try that! I know it sounds crazy but I am anxious to try lol

Are you trying your IUI at home this time ?


----------



## typeA TTC

ElleT613 said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls :)
> 
> Would it be okay if I joined you? I am half way through my 2WW today after my first IUI. I will be getting my beta done on 2/20. This first week as crawled by... I don't know how I can wait another week! I did test out the trigger (as of yesterday). Now I am promising myself not to do an HPT until the same day as my blood test (we'll see how that goes, lol)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone-- hope to see some BFP's on here :dust:
> 
> Elle- we have our beta the same day!!! I triggered on 2/6 with an iui on 2/8. Good luck! Hoping we get our BFPs!Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect!! How are you feeling? I had some symptoms from the trigger up until 5dpiui. Now I feel pretty normal other than I random twinge now and then. But that happens to me in everywhere 2WW so I'm not counting it as a symptom. lol. I think I might got crazy here!Click to expand...

I'm feeling okay. I'm on progesterone vag supps so I think the cramps and sore boobs are from that. I feel neausous sometimes. But I think I might be out this cycle. Not sure why, I just have this feeling. I did POAS and it had a faint positive line from the trigger. So I'm happy that it's almost gone. Hopefully we will both feel some. Implantation very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Christina78

typeA TTC said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls :)
> 
> Would it be okay if I joined you? I am half way through my 2WW today after my first IUI. I will be getting my beta done on 2/20. This first week as crawled by... I don't know how I can wait another week! I did test out the trigger (as of yesterday). Now I am promising myself not to do an HPT until the same day as my blood test (we'll see how that goes, lol)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone-- hope to see some BFP's on here :dust:
> 
> Elle- we have our beta the same day!!! I triggered on 2/6 with an iui on 2/8. Good luck! Hoping we get our BFPs!Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect!! How are you feeling? I had some symptoms from the trigger up until 5dpiui. Now I feel pretty normal other than I random twinge now and then. But that happens to me in everywhere 2WW so I'm not counting it as a symptom. lol. I think I might got crazy here!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling okay. I'm on progesterone vag supps so I think the cramps and sore boobs are from that. I feel neausous sometimes. But I think I might be out this cycle. Not sure why, I just have this feeling. I did POAS and it had a faint positive line from the trigger. So I'm happy that it's almost gone. Hopefully we will both feel some. Implantation very soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

FX :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina78 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> That sounds wonderful and I am anxious to try that! I know it sounds crazy but I am anxious to try lol
> 
> Are you trying your IUI at home this time ?Click to expand...

No I will try in April if no luck this and next cycle I will


----------



## pinksprinkles

MrsTruth! I finally wrote an IUI guide: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...f-iui-our-home-insemination.html#post25443807


----------



## kristinaettc

Ugh! Had my progesterone draw today. Of course they call and leave a message when I'm not around, and when I try and call back I get the after hours message! Normally, this isn't a bad thing, but this monthly my number was only 13.6. Every other month it has been 15.5 or better.

So, it's killing...what does 13.6 mean, aside from adding a second does of progesterone? Did I not ovulate???


----------



## Mrstruth

kristinaettc said:


> Ugh! Had my progesterone draw today. Of course they call and leave a message when I'm not around, and when I try and call back I get the after hours message! Normally, this isn't a bad thing, but this monthly my number was only 13.6. Every other month it has been 15.5 or better.
> 
> So, it's killing...what does 13.6 mean, aside from adding a second does of progesterone? Did I not ovulate???

That meant you did ovulate anything under 11 I was told by RE states you didn't



Pinks I am snap shooting all your instructions


----------



## Mrstruth

Well I am mad as hell, I am ovulating from the left no follicles on the right and the left is the side they aren't sure if its open, they said its not when performing my hsg, then said partially open then stated it was open, and I am not wasting my money on a procedure that could be be useless! I just can't :growlmad:


----------



## kristinaettc

Mrstruth said:


> Well I am mad as hell, I am ovulating from the left no follicles on the right and the left is the side they aren't sure if its open, they said its not when performing my hsg, then said partially open then stated it was open, and I am not wasting my money on a procedure that could be be useless! I just can't :growlmad:

How frustrating! So, sorry that this cycle is not being cooperative!


----------



## ElleT613

typeA TTC said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls :)
> 
> Would it be okay if I joined you? I am half way through my 2WW today after my first IUI. I will be getting my beta done on 2/20. This first week as crawled by... I don't know how I can wait another week! I did test out the trigger (as of yesterday). Now I am promising myself not to do an HPT until the same day as my blood test (we'll see how that goes, lol)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone-- hope to see some BFP's on here :dust:
> 
> Elle- we have our beta the same day!!! I triggered on 2/6 with an iui on 2/8. Good luck! Hoping we get our BFPs!Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect!! How are you feeling? I had some symptoms from the trigger up until 5dpiui. Now I feel pretty normal other than I random twinge now and then. But that happens to me in everywhere 2WW so I'm not counting it as a symptom. lol. I think I might got crazy here!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling okay. I'm on progesterone vag supps so I think the cramps and sore boobs are from that. I feel neausous sometimes. But I think I might be out this cycle. Not sure why, I just have this feeling. I did POAS and it had a faint positive line from the trigger. So I'm happy that it's almost gone. Hopefully we will both feel some. Implantation very soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi :) I know, I just want to feel SOMETHING!! lol. 

So I just tested @ 9dpt and I'm still getting the faintest positive line you could imagine. I would upload it but I doubt you could even see it. Annoying HCG still from the trigger- dang that stuff sticks around a long time!!


----------



## ElleT613

Mrstruth said:


> Well I am mad as hell, I am ovulating from the left no follicles on the right and the left is the side they aren't sure if its open, they said its not when performing my hsg, then said partially open then stated it was open, and I am not wasting my money on a procedure that could be be useless! I just can't :growlmad:

That sounds extremely frustrating. UGH. sorry :hugs:


----------



## pinksprinkles

So that "I'm totally pregnant" feeling is officially gone today. I woke up with something telling me this is not the cycle for us. And I feel so strongly that this intuitive feeling is right. But even with this feeling, I am just so glad about this cycle. I really feel like we did have an egg try to implant, and though I'm bummed out by what my intuition is telling me, I feel amazingly positive that we are on the right path and that things WILL happen given time.

I know AF isn't supposed to be here for a week, but I'm mentally just going to count myself as out. I could continue to argue with myself, but something I have learned from this journey is to trust my instincts and intuition.


----------



## Mrstruth

They want me to do timed intercourse and then we will see! I am frustrated beyond the stars


----------



## Mrstruth

pinksprinkles said:


> So that "I'm totally pregnant" feeling is officially gone today. I woke up with something telling me this is not the cycle for us. And I feel so strongly that this intuitive feeling is right. But even with this feeling, I am just so glad about this cycle. I really feel like we did have an egg try to implant, and though I'm bummed out by what my intuition is telling me, I feel amazingly positive that we are on the right path and that things WILL happen given time.
> 
> I know AF isn't supposed to be here for a week, but I'm mentally just going to count myself as out. I could continue to argue with myself, but something I have learned from this journey is to trust my instincts and intuition.

Pink don't feel down about it just try your best to stay positive and positivity will come out of it


----------



## typeA TTC

ElleT- I know! How many follies did you have?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks hun. Don't worry, I'm still feeling really positive and wonderful, but just feeling like this isn't our cycle. I didn't mean to sound negative, I actually feel GREAT today. I'm heading out to our new RE's office today to get some paperwork done and hand over our previous records then back home to finish up next cycle's IUI kits. Then I've got a week until next cycle starts. I've been trying to be super chill for the last week to help implantation along, but at this point, I'm just going to get back to working on getting the house ready to sell. Lots to do, and I don't feel bad about doing it now. All in all, I think things are going the way they should, and I am VERY happy about that.


----------



## ElleT613

typeA TTC said:


> ElleT- I know! How many follies did you have?

I was on 50mg of clomid and only had 2 mature follies. I had some other small ones but I guess they won't even release or won't get fertilized? Anyway, yes two- like 18mm and 22mm on my right side! Kind of hoping they up my dosage or start me on injections so I can get some more in there!

How about yourself?


----------



## Mrstruth

pinksprinkles said:


> Thanks hun. Don't worry, I'm still feeling really positive and wonderful, but just feeling like this isn't our cycle. I didn't mean to sound negative, I actually feel GREAT today. I'm heading out to our new RE's office today to get some paperwork done and hand over our previous records then back home to finish up next cycle's IUI kits. Then I've got a week until next cycle starts. I've been trying to be super chill for the last week to help implantation along, but at this point, I'm just going to get back to working on getting the house ready to sell. Lots to do, and I don't feel bad about doing it now. All in all, I think things are going the way they should, and I am VERY happy about that.

No Hun you didn't sound negative you only sounded concerned. Being concerned is a feeling we all are having so don't feel bad! I just got the call I have another ultrasound on Saturday


----------



## typeA TTC

ElleT613 said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> ElleT- I know! How many follies did you have?
> 
> I was on 50mg of clomid and only had 2 mature follies. I had some other small ones but I guess they won't even release or won't get fertilized? Anyway, yes two- like 18mm and 22mm on my right side! Kind of hoping they up my dosage or start me on injections so I can get some more in there!
> 
> How about yourself?Click to expand...

So this is crazy but I also had 2 at the same measurements you did! On my right side! I was on the follistim injections - this is my second cycle on them. I had another one that I think MIGHT have ovulated because 3 follicles filled up with fluid on my right side after ovulation and I can't figure out why 3 would have filled up if 3 didn't ovulate. 

I was really hoping for 3-4 on the injections too. But no such luck! Are you going to test early? I'm thinking i might on 10dpo- Monday.


----------



## ElleT613

typeA TTC said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> ElleT- I know! How many follies did you have?
> 
> I was on 50mg of clomid and only had 2 mature follies. I had some other small ones but I guess they won't even release or won't get fertilized? Anyway, yes two- like 18mm and 22mm on my right side! Kind of hoping they up my dosage or start me on injections so I can get some more in there!
> 
> How about yourself?Click to expand...
> 
> So this is crazy but I also had 2 at the same measurements you did! On my right side! I was on the follistim injections - this is my second cycle on them. I had another one that I think MIGHT have ovulated because 3 follicles filled up with fluid on my right side after ovulation and I can't figure out why 3 would have filled up if 3 didn't ovulate.
> 
> I was really hoping for 3-4 on the injections too. But no such luck! Are you going to test early? I'm thinking i might on 10dpo- Monday.Click to expand...


Too funny! I love it! Yes, hopefully you did have 3 follies!! 

Oh my gosh, I am going to try and hold out until Tuesday now... I doubt I will make it though!:haha: The hard part is I have no idea when I ovulated after the trigger shot. I'm impressed that they gave you another u/s to confirm that you did! When did you O after your trigger?

Monday I will be 12dpiui.. but that's all I know!


----------



## pinksprinkles

ElleT613- You should start temping so you can tell when you O. :winkwink: Or have you tried and it didn't work for you?


----------



## Ingodshand

Mrstruth- so sorry your ultrasound did not go as you planned. hopefully the one on Saturday will be better!

Pinksprinkles- it really helped me to just assume my cycle was going to be BFN and then I was not so upset when it actually happened! I totally believe in intuition too, but sometimes I think out minds play tricks on us just like our bodies! Will be thinking sticky thoughts for you

Afm- my iui is tomorrow at 11. I am trying to just think happy thoughts!


----------



## typeA TTC

Pink sprinkles- can you still temp with a trigger shot to force ovulation?? 

ElleT- I think it was the night of the IUI. I always go in after the IUI and they confirm the follies collapsed. However. This time when I went in they were still there and had more of a shape than the day of the IUI. They said sometimes this happens where there's ovulation but the follicles fill up with fluid again. They measured my progesterone (before i started taking the progesterone supps) and then determined that I had ovulated. It's been a wacky cycle!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> Mrstruth- so sorry your ultrasound did not go as you planned. hopefully the one on Saturday will be better!
> 
> Pinksprinkles- it really helped me to just assume my cycle was going to be BFN and then I was not so upset when it actually happened! I totally believe in intuition too, but sometimes I think out minds play tricks on us just like our bodies! Will be thinking sticky thoughts for you
> 
> Afm- my iui is tomorrow at 11. I am trying to just think happy thoughts!

I am so excited for you :happydance: IUI tomorrow


----------



## Ingodshand

pinksprinkles said:


> ElleT613- You should start temping so you can tell when you O. :winkwink: Or have you tried and it didn't work for you?




Mrstruth said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Mrstruth- so sorry your ultrasound did not go as you planned. hopefully the one on Saturday will be better!
> 
> Pinksprinkles- it really helped me to just assume my cycle was going to be BFN and then I was not so upset when it actually happened! I totally believe in intuition too, but sometimes I think out minds play tricks on us just like our bodies! Will be thinking sticky thoughts for you
> 
> Afm- my iui is tomorrow at 11. I am trying to just think happy thoughts!
> 
> I am so excited for you :happydance: IUI tomorrowClick to expand...

Thanks, I feel like my ovaries are tingling so that is a good sign! Now to just try and asleep tonight!:sleep:


----------



## Mommy81

GL and tons of :dust: InGodsHands! I hope you have a BFP to tell us about in two weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!!! A little update: went this morning and got the okay! Gave me the HCG shot and tomorrow and Sunday IUI'S!!! BUT I am a little sad, he said there was one really good follicle, I didn't think to ask how many other small ones there were...I am a little sad there is only one...but it's my husband that has the sperm issues, so I hoping that means this is okay!


----------



## Ingodshand

Iui is done! There were 20m sperm post wash so number was up from last time! It was more painful as the nurse hit the top of my uterus and I started cramping really bad. I am still in a lot of pain but going to take it easy the rest if the day! Good luck to everyone having their iuis this weekend. 

My lp is normally 11 days so I will be testing on the 25th!


----------



## ElleT613

Ingodshand said:


> Iui is done! There were 20m sperm post wash so number was up from last time! It was more painful as the nurse hit the top of my uterus and I started cramping really bad. I am still in a lot of pain but going to take it easy the rest if the day! Good luck to everyone having their iuis this weekend.
> 
> My lp is normally 11 days so I will be testing on the 25th!

Get some rest! Glad it's over with. And if a nurse hit the top of my uterus I would not be happy! haha. I did have cramping the exact second the sperm was injected though. I think I have really sensitive pain receptors, lol! 

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Well tomorrow is my second scan to see how big my ONE little follicle has gotten :growlmad::nope: I wonder how it's going to go


----------



## pinksprinkles

Ingodshand- Aw, you poor thing! Mean ol' nurse! Hope you feel better real quick. :flow:

To the ladies doing IUI this weekend: I've got my FX'd for you!!! :happydance: Hope everything goes well.

AFM: Tested this AM for another BFN. Of well! Everything is ready for next cycle, so we're good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Triggered this morning and going tomorrow for my IUI, I'm nervous and hoping it's no more uncomfortable than egg transfer. Hope hubby produces a great sample


----------



## karena547

Tinkerbell3 said:


> Triggered this morning and going tomorrow for my IUI, I'm nervous and hoping it's no more uncomfortable than egg transfer. Hope hubby produces a great sample

Yay!! You will be on the same schedule as me and Amcolecchi!!! We both have our IUI's tomorrow! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Mrstruth

:dust: :dust: to all the women that are preparing for IUI I should have mines on Monday :happydance: I can't wait


----------



## Mommy81

Hello ladies....How is everyone this morning??

*AMColecchi, Tinkerbell & Karena*..GL this morning with your IUI's! I hope you have great samples and I am sending TONS of :dust: to you ladies!:happydance:

*InGodsHand*-I am so happy your IUI went well, your hubbys number was good! SWIM BOYS!!! (or girls!):happydance:

*Truth*, YAY! IUI on Monday, I have my FX'ed for you!:hugs:

AFM, I am so nervous, because still no sign of AF and I am now 2 days late! Bloodwork scheduled for Monday! Holy crap! I after 24+ months trying to get a BFP, and now it's that close! 
I am so scared to get my hopes up, as you know how devastating a negative is, especially when you have been trying for as long as we have!. So mums the word....I haven't told a sole. (except hubby and you ladies!) I just don't want to jinx myself. I am sure you ladies understand. FX'ed for me PLEASE!


----------



## Ingodshand

Thanks mommy81! I am praying everything works out on Monday for you! Super sticky prayers!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone. Good luck to those approaching IUI and testing (gl Mommy81). 

AFM I starting shooting up a few days ago. If this cycle goes like the ones before, we should be going in for insem around the 27th....


----------



## pinksprinkles

Good luck w/IUI's today, ladies!!!

InGodsHand- Yay for a good IUI! FX'd for you hunny. :flow:

Mommy81- I am cheering you on!!! May a beautiful BFP be in your immediate future! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you ladies! Mommy I hope everything goes well for you on Monday! Today's IUI went well and I go back again tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies sorry I am so late responding! I had my scan yesterday at 8:30 my RE said that my one LiL follicle is mature it's 16mm and she is expecting it to be bigger by the time of IUI Monday! My endo was 14.25 and I would like for one of you guys to please tell me, is that good? I forgot to ask,they only told me everything is good. They also stated that they believe the Clomids and then quickly switching to the femara and not to worry they will be placing me on medication to increase my follicles next month if this isn't successful! My IUI is Monday at 8:30 DH has to be there at 7:30 to provide his semen! I am so excited. I triggered last night and did test to ensure it was in my system and it is, they did state that my follicle was at the tip of my ovary and that my left tube is open. So I guess we just waiting to see! 


Good luck mommy I hope that's a BFP for you


----------



## Tinkerbell3

IUI done yesterday :) hubby's sample was brilliant and we were assured there were certainly no worries there which is fantastic news considering in Jan 2012 we were told his count was so low ICSI was are only real option.

I triggered Friday at 9am and IUI was done yesterday at 1pm so hoping 28 hours is ok, just the dreaded 2ww to get through now.

Hope for everyone else who was having it done yesterday or today it was also good news.


----------



## Mrstruth

:happydance: congrats Tinkerbell


----------



## Ingodshand

Congrats tinkerbell! sounds like everything went great!

So excited for you tomorrow mrstruth! Just relax today and think happy thoughts!


----------



## cooch

Good luck all this who have had or are about to have their iui xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

What is ICSI?


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all- just checking in!

Glad to hear all of your IUI's are going well!! :) Good luck to whoever has one coming up this week!

Amcolecchi - icsi is a type of IVF but I guess you could say more "detailed". They actually inject your egg with a single sperm before they transfer it into your uterus. Pretty amazing! Glad your IUI went well. Welcome to your 2ww:)

AFM - 11dpiui and :bfn: again today. I did have a nice little crying fit but I guess there could still be hope. I just am feeling so frustrated--- everything was lined up perfectly for this IUI; I just can't understand how it wouldn't work! ugh.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Amcolecchi said:


> What is ICSI?

It's basically IVF but instead of putting so many sperm in each dish to fertilise an egg they inject one sperm directly into it.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks ladies! The ICSI must be expensive but definitely sounds like it would work! Elle I'm so sorry for the bfn :( it still could be too early! You might have to miss your period first!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Amcolecchi said:


> Thanks ladies! The ICSI must be expensive but definitely sounds like it would work! Elle I'm so sorry for the bfn :( it still could be too early! You might have to miss your period first!!!

You'd think but it didn't for us, we got a great number of fertilised embryos but they didn't seem to like growing in the fake environment after a couple of days


----------



## Mommy81

I am a complete wreck, AF showed up today. I am scheduled for pregnancy blood work tomorrow! I was 4 days late and finally entertaining the idea that I could finally be so lucky to be pregnant. I am devastated!:cry:


----------



## Maddy40

Mommy81 said:


> I am a complete wreck, AF showed up today. I am scheduled for pregnancy blood work tomorrow! I was 4 days late and finally entertaining the idea that I could finally be so lucky to be pregnant. I am devastated!:cry:

Oh Mommy I'm so sorry. Maybe a chemical pregnancy, which at least might mean the egg is meeting the sperm. :hug:


----------



## Mrstruth

I am so sorry Mommy81 I was 6 days late before the jan cycle started so it crushed me being late and no BFP! You always have next cycle. I am so sorry for you


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Mommy81 said:


> I am a complete wreck, AF showed up today. I am scheduled for pregnancy blood work tomorrow! I was 4 days late and finally entertaining the idea that I could finally be so lucky to be pregnant. I am devastated!:cry:

Oh I'm so sorry :( 
Was you taking progesterone support?


----------



## Ingodshand

I am so sorry mommy that this is happening to you. it really of not fair, none of this is fair. I pray you can get some peace and calm today.


----------



## Mrstruth

I am here at the clinic and very neevous! DH has given his semen and we are waiting for me to go back


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mommy, I am so sorry!! I was a week late, went and got a blood test and the next morning started mine! This happened a couple months ago and it was the worst thing ever!! I am sorry hunny! Definitely take some time to have a good cry, wine, and relax!


----------



## karena547

oh mommy...I am so very sorry, that must be heartbreaking :hug:


I have a question for everyone - I am 2dpiui and I am charting my temps...I was wondering for others who are charting, did you see a clear temp shift for ovulation? I usually see a big jump but I haven't' yet and I am a little worried. I took the ovidrel trigger shot and now I am on progesterone suppositories so I am not sure if that messes w/temping? Any input is appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## Christina78

karena547 said:


> oh mommy...I am so very sorry, that must be heartbreaking :hug:
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone - I am 2dpiui and I am charting my temps...I was wondering for others who are charting, did you see a clear temp shift for ovulation? I usually see a big jump but I haven't' yet and I am a little worried. I took the ovidrel trigger shot and now I am on progesterone suppositories so I am not sure if that messes w/temping? Any input is appreciated!! Thanks!

I temped last month with our first IUI and the temps weren't like my normal temps, and I'm on progesterone too 

So this month I decided not to temp - just wait for normal cycles to temp if we don't get Prego with IUI .. We r on our second IUI (TWW) :hugs:


----------



## Christina78

Mommy81 said:


> I am a complete wreck, AF showed up today. I am scheduled for pregnancy blood work tomorrow! I was 4 days late and finally entertaining the idea that I could finally be so lucky to be pregnant. I am devastated!:cry:

I'm sorry Hunny :shrug:


----------



## ElleT613

Mommy81 said:


> I am a complete wreck, AF showed up today. I am scheduled for pregnancy blood work tomorrow! I was 4 days late and finally entertaining the idea that I could finally be so lucky to be pregnant. I am devastated!:cry:

:hugs:

So sorry mommy


----------



## karena547

Christina78 said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> oh mommy...I am so very sorry, that must be heartbreaking :hug:
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone - I am 2dpiui and I am charting my temps...I was wondering for others who are charting, did you see a clear temp shift for ovulation? I usually see a big jump but I haven't' yet and I am a little worried. I took the ovidrel trigger shot and now I am on progesterone suppositories so I am not sure if that messes w/temping? Any input is appreciated!! Thanks!
> 
> I temped last month with our first IUI and the temps weren't like my normal temps, and I'm on progesterone too
> 
> So this month I decided not to temp - just wait for normal cycles to temp if we don't get Prego with IUI .. We r on our second IUI (TWW) :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!! That makes me feel better!!! Such an emotional roller coaster!! Baby dust to you!!! :dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

*AMcolecchi, tinkerbell, typeA_ttc, InGodsHand,* and *Karena* I hope your 2ww is moving speedily along. I can't wait to hear some good news! *aMColecchi and Christina78*, all it takes is 1 :hugs: *TypeA* I've read sometimes follies can fill up and still have no egg but it's likely that all three eggies were in there and all three eventually released...sounds really positive!
*Mrstruth* - today is your big day, (v excited for you) let us know how things went with the insem. and FX for your BFP!
cooch-
*Ellet613* - it took me a full 14 days to get my BFP in sept, don't fear, it could still happen!
*Tinkerbell*-fabulous news about you OH sperm count, we're doing ivf next month if this iui doesn't work.
*Mommy81*-I'm sorry this round didn't work, it seems like you've been through quite a bit. Have you been tested for clotting factor or Kayotype testing for fragile X or any other problems that might not be so apparent? Also, like *tinkerbel* mentioned, did your doc set you up with progesterone support?
*Maddy40*-it looks like we might be on a similar timeline, I'll likely trigger a few days after you. Grow eggies grow!
*Pinksprinkles*-when I got my natural bfp in sept I had written off bfp altogether. I said 'lets just waste one more hpt this month' and then WHAMO, a strong bfp appeared on the day I should have got aF. I had no implantation pains, everything felt quite normal. Never give up but I can totally relate expecting a bfn can ease the expectations whatever happens. I was VERY cynical, it did help me deal with the constant let downs, you sound MUCH more positive than i was so hopefully you're doing ok.
*kristinaettc*-did you ever find out if you O'd? Are you in your tww now then?
*Christina78*-I just read your journal, I'm wishing you :dust: in this cycle!!!You've obviously been though alot AND you have kids. Glad to hear you gave it a go this cycle!

Hopefully I didn't miss anyone and I hope you don't mind me following you:flower: I could use some buddies going through IUI/ivf and maybe even going through PREGNANCY ;) lol. We're starting IUI next week (follicle tracking sunday/tuesday) and if that doesn't work IVf next month on cd5. 

We've been ttc for 2 years+ now with 1 chemical and 1 bfp when we started using softcups on our 15th month of ttc. I have been diagnosed with premature ovarian depletion and have taking supplements to help egg quality. His SA came though brilliantly and our last IUI had 65 mill sperm after wash. I'm trying to lose weight, this is about the only thing I haven't tried yet with ttc and I believe my hormones are struggling with the amount of fat I have on my body. I'm 5'9 and jan 19 was 202 lbs with 39% body fat. I'm down to 189 and down to 33% bf after hitting the gym, lots of skiing, and following a bariatric clinic (atkins-like diet) to get the weight off safely and hopefully to stay off. My bf is a nurse, she said I may not respond well to the ivf drugs if I have extra weight on my body, so I'm trying REALLY hard to get it off and keep it off. My gp and fc both noticed my thyroid was low and put me on synthroid to help, I believe it was because of the amount of fat on my body, we'll see if losing weight helps-things ARE feeling better, the next 2 months will tell.

Last Feb 2012 I had 1 working antral follie and after my m/c in Nov I had 4 spotted on the u/s. Maybe the supplements are working? They've done karyotype testing on both OH and I and clot factor testing on me after my m/c just to make sure they're not dealing with anything else. He's also on folic acid as he's 43 this week just to make sure his sperm quality are good. NHS did a study that found women with recurrant m/c are also affected by sperm that have issues. Up to 1/3 of a mans' sperm (over the age of 40) can lead to m/c. I finally got my cycle back last month so here we go, lets have some BFP's soon!:happydance:

ps sorry for the long post and thanks for reading ;)


----------



## Amcolecchi

*2have4kids* thank you for all the encouragement!!! And welcome to the group!!! It sounds like you have been through a lot yourself!! I hope the pills do work and you get your BFP soon!!! I hope the IUI goes great next week!!! Your husband seems to have a lot of great sperm, so that will definitely help!!! :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: FOR YOU! :)


----------



## LaylaShawn

Mommy81 said:


> I am a complete wreck, AF showed up today. I am scheduled for pregnancy blood work tomorrow! I was 4 days late and finally entertaining the idea that I could finally be so lucky to be pregnant. I am devastated!:cry:

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## cooch

Sorry about the bfn Mommy81.


----------



## 2have4kids

Cooch and Laylashawn, where are you two at with things this month? Are you both in a tww/iui?


----------



## Mrstruth

2have4kids said:


> *AMcolecchi, tinkerbell, typeA_ttc, InGodsHand,* and *Karena* I hope your 2ww is moving speedily along. I can't wait to hear some good news! *aMColecchi and Christina78*, all it takes is 1 :hugs: *TypeA* I've read sometimes follies can fill up and still have no egg but it's likely that all three eggies were in there and all three eventually released...sounds really positive!
> *Mrstruth* - today is your big day, (v excited for you) let us know how things went with the insem. and FX for your BFP!
> cooch-
> *Ellet613* - it took me a full 14 days to get my BFP in sept, don't fear, it could still happen!
> *Tinkerbell*-fabulous news about you OH sperm count, we're doing ivf next month if this iui doesn't work.
> *Mommy81*-I'm sorry this round didn't work, it seems like you've been through quite a bit. Have you been tested for clotting factor or Kayotype testing for fragile X or any other problems that might not be so apparent? Also, like *tinkerbel* mentioned, did your doc set you up with progesterone support?
> *Maddy40*-it looks like we might be on a similar timeline, I'll likely trigger a few days after you. Grow eggies grow!
> *Pinksprinkles*-when I got my natural bfp in sept I had written off bfp altogether. I said 'lets just waste one more hpt this month' and then WHAMO, a strong bfp appeared on the day I should have got aF. I had no implantation pains, everything felt quite normal. Never give up but I can totally relate expecting a bfn can ease the expectations whatever happens. I was VERY cynical, it did help me deal with the constant let downs, you sound MUCH more positive than i was so hopefully you're doing ok.
> *kristinaettc*-did you ever find out if you O'd? Are you in your tww now then?
> *Christina78*-I just read your journal, I'm wishing you :dust: in this cycle!!!You've obviously been though alot AND you have kids. Glad to hear you gave it a go this cycle!
> 
> Hopefully I didn't miss anyone and I hope you don't mind me following you:flower: I could use some buddies going through IUI/ivf and maybe even going through PREGNANCY ;) lol. We're starting IUI next week (follicle tracking sunday/tuesday) and if that doesn't work IVf next month on cd5.
> 
> We've been ttc for 2 years+ now with 1 chemical and 1 bfp when we started using softcups on our 15th month of ttc. I have been diagnosed with premature ovarian depletion and have taking supplements to help egg quality. His SA came though brilliantly and our last IUI had 65 mill sperm after wash. I'm trying to lose weight, this is about the only thing I haven't tried yet with ttc and I believe my hormones are struggling with the amount of fat I have on my body. I'm 5'9 and jan 19 was 202 lbs with 39% body fat. I'm down to 189 and down to 33% bf after hitting the gym, lots of skiing, and following a bariatric clinic (atkins-like diet) to get the weight off safely and hopefully to stay off. My bf is a nurse, she said I may not respond well to the ivf drugs if I have extra weight on my body, so I'm trying REALLY hard to get it off and keep it off. My gp and fc both noticed my thyroid was low and put me on synthroid to help, I believe it was because of the amount of fat on my body, we'll see if losing weight helps-things ARE feeling better, the next 2 months will tell.
> 
> Last Feb 2012 I had 1 working antral follie and after my m/c in Nov I had 4 spotted on the u/s. Maybe the supplements are working? They've done karyotype testing on both OH and I and clot factor testing on me after my m/c just to make sure they're not dealing with anything else. He's also on folic acid as he's 43 this week just to make sure his sperm quality are good. NHS did a study that found women with recurrant m/c are also affected by sperm that have issues. Up to 1/3 of a mans' sperm (over the age of 40) can lead to m/c. I finally got my cycle back last month so here we go, lets have some BFP's soon!:happydance:
> 
> ps sorry for the long post and thanks for reading ;)

Hi 2have4kids my DH count was 36 millions, and they stated that everything was great! And went where they needed be. They even used a long speculum. And ensured me it went where it should be. I am nervous yet happy, I start my progesterone on Wednesday and I am glad that it's over.


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrstruth it sounds perfect and that's a fantastic sperm count! here's to a big fat positive for ya at end of month!
I've never done to progesterone and not looking forward to it. All I've heard is that you put it in before bed and it's pretty white, sticky and gross. Blah yuk! The prescription is on my fridge.


----------



## kristinaettc

*2have4kids* yes - according to my RE, any number over 3 indicates ovulation, but on a medicated they like to see a progesterone number over 15 to support a pregnancy. Since I wasn't over 15, they put me on 2x/day progesterone suppositories.

However, today I went in for my preg blood test - as kramer would say - I'm out :bfn:

On to next month...


----------



## Mrstruth

2have4kids said:


> Mrstruth it sounds perfect and that's a fantastic sperm count! here's to a big fat positive for ya at end of month!
> I've never done to progesterone and not looking forward to it. All I've heard is that you put it in before bed and it's pretty white, sticky and gross. Blah yuk! The prescription is on my fridge.

I have to start the, with the three day insert ugh! I am so hoping this is successful but if not I am going to do a home IUI next cycle. I am awaiting the BFPs out this thread


----------



## Mrstruth

kristinaettc said:


> *2have4kids* yes - according to my RE, any number over 3 indicates ovulation, but on a medicated they like to see a progesterone number over 15 to support a pregnancy. Since I wasn't over 15, they put me on 2x/day progesterone suppositories.
> 
> However, today I went in for my preg blood test - as kramer would say - I'm out :bfn:
> 
> On to next month...

Sorry you received a BFP next! Hopefully next month is your month and the progesterones helps with that


----------



## 2have4kids

kristinaettc I am SO sorry for the BFN. Are you doing to do another IUI this month? Thanks for the info on the progesterone. Do you guys use a pad with it? Especially 2x & 3x/day. Wow. 

It's a bit sacrilegious but way down in a deep dark spot in me I don't really want the IUI to work, I want the ivf to work, get twins and freeze some eggies. Not hoping high hey? I just know that my reserve is diminishing and if I do get preggers and 1.5 years down the line I would like there to be options incase I'm finished and can't have more. But at the same time I'd be so grateful for anything right now...but I'm a type A personality and want the very very best aggressive outcome I could have in ttc my dream family of 4 kids.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Are you referring to type A personality?


----------



## kristinaettc

2have4kids said:


> kristinaettc I am SO sorry for the BFN. Are you doing to do another IUI this month? Thanks for the info on the progesterone. Do you guys use a pad with it? Especially 2x & 3x/day. Wow.
> 
> It's a bit sacrilegious but way down in a deep dark spot in me I don't really want the IUI to work, I want the ivf to work, get twins and freeze some eggies. Not hoping high hey? I just know that my reserve is diminishing and if I do get preggers and 1.5 years down the line I would like there to be options incase I'm finished and can't have more. But at the same time I'd be so grateful for anything right now...but I'm a type A personality and want the very very best aggressive outcome I could have in ttc my dream family of 4 kids.

I understand what you mean. DH and I just had a discussion over the weekend on what the next steps would be if today's results were negative. We'll end up doing IUI for a total of 3-4 rounds (depending on when my cycle falls). This was round #1. If it doesn't happen by my the May cycle, then we are switching to IVF in June. 

The progesterone I don't use any lining for. I personally don't like using a lining in general. But, during the tww, I did 1 pill in the am and another just before bed. I had very little leakage at all. And, what I did have wasn't bothersome and didn't stain anything when I washed it out in the laundry.


----------



## Mrstruth

2have4kids said:


> kristinaettc I am SO sorry for the BFN. Are you doing to do another IUI this month? Thanks for the info on the progesterone. Do you guys use a pad with it? Especially 2x & 3x/day. Wow.
> 
> It's a bit sacrilegious but way down in a deep dark spot in me I don't really want the IUI to work, I want the ivf to work, get twins and freeze some eggies. Not hoping high hey? I just know that my reserve is diminishing and if I do get preggers and 1.5 years down the line I would like there to be options incase I'm finished and can't have more. But at the same time I'd be so grateful for anything right now...but I'm a type A personality and want the very very best aggressive outcome I could have in ttc my dream family of 4 kids.

I in fact do use panty liners but not pads. This will be my first time using the progesterone. I wonder the side affects myself.


----------



## kristinaettc

Mrstruth said:


> I in fact do use panty liners but not pads. This will be my first time using the progesterone. I wonder the side affects myself.

Progesterone side effects can mimic pregnancy symptoms, unfortunately. Here's an article for more info: https://www.livestrong.com/article/52149-side-effects-progesterone-vaginal-suppositories/


----------



## 2have4kids

kristinaettc said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> I in fact do use panty liners but not pads. This will be my first time using the progesterone. I wonder the side affects myself.
> 
> Progesterone side effects can mimic pregnancy symptoms, unfortunately. Here's an article for more info: https://www.livestrong.com/article/52149-side-effects-progesterone-vaginal-suppositories/Click to expand...

Thanks for that. It's good to know the really bad effects and what to look out for. I have estrogen dominance and have done progesterone cream cd21-28 for at least a year now. It takes away any pms I have and I have no cramps either now. I'm sure the suppositories will be fine, maybe messy but fine. I'll try it out and get a small box of liners if necessary.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Okay this is TMI, supposed to ovulate today or yesterday..BUT I have a ton of cm like I should be wearing a pantyliner! Is this normal? I got my two IUI's Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## 2have4kids

Amcolecchi said:


> Okay this is TMI, supposed to ovulate today or yesterday..BUT I have a ton of cm like I should be wearing a pantyliner! Is this normal? I got my two IUI's Saturday and Sunday!

I don't know but that sounds like great news to me. I'd be bd'ing away! This could be your lucky month Amc.


----------



## typeA TTC

This is my second cycle on the progesterone sups. Definitely wear a panty liner! I use them twice a day, so it's a necessity!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am thankful for you ladies, thank you for sharing about the progesterone


----------



## typeA TTC

I will also say that make sure you put it up as high as possible. If not, it's uncomfortable. I do mine at 10/10 am/pm. I have my beta from my IUI on Wednesday and if I'm not pregnant I can't wait to stop the progesterone. I typically get my period 2 days after stopping it.


----------



## 2have4kids

TypeA fx for your bfp this month, then you'll have to continue taking them :nope: :haha: but we'll be there taking them with you :flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

typeA TTC said:


> I will also say that make sure you put it up as high as possible. If not, it's uncomfortable. I do mine at 10/10 am/pm. I have my beta from my IUI on Wednesday and if I'm not pregnant I can't wait to stop the progesterone. I typically get my period 2 days after stopping it.

I was wondering how I was going to get it all the way up there because my fingers are short


----------



## pinksprinkles

14dpo now and BFN. I'm done with this cycle for sure. Taking a break from TTC now while we save up for IVF.


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry sprinkles! this whole process is so draining and a break might be just what you need. we will be here for you.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pinksprinkles-I am so sorry hunny! My DH and I were saying the same thing..we will try 5 IUI's after that we are done. We might not ever do and IVF...Our insurance covers nothing so it would be around $15,000 for us and the IUI is only $800....but a break is probably going to great for you guys! You can relax, de-stress, and drink! We are here for you!


----------



## typeA TTC

Mrstruth said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> I will also say that make sure you put it up as high as possible. If not, it's uncomfortable. I do mine at 10/10 am/pm. I have my beta from my IUI on Wednesday and if I'm not pregnant I can't wait to stop the progesterone. I typically get my period 2 days after stopping it.
> 
> I was wondering how I was going to get it all the way up there because my fingers are shortClick to expand...

Mine comes with an applicator, so it's pretty easy to get it up there using what they give you. I take endometrin.


----------



## typeA TTC

Pink sprinkles- I'm so sorry. I hope you enjoy your break from this crazy and emotional ride that is TTC.


----------



## Mrstruth

typeA TTC said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> I will also say that make sure you put it up as high as possible. If not, it's uncomfortable. I do mine at 10/10 am/pm. I have my beta from my IUI on Wednesday and if I'm not pregnant I can't wait to stop the progesterone. I typically get my period 2 days after stopping it.
> 
> I was wondering how I was going to get it all the way up there because my fingers are shortClick to expand...
> 
> Mine comes with an applicator, so it's pretty easy to get it up there using what they give you. I take endometrin.Click to expand...

Mines only came in a pill bottle with no applicator. They are shaped like a oval.


----------



## Mrstruth

pinksprinkles said:


> 14dpo now and BFN. I'm done with this cycle for sure. Taking a break from TTC now while we save up for IVF.

I am so sorry pink I am doing IVF in May if no success it will be 6475 dollars and I am excited to get started if this is a fluke


----------



## typeA TTC

Mrstruth said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> I will also say that make sure you put it up as high as possible. If not, it's uncomfortable. I do mine at 10/10 am/pm. I have my beta from my IUI on Wednesday and if I'm not pregnant I can't wait to stop the progesterone. I typically get my period 2 days after stopping it.
> 
> I was wondering how I was going to get it all the way up there because my fingers are shortClick to expand...
> 
> Mine comes with an applicator, so it's pretty easy to get it up there using what they give you. I take endometrin.Click to expand...
> 
> Mines only came in a pill bottle with no applicator. They are shaped like a oval.Click to expand...

Really? Holy cow! I see your concern now! What's the name on the bottle? Yours is to be taken vaginally right? That's just crazy to not include an applicator!!


----------



## karena547

Mrstruth said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> I will also say that make sure you put it up as high as possible. If not, it's uncomfortable. I do mine at 10/10 am/pm. I have my beta from my IUI on Wednesday and if I'm not pregnant I can't wait to stop the progesterone. I typically get my period 2 days after stopping it.
> 
> I was wondering how I was going to get it all the way up there because my fingers are shortClick to expand...
> 
> Mine comes with an applicator, so it's pretty easy to get it up there using what they give you. I take endometrin.Click to expand...
> 
> Mines only came in a pill bottle with no applicator. They are shaped like a oval.Click to expand...

Mine came the same way!! I asked me RE about it and she said just to put it up as far as I can and it will be fine.


----------



## Mrstruth

typeA TTC said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> I will also say that make sure you put it up as high as possible. If not, it's uncomfortable. I do mine at 10/10 am/pm. I have my beta from my IUI on Wednesday and if I'm not pregnant I can't wait to stop the progesterone. I typically get my period 2 days after stopping it.
> 
> I was wondering how I was going to get it all the way up there because my fingers are shortClick to expand...
> 
> Mine comes with an applicator, so it's pretty easy to get it up there using what they give you. I take endometrin.Click to expand...
> 
> Mines only came in a pill bottle with no applicator. They are shaped like a oval.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Holy cow! I see your concern now! What's the name on the bottle? Yours is to be taken vaginally right? That's just crazy to not include an applicator!!Click to expand...

The name on the bottle is progesterone 200mg and I was like wHat in the world! :haha: I was nervous and shocked


----------



## 2have4kids

MrsTruth, it's a pill that goes up there? 10 more days and I'll be joining you with this progersterone thing-thanks for breaking new ground lol.


----------



## Mommy81

Hello ladies, thank you for all of the support and well wishes. Even though we all know IUI is on about a 20%, I took it pretty hard when I got my BFN. I have been crying for a couple days now, but I am doing better today. 

You ladies have been great, and I really want to thank you for all the support. I start my new rounds of meds tomorrow, with back to back IUI's next Thursday and Friday. So we are getting right back on the horse!

I see a lot has gone on in the last two days that I haven't been on...

Welcome to all the newbies!:flower:

:dust: and FX'ed for everyone who has done a recent IUI, on your TWW or is schedule for IUI soon!:happydance:

*We need some BFP's on this thread soon!*


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mommy81 - I'm glad to hear you're feeling better and you sound very positive - keep smiling, it's such a roller coaster. 

I'm on CD8 and can't wait to get started. We're going to BD around the IUI as well and use softcups. We started using softcups last summer and out of 4 times using them (after 15 months of ttc) had our first ever BFP's on month 1 & 4 (chemical and then in sept made it to 8W6d and then m/c). We're both convinced they helped us. 

I asked if the fc could put me on any drugs with the IUI and they said letrozole. They said it won't increase the amount of eggs though so I didn't take it. I should have got the prescription anyway come to think of it. *Have you ladies ever tried letrozole?* They won't let me use chlomid since I'm up for IVF next month.


----------



## Mommy81

2have4kids said:


> Hi Mommy81 - I'm glad to hear you're feeling better and you sound very positive - keep smiling, it's such a roller coaster.
> 
> I'm on CD8 and can't wait to get started. We're going to BD around the IUI as well and use softcups. We started using softcups last summer and out of 4 times using them (after 15 months of ttc) had our first ever BFP's on month 1 & 4 (chemical and then in sept made it to 8W6d and then m/c). We're both convinced they helped us.
> 
> I asked if the fc could put me on any drugs with the IUI and they said letrozole. They said it won't increase the amount of eggs though so I didn't take it. I should have got the prescription anyway come to think of it. *Have you ladies ever tried letrozole?* They won't let me use chlomid since I'm up for IVF next month.

I did Letrizole last IUIU and will be doing it again this month. Both time are with 100iu of Follistim with it, and then trigger with Ovidrel.

What are softcups?? And what/how do you use them??


----------



## Christina78

Mommy81 said:


> Hello ladies, thank you for all of the support and well wishes. Even though we all know IUI is on about a 20%, I took it pretty hard when I got my BFN. I have been crying for a couple days now, but I am doing better today.
> 
> You ladies have been great, and I really want to thank you for all the support. I start my new rounds of meds tomorrow, with back to back IUI's next Thursday and Friday. So we are getting right back on the horse!
> 
> I see a lot has gone on in the last two days that I haven't been on...
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!:flower:
> 
> :dust: and FX'ed for everyone who has done a recent IUI, on your TWW or is schedule for IUI soon!:happydance:
> 
> *We need some BFP's on this thread soon!*

glad you feel better.. TTC is so hard ! I still dont understand why it is so hard for some of us.. :shrug:

But glad that you are hanging in there !! Im on my TWW with a cold too YUCKY:dohh:


----------



## Mommy81

Christina78 said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, thank you for all of the support and well wishes. Even though we all know IUI is on about a 20%, I took it pretty hard when I got my BFN. I have been crying for a couple days now, but I am doing better today.
> 
> You ladies have been great, and I really want to thank you for all the support. I start my new rounds of meds tomorrow, with back to back IUI's next Thursday and Friday. So we are getting right back on the horse!
> 
> I see a lot has gone on in the last two days that I haven't been on...
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!:flower:
> 
> :dust: and FX'ed for everyone who has done a recent IUI, on your TWW or is schedule for IUI soon!:happydance:
> 
> *We need some BFP's on this thread soon!*
> 
> glad you feel better.. TTC is so hard ! I still dont understand why it is so hard for some of us.. :shrug:
> 
> But glad that you are hanging in there !! Im on my TWW with a cold too YUCKY:dohh:Click to expand...

Thank you! I am sending TONS of :dust: your way for a super sticky bean!!!:hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Beta test tomorrow (likely negative) and then I get to stop the progesterone supps.....woohoo!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Mommy81 said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mommy81 - I'm glad to hear you're feeling better and you sound very positive - keep smiling, it's such a roller coaster.
> 
> I'm on CD8 and can't wait to get started. We're going to BD around the IUI as well and use softcups. We started using softcups last summer and out of 4 times using them (after 15 months of ttc) had our first ever BFP's on month 1 & 4 (chemical and then in sept made it to 8W6d and then m/c). We're both convinced they helped us.
> 
> I asked if the fc could put me on any drugs with the IUI and they said letrozole. They said it won't increase the amount of eggs though so I didn't take it. I should have got the prescription anyway come to think of it. *Have you ladies ever tried letrozole?* They won't let me use chlomid since I'm up for IVF next month.
> 
> I did Letrizole last IUIU and will be doing it again this month. Both time are with 100iu of Follistim with it, and then trigger with Ovidrel.
> 
> What are softcups?? And what/how do you use them??Click to expand...

Softcups are generally for AF but they help the swimmers stay super close to where they need to be and many women have conceived successfully with using them. Here's one of B&B's longest threads on softcups: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html

What did the Letrizole do for you then? Did you find any major difference than your normal cycle?


----------



## Mrstruth

2have4kids said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mommy81 - I'm glad to hear you're feeling better and you sound very positive - keep smiling, it's such a roller coaster.
> 
> I'm on CD8 and can't wait to get started. We're going to BD around the IUI as well and use softcups. We started using softcups last summer and out of 4 times using them (after 15 months of ttc) had our first ever BFP's on month 1 & 4 (chemical and then in sept made it to 8W6d and then m/c). We're both convinced they helped us.
> 
> I asked if the fc could put me on any drugs with the IUI and they said letrozole. They said it won't increase the amount of eggs though so I didn't take it. I should have got the prescription anyway come to think of it. *Have you ladies ever tried letrozole?* They won't let me use chlomid since I'm up for IVF next month.
> 
> I did Letrizole last IUIU and will be doing it again this month. Both time are with 100iu of Follistim with it, and then trigger with Ovidrel.
> 
> What are softcups?? And what/how do you use them??Click to expand...
> 
> Softcups are generally for AF but they help the swimmers stay super close to where they need to be and many women have conceived successfully with using them. Here's one of B&B's longest threads on softcups: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html
> 
> What did the Letrizole do for you then? Did you find any major difference than your normal cycle?Click to expand...

I am on letrozole and I am on soft cups my first pregnancy after tr was my first one I used Softcups. I was frighten at first because I forgot to take them out one week and and DH had to remove three from inside me ugh. But daily I remove them after 8hrs after Intercourse. I love them honestly


----------



## 2have4kids

You had 3 softcups inside you? WOW, he must have had fun taking them out :wacko:
I get a dull ache if I leave them in too long, I'm glad to hear someone else has had success using them. I've heard of lots of successes on the softcup threads and by googling it but assisted conception is always an area where if something is going to work, these people (assisted conception ladies) would be the true test of it's worthiness!!


----------



## Mrstruth

2have4kids said:


> You had 3 softcups inside you? WOW, he must have had fun taking them out :wacko:
> I get a dull ache if I leave them in too long, I'm glad to hear someone else has had success using them. I've heard of lots of successes on the softcup threads and by googling it but assisted conception is always an area where if something is going to work, these people (assisted conception ladies) would be the true test of it's worthiness!!

Yes indeed that's how I knew something was wrong there were pressure there! And the fear behind that experience scared me straight. But I decided to go ahead and try again


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrstruth said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> You had 3 softcups inside you? WOW, he must have had fun taking them out :wacko:
> I get a dull ache if I leave them in too long, I'm glad to hear someone else has had success using them. I've heard of lots of successes on the softcup threads and by googling it but assisted conception is always an area where if something is going to work, these people (assisted conception ladies) would be the true test of it's worthiness!!
> 
> Yes indeed that's how I knew something was wrong there were pressure there! And the fear behind that experience scared me straight. But I decided to go ahead and try againClick to expand...

Well i'm glad you're ok! Lol, the things we do to conceive. And if you've got bfp's like i have then yes, it's great impetus to try them again!


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All- just checking in; today was my blood draw, I'll get my beta results this afternoon. All of my tests have been a :bfn: including today :( So I am 99% sure its a no go for my first IUI. On to the next I guess! Still holding on to a glimmer of hope they will call and say it's positive :dust:

Karena & Type A - how are you both holding up? When are your beta tests?

Mommy & Sprinkles- so sorry for the BFN's. Looks like I'll be right there with ya :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Elle, Sprinkles & Mommy :hug:


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies Sprinkles and mommy we are here for you ladies if you need us! :hugs:


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> Hey All- just checking in; today was my blood draw, I'll get my beta results this afternoon. All of my tests have been a :bfn: including today :( So I am 99% sure its a no go for my first IUI. On to the next I guess! Still holding on to a glimmer of hope they will call and say it's positive :dust:
> 
> Karena & Type A - how are you both holding up? When are your beta tests?
> 
> Mommy & Sprinkles- so sorry for the BFN's. Looks like I'll be right there with ya :hugs:

I'm sorry Elle....I hope you get a surprise call saying you got a BFP!! Keeping my FX for you! :hugs:

ASF - I am doing okay, my s/e from the progesterone aren't too bad...I am super super hungry lol and (TMI) I have to pee like every hour! Oh and very bloated...thank god leggings are in style bc I am living in them right now! lol My beta is March 4th but I will probably start POAS next Thursday for Friday (10dpo and 11dpo).


----------



## Mrstruth

karena547 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey All- just checking in; today was my blood draw, I'll get my beta results this afternoon. All of my tests have been a :bfn: including today :( So I am 99% sure its a no go for my first IUI. On to the next I guess! Still holding on to a glimmer of hope they will call and say it's positive :dust:
> 
> Karena & Type A - how are you both holding up? When are your beta tests?
> 
> Mommy & Sprinkles- so sorry for the BFN's. Looks like I'll be right there with ya :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry Elle....I hope you get a surprise call saying you got a BFP!! Keeping my FX for you! :hugs:
> 
> ASF - I am doing okay, my s/e from the progesterone aren't too bad...I am super super hungry lol and (TMI) I have to pee like every hour! Oh and very bloated...thank god leggings are in style bc I am living in them right now! lol My beta is March 4th but I will probably start POAS next Thursday for Friday (10dpo and 11dpo).Click to expand...

Hello Karen we are having the same side affects and we are both poas next thursday or friday at 10 or 11 dpiui. when was your iui done? Mines was Monday at 8:48am


----------



## karena547

Mrstruth - aren't the s/e's crazy! I feel like for each different medicine I have been on, I have had a different set of s/e! Although - I feel like it could always be worse! My IUI was Saturday at 1pm!! Yes - we will both be POAS on the same days!!! Good luck to you and keep me updated!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Sunflower5678

Elle-fingers x'd for a positive phone call!

Mommy and sprinkles-sorry for your bfn-:hugs:

I am going in for iui#3 on mon. (if we don't get a huge snowstorm!) Third times a charm, right?! :thumbup:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey ladies. <3

karena547- Yay for leggings! (Ooooo! and yoga pants! My tww fave :winkwink:)
Sunflower5678- GL with your IUI on Mon! I'm cheering you on. :flow:
ElleT613- How did the beta go? I'm keeding my FX'd for you! <3

AFM- So today is 15dpo, temp still dropping, and another BFN. With all that, AF should be here sometime between tonight and Friday evening. I am very ready for her to get here so I can getstarted on my break! :haha: I am really enjoying the idea of NOT taking any meds for a little while. I've been e-mailing back and forth with the IVF clinic in the Czevh Republic, and everything is sounding really good. I am so glad they speak English. I was very worried I would not know how to communicate with anyone. The people who work there are really, realy nice and very helpful. And they are very forgiving that I don't know their language. All in all the process is going well. Dh and I are looking into ways to save up for IVF. Right now I'm working on a "donation" website where if people donate to our IVF fund then I send them homemade food, bath supplies, household cleaning supplies, etc. It's that same stuff I make for our own home, so I can just make extra one supply days and ship it out. I'm doing it so that for ever $40 a person donates they get to choose 1 gift, and for really big donation they can get either a gift basket, gift baskets for a year, or even this huge vacation/monthly gift basket/ song written by me for them/pictures/updates awesome package- that one is for if anyone (like a relative) decided to pay for the whole thing. The vacation would be round trip plane tix and lodging to come visit us when we finally have a baby. I doubt anyone will do that, and we totally don't expect anyone will, but a girl I spoke to on another site said that she put that as an option on her IVF fundraising site and one of her aunts? I believe, ended up paying for her whole second round! Whoa!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hey sprinkles, are you in Colorado and you're doing your ivf in Czech Republic? Is there a reason? When do you think you'll be doing it? I love your idea of the donation site while you're saving up for it. I was thinking about Mexico but then found out it's only about $1500 less than here in canada so I might as well go through our clinic.

I have my first u/s follicle tracking appoinment on Sunday and I feel like I'm coming down with a cold. My colleague came into work yesterday REALLY sick and then went home at noon. I've take Echinacea, oregeno oil, grapefruit extract, vit C (EmergenC packs) and colfdFX to help avoid it. It does effect things when you're ttc and I have too much going on right now to get sick! Baaaah! :nope::hissy:


----------



## Mrstruth

karena547 said:


> Mrstruth - aren't the s/e's crazy! I feel like for each different medicine I have been on, I have had a different set of s/e! Although - I feel like it could always be worse! My IUI was Saturday at 1pm!! Yes - we will both be POAS on the same days!!! Good luck to you and keep me updated!! :hugs::dust:

I am excited for you and I wish you the best with your procedure


----------



## pinksprinkles

2have4kids- We added all the costs up to see what our expenses would be for a month, and the cost difference was crazy. 

Including bills, mortgage, student loans, utilities, everything we normally pay for, plus the cost of local IVF and medications, we ended up at around $20,000+ a cycle. Total impossibility. 

But if we sell the house and rent something w/utilities included while we're out there, we save a ton just by that alone. IVF + Meds at the clinic we're going to use is only $3800-$4500 TOTAL a cycle, so even with all our living expense figured in, it's less that $10,000 per IVF month. 

We will have to pay for plane tix round trip, which adds $3,200, but even that is a difference between cycle 1 being $13,000 for going overseas and $20.000+ for staying here, and then we don't have to pay for plane tix again, so if we have to do a second or third round, we'll be saving over $10,000 a cycle.

The reason this works so well is that DH telecommutes via the interwebz for work, so he can pretty much live wherever he wants and still have a job. And I am currently on a break from work (and am self-employed anyway) so I don't have to worry about that. 

We were already planning to sell the house and move, so there is some money put aside for that. We'll probably only break even on the house, but I am hoping we make enough of a profit to cover plane tix.


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all,

My first IUI was officially a :bfn:

Ugh

The nurse mentioned they may switch me to femara. Anyone use femara instead of clomid??


----------



## Mommy81

ElleT613 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My first IUI was officially a :bfn:
> 
> Ugh
> 
> The nurse mentioned they may switch me to femara. Anyone use femara instead of clomid??

I'm sorry Elle:hugs:

We are pretty much on the same cycle, so we can be cycle buddies if you would like:flower:

I did Femara this past IUI, and have done Clomid in the past. the side effects of Clomid are much worse than Femara. I actually had no side effects on Femara, and I just started the next round tonight.

Best of luck on your next cycle! Do you know when your IUI is scheduled for yet?


----------



## 2have4kids

I think it's what my doc was going to put me on with this iui cycle, it's meant to help the egg grow but it won't cause multiple eggs to grow. They said they could do femera/letrizole with this cycle but not chlomid as we're doing ivf next month and it wouldn't effect things. Chlomid thins your lining though and therefore they wouldn't let me take it. I passed on the letrozole, I don't think IUI will work anyway as it hasn't in the past. I'm hoping for the IVF to be the success for us.

I hope it works for you, at least you can be rest assured your lining won't be effected and there'll be less side effects.


----------



## Maddy40

MrsTruth & Karena glad to hear the 2ww and prog bullets drive you crazy, so I'm not the only one :)

Sunflower & 2Have4Kids what day are you both expecting IUI?

Mommy81 how are you travelling? What day are you starting your next IUI meds?

Elle...hugs! I'm so sorry you got a BFN. Hopefully this cycle has given them a better idea of what drugs might work best for you. My doctor says the 2nd round of IUI has the greatest success rate because of this.

Sprinkles sorry about the BFN and good luck with IVF. We have considered overseas IVF with donor eggs as the cost of cycles there is half the cost of Australia. But then we found a not-for-profit IVF clinic here that we are going to check out first. But the overseas option is always at the back of my mind...

AFM I'm on CD10 today (day 9 of GonalF) and this morning's scan showed one follicle at 14mm plus some smaller ones plus good lining. Bloodwork shows everything is coming along fine. More bloods Saturday.


----------



## 2have4kids

Maddy40 said:


> MrsTruth & Karena glad to hear the 2ww and prog bullets drive you crazy, so I'm not the only one :)
> 
> Sunflower & 2Have4Kids what day are you both expecting IUI?
> 
> Mommy81 how are you travelling? What day are you starting your next IUI meds?
> 
> Elle...hugs! I'm so sorry you got a BFN. Hopefully this cycle has given them a better idea of what drugs might work best for you. My doctor says the 2nd round of IUI has the greatest success rate because of this.
> 
> Sprinkles sorry about the BFN and good luck with IVF. We have considered overseas IVF with donor eggs as the cost of cycles there is half the cost of Australia. But then we found a not-for-profit IVF clinic here that we are going to check out first. But the overseas option is always at the back of my mind...
> 
> AFM I'm on CD10 today (day 9 of GonalF) and this morning's scan showed one follicle at 14mm plus some smaller ones plus good lining. Bloodwork shows everything is coming along fine. More bloods Saturday.

Hi Maddy, it looks like your close with that many chemicals! Has your doctor done karyotype testing on you or your dh?

I usually O around the 18th so seeing that this is a natural iui, I'd assume they'll trigger around the 17th? The testing is Sun/Tues i'm guessing IUI would be Wed/Thurs. This month seems to be flying by.

Is there anyone else here who HATES the IUI itself, can't stand anything going up there, the worst feeling ever.


----------



## ElleT613

Mommy81 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> My first IUI was officially a :bfn:
> 
> Ugh
> 
> The nurse mentioned they may switch me to femara. Anyone use femara instead of clomid??
> 
> I'm sorry Elle:hugs:
> 
> We are pretty much on the same cycle, so we can be cycle buddies if you would like:flower:
> 
> I did Femara this past IUI, and have done Clomid in the past. the side effects of Clomid are much worse than Femara. I actually had no side effects on Femara, and I just started the next round tonight.
> 
> Best of luck on your next cycle! Do you know when your IUI is scheduled for yet?Click to expand...

I would love that! Always good to have a cycle buddy!

I am going to be sure to ask her why they would switch me to femara.. clomid did work for me and I didn't really have any side effects other than thin lining which was fixed by estrace (estrogen). 

I stopped taking progesterone so just waiting on good old AF! I am scared what she will be like since I've been 'building' my lining for 3 weeks. yikes! This past IUI was done on CD 14. So if I start AF by tomorrow my IUI should be done around March 7th...

How are you mommy? What day are you on?


----------



## ElleT613

2have4kids said:


> I think it's what my doc was going to put me on with this iui cycle, it's meant to help the egg grow but it won't cause multiple eggs to grow. They said they could do femera/letrizole with this cycle but not chlomid as we're doing ivf next month and it wouldn't effect things. Chlomid thins your lining though and therefore they wouldn't let me take it. I passed on the letrozole, I don't think IUI will work anyway as it hasn't in the past. I'm hoping for the IVF to be the success for us.
> 
> I hope it works for you, at least you can be rest assured your lining won't be effected and there'll be less side effects.

Well I need some multiple eggs, I want as many as possible! LOL ;)

That's exciting that you are doing IVF next month. Who knows, maybe you won't need it though!


----------



## 2have4kids

ElleT613 said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> I think it's what my doc was going to put me on with this iui cycle, it's meant to help the egg grow but it won't cause multiple eggs to grow. They said they could do femera/letrizole with this cycle but not chlomid as we're doing ivf next month and it wouldn't effect things. Chlomid thins your lining though and therefore they wouldn't let me take it. I passed on the letrozole, I don't think IUI will work anyway as it hasn't in the past. I'm hoping for the IVF to be the success for us.
> 
> I hope it works for you, at least you can be rest assured your lining won't be effected and there'll be less side effects.
> 
> Well I need some multiple eggs, I want as many as possible! LOL ;)
> 
> That's exciting that you are doing IVF next month. Who knows, maybe you won't need it though!Click to expand...

I need multiple eggs too lol (to make up for 2 years of lost time), the letrizole/fermera acts as a steroid to pump up the 1 dominant egg (what the nurse told me anyway). 

I just want IVF to come (and work). We're going to put 3-4 eggies back, I know if I'm lucky I'll only get a few and only a portion of those would survive because of our age (me 37 OH 43). If IUI doesn't work I'd likely start down regging around March 20th.:happydance:


----------



## Mommy81

*Elle*-That's awesome you had no SE on Clomid, I was so emotional and had hot flashes! The Femara has been great, no SE at all!
I am scheduled for my next IUI 2/28 & 3/1, if I have a good ultrasound and trigger 2/27. FX'ed!

*Elle & 2have4kids*- I would LOVE multiples also!:happydance:

*2have4kids*-I hope you are feeling better!:flower:

*Maddy40*-Hello! I started my meds for this cycle yesterday, so I hopefully trigger next Wednesday 2/27 with IUI 2/28 & 3/1. When are you scheduled for IUI?

*Truth and Karena*-How are you ladies holding up on the TWW?? I hope you are well:hugs:

*Sprinkles*- Sorry about your BFN:hugs: Did I read correctly? You are selling your home and moving to begin IVF? That is brave of you! I wish you lots of luck!

:dust: to you ladies, and anyone I missed!


----------



## karena547

Mommy81 said:


> *Elle*-That's awesome you had no SE on Clomid, I was so emotional and had hot flashes! The Femara has been great, no SE at all!
> I am scheduled for my next IUI 2/28 & 3/1, if I have a good ultrasound and trigger 2/27. FX'ed!
> 
> *Elle & 2have4kids*- I would LOVE multiples also!:happydance:
> 
> *2have4kids*-I hope you are feeling better!:flower:
> 
> *Maddy40*-Hello! I started my meds for this cycle yesterday, so I hopefully trigger next Wednesday 2/27 with IUI 2/28 & 3/1. When are you scheduled for IUI?
> 
> *Truth and Karena*-How are you ladies holding up on the TWW?? I hope you are well:hugs:
> 
> *Sprinkles*- Sorry about your BFN:hugs: Did I read correctly? You are selling your home and moving to begin IVF? That is brave of you! I wish you lots of luck!
> 
> :dust: to you ladies, and anyone I missed!

You have quick cycles!! I had to go in for monitoring 4 times before I could trigger...and I guess this cycle will end up being about 35-38 days! Feels like forever! I hope you get the okay to trigger next Wednesday, grow follicles grow!!

AFM - I am 5dpIUI, 4dpo, and 7dptrigger....I am testing the HCG out and today I can barely see a line, only if I look really, really, really closely! For s/e I am still eating everything in sight lol and I have noticed some moodiness come on, like last night everything hubby would do would annoy me, and I have NEVER been like that ever (even with PMS!) sooo I guess the progesterone is taking it's toll on me...but worth it if I get a BFP!

Wishing time passes by fast for all the ladies in their 2WW. I'm stalking Jazzy for an update to see if she POAS or is going to today!! Can't wait to see some BFPs on this board! 
:dust::dust:


----------



## karena547

BTW - is anyone else craving a big glass of wine to help ease this 2ww! :wine:
:shrug:


----------



## Sunflower5678

Hi maddy! It looks like our cycles will be close! I am on cd10. My u/s follicle check and hcg shot is on Monday. Tues is the iui. Good luck next week! 

2have4kids- I hate meds and procedures too! Unless, it works....then, It will be all worth it!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-I had some wine yesterday lol! Not a lot but just some! I'm not testing at all till Sunday, March 3rd!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello I am 5dp trigger, I am both 3dpiui and ovulation seeing that I ovulated on Monday! Which I do ovulate on cd15 anyhow. I just have pressure down low and twinges and I think it came from the hcg shot.


----------



## ElleT613

karena547 said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> *Elle*-That's awesome you had no SE on Clomid, I was so emotional and had hot flashes! The Femara has been great, no SE at all!
> I am scheduled for my next IUI 2/28 & 3/1, if I have a good ultrasound and trigger 2/27. FX'ed!
> 
> *Elle & 2have4kids*- I would LOVE multiples also!:happydance:
> 
> *2have4kids*-I hope you are feeling better!:flower:
> 
> *Maddy40*-Hello! I started my meds for this cycle yesterday, so I hopefully trigger next Wednesday 2/27 with IUI 2/28 & 3/1. When are you scheduled for IUI?
> 
> *Truth and Karena*-How are you ladies holding up on the TWW?? I hope you are well:hugs:
> 
> *Sprinkles*- Sorry about your BFN:hugs: Did I read correctly? You are selling your home and moving to begin IVF? That is brave of you! I wish you lots of luck!
> 
> :dust: to you ladies, and anyone I missed!
> 
> You have quick cycles!! I had to go in for monitoring 4 times before I could trigger...and I guess this cycle will end up being about 35-38 days! Feels like forever! I hope you get the okay to trigger next Wednesday, grow follicles grow!!
> 
> AFM - I am 5dpIUI, 4dpo, and 7dptrigger....I am testing the HCG out and today I can barely see a line, only if I look really, really, really closely! For s/e I am still eating everything in sight lol and I have noticed some moodiness come on, like last night everything hubby would do would annoy me, and I have NEVER been like that ever (even with PMS!) sooo I guess the progesterone is taking it's toll on me...but worth it if I get a BFP!
> 
> Wishing time passes by fast for all the ladies in their 2WW. I'm stalking Jazzy for an update to see if she POAS or is going to today!! Can't wait to see some BFPs on this board!
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hi Karena, glad to see your are doing well!

I just had to say during my 2WW I was absolutely famished all the time! I ate more in those two weeks than I usually do in a month, lol. I think it must have been either the HCG shot or maybe the progesterone? Who knows!! FX for you!


----------



## karena547

Elle - thanks for letting me know that I am not the only one that is constantly eating during the 2ww!! 

Are you moving onto another IUI? Have you started meds yet?


----------



## ElleT613

karena547 said:


> Elle - thanks for letting me know that I am not the only one that is constantly eating during the 2ww!!
> 
> Are you moving onto another IUI? Have you started meds yet?

Haha my husband was looking at me like, "I'm scared, you're not even pregnant yet". hahaha.

Yes, I will do an IUI again this cycle, I am waiting on AF to show. Normally it would have started today but I guess the progesterone is delaying it. So annoying! The doctor is calling me tomorrow - they had mentioned possible switching me from clomid to femara but I dont' see why...clomid worked just fine for me. I may also ask about possibly doing 2 IUI's back to back..


I was about to ask if anyone on here has ever come off progesterone and waited for AF and how long she took to come??


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina I hope all is well with you!


----------



## karena547

ElleT613 said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Elle - thanks for letting me know that I am not the only one that is constantly eating during the 2ww!!
> 
> Are you moving onto another IUI? Have you started meds yet?
> 
> Haha my husband was looking at me like, "I'm scared, you're not even pregnant yet". hahaha.
> 
> Yes, I will do an IUI again this cycle, I am waiting on AF to show. Normally it would have started today but I guess the progesterone is delaying it. So annoying! The doctor is calling me tomorrow - they had mentioned possible switching me from clomid to femara but I dont' see why...clomid worked just fine for me. I may also ask about possibly doing 2 IUI's back to back..
> 
> 
> I was about to ask if anyone on here has ever come off progesterone and waited for AF and how long she took to come??Click to expand...

HAHAHA that is what my husband is like right now, he is like are you going to eat this much if/when you do get pregnant lol 

Yea, I have heard of the progesterone delaying AF which not only gives false hope but also makes us wait longer to go onto the next cycle...and if your like me, every extra day of waiting counts!! I am just a wee bit impatient lol hmmm I wonder why they would want to switch meds? Although I have heard great success with femara so maybe they just want to switch it up and see if that works better for you? You would think they would do 2 rounds of clomid before switching it though. You should def ask just to see what they say the reasoning is...I ask a lot of questions when I am with my RE and then I usually end up calling later with more questions lol I am interested to hear what they say about 2 IUIs...I haven't asked my clinic yet but I have read on their website they do it only when a frozen sample is being used, so not sure if they would do it for me with fresh samples. 

Keep me updated!! And hoping AF shows for you soon!


----------



## Mommy81

How's everyone doing today?? I hope well:flower:

:dust:


----------



## Mrstruth

Mommy81 said:
 

> How's everyone doing today?? I hope well:flower:
> 
> :dust:

Hello Mommy how have you been? I am great just having side effects from the progesterone suppositories :nope: I am 4dpo and 4dpiui. 6 days past trigger


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well today.

AF seems like she is FINALLY arriving after hesitating about it the last couple days. The wait was just forever again this cycle. Stupid LP. Now that this cycle is officially over, DH and I can move on to saving for IVF. 

Sorry you're having side effects, Mrstruth. It seems like we just can't get away from them huh? And every new med causes some new side effect to pop up. :dohh:


----------



## Mrstruth

pinksprinkles said:


> Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well today.
> 
> AF seems like she is FINALLY arriving after hesitating about it the last couple days. The wait was just forever again this cycle. Stupid LP. Now that this cycle is officially over, DH and I can move on to saving for IVF.
> 
> Sorry you're having side effects, Mrstruth. It seems like we just can't get away from them huh? And every new med causes some new side effect to pop up. :dohh:

Ladies I am almost tired honestly why is something that suppose to be isn't. God place women here to produce so why are we having issues? I am not questioning God but yet my body, idk I am about to just say bye bye TTC


----------



## pinksprinkles

I know how you feel, Mrstruth. Some days I just can't wrap my head around how all this can be so friggin' hard. But we are the strong ones, so maybe that is why we are given so much to deal with. Luv ya hunny!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mrs. Truth I know exactly how you feel! I see all these people who have unplanned pregnancies that are awful parents. and I think to myself how is this fair?!? my husband has given up with church and God all together but I keep telling myself it will happen when it's time. We just have to let go of not being in control, which is super hard for me, and be patient! But we are all here for you to vent and let all your emotions out :)


----------



## ElleT613

karena547 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Elle - thanks for letting me know that I am not the only one that is constantly eating during the 2ww!!
> 
> Are you moving onto another IUI? Have you started meds yet?
> 
> Haha my husband was looking at me like, "I'm scared, you're not even pregnant yet". hahaha.
> 
> Yes, I will do an IUI again this cycle, I am waiting on AF to show. Normally it would have started today but I guess the progesterone is delaying it. So annoying! The doctor is calling me tomorrow - they had mentioned possible switching me from clomid to femara but I dont' see why...clomid worked just fine for me. I may also ask about possibly doing 2 IUI's back to back..
> 
> 
> I was about to ask if anyone on here has ever come off progesterone and waited for AF and how long she took to come??Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA that is what my husband is like right now, he is like are you going to eat this much if/when you do get pregnant lol
> 
> Yea, I have heard of the progesterone delaying AF which not only gives false hope but also makes us wait longer to go onto the next cycle...and if your like me, every extra day of waiting counts!! I am just a wee bit impatient lol hmmm I wonder why they would want to switch meds? Although I have heard great success with femara so maybe they just want to switch it up and see if that works better for you? You would think they would do 2 rounds of clomid before switching it though. You should def ask just to see what they say the reasoning is...I ask a lot of questions when I am with my RE and then I usually end up calling later with more questions lol I am interested to hear what they say about 2 IUIs...I haven't asked my clinic yet but I have read on their website they do it only when a frozen sample is being used, so not sure if they would do it for me with fresh samples.
> 
> Keep me updated!! And hoping AF shows for you soon!Click to expand...

Hi Karena, I thought I would update you as I got the chance to talk to my nurse yesterday. I did ask about doing 2 IUI's... she said at their practice they dont' think the chances to get pregnant increase significantly enough to warrant paying for 2 IUI's but if the patient wants it they will certainly do it. I think I am going to talk to my DH and see what he thinks... I know I would like to increase my chances as much as possible! lol.

So with the switch from clomid to femara-- I was actually on clomid for two cycles prior to trying my IUI so I just completed my 3rd round of clomid. She just said they dont' like to keep people on clomid if there is another option...so I started AF yesterday and I'm taking femara CD 1 - 5. 

How are you doing??


----------



## Mommy81

Good Morning ladies!

*Karena & Elle* my RE office does back to back IUI's, I am not sure statistically what the chance increases to, but I assume it cannot hurt!

*Truth*, I am sorry you are feeling defeated. I have been there many times, but my desire to have a family always outways my negative thoughts. We all know how you feel, and are here to listen:hugs:

AFM, I am currently at CD7 and will be taking my 4th dose of Femara today. Tomorrow I begin the injectables (Follistim). I am feeling cautiously hopeful, but realistic. I am really going to try to not read into and signs/symptoms this time. Honestly, every symptom for a BFP is the same as AF's, so why drive myself insane?
I am also not refraining from the occasional glass of red wine this cycle. I feel like I was so uptight and stressed out last cycle, which is worse for my body than a little red wine. So in a nutshell, I am going to do my meds, go for my exams, and try to relax. Whatever happens, happens. After 2+ years TTC faithfully, I am slowly learning that as much as I want to control when this happens, it's not up to me. It will happen when it is suppose to, but I am confident it will. :thumbup:
Sorry for rambling, but as we all know, there aren't many people to talk to about this. Thank God for you ladies!:hugs:

I hope all of you are well and have a fantastic wknd!


----------



## Mrstruth

Mommy81 said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> *Karena & Elle* my RE office does back to back IUI's, I am not sure statistically what the chance increases to, but I assume it cannot hurt!
> 
> *Truth*, I am sorry you are feeling defeated. I have been there many times, but my desire to have a family always outways my negative thoughts. We all know how you feel, and are here to listen:hugs:
> 
> AFM, I am currently at CD7 and will be taking my 4th dose of Femara today. Tomorrow I begin the injectables (Follistim). I am feeling cautiously hopeful, but realistic. I am really going to try to not read into and signs/symptoms this time. Honestly, every symptom for a BFP is the same as AF's, so why drive myself insane?
> I am also not refraining from the occasional glass of red wine this cycle. I feel like I was so uptight and stressed out last cycle, which is worse for my body than a little red wine. So in a nutshell, I am going to do my meds, go for my exams, and try to relax. Whatever happens, happens. After 2+ years TTC faithfully, I am slowly learning that as much as I want to control when this happens, it's not up to me. It will happen when it is suppose to, but I am confident it will. :thumbup:
> Sorry for rambling, but as we all know, there aren't many people to talk to about this. Thank God for you ladies!:hugs:
> 
> I hope all of you are well and have a fantastic wknd!

You are so sweet and I truly understand where you are coming from I have been trying two years as well, first IVF then tubal reversal, now IUI I feel like I have tried everything. 

Hello ladies, my fertility chart with fertility friend states that I ovulated on cd 15 which I had believed due to on Saturday cd13 my scan confirmed a mature egg at 16mm and it was at the very tip of my ovary preparing to release. Now according to countdown I ovulated cd 17 instead, which this wouldn't be the first month, because Clomids made me ovulate later. Can any of you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think? 

Mommy you are truly a angel


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies, just wanted to update. I had my beta on Wednesday and they called and said it was a negative. I started my period on Thursday and went in to have a baseline ultrasound. I gave my usual bloodwork and went on my marry way. My FS called me twice and I finally picked up....she told me she always tests my beta just in case and this time my beta was 24. So I was/am pregnant. I was immediately put on progesterone oil shots and go back today for my beta. What a wild ride. That being said I peed on a stick,, BFN. ugh. So who knows. It's been a crazy few hours!!


----------



## Mommy81

typeA TTC said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to update. I had my beta on Wednesday and they called and said it was a negative. I started my period on Thursday and went in to have a baseline ultrasound. I gave my usual bloodwork and went on my marry way. My FS called me twice and I finally picked up....she told me she always tests my beta just in case and this time my beta was 24. So I was/am pregnant. I was immediately put on progesterone oil shots and go back today for my beta. What a wild ride. That being said I peed on a stick,, BFN. ugh. So who knows. It's been a crazy few hours!!

TypeA....YAY!! I am hoping and praying for you that you get a super sticky bean!!!!:happydance: Best of luck to you that your beta is 3 x's more today!!!
TONS OF :dust: to you! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Mommy81

Thank you Truth!:hugs: I don't know much about temping, so I cannot help you with your charts, sorry! That's the one thing I have not done:wacko:


----------



## typeA TTC

Mommy- I'm sorry about your BFN. And thank you for your thoughts!!!! Are you trying a different trigger this time? I did. I used ovidrel first and the novarel (which got me in my current situation). So maybe ask if you can change triggers just to mix it up a bit!


----------



## Mrstruth

Mommy81 said:


> Thank you Truth!:hugs: I don't know much about temping, so I cannot help you with your charts, sorry! That's the one thing I have not done:wacko:

Thanks anyhow it's truly confusing me as well lol


----------



## karena547

Elle - That is interesting about what your nurse said about the b2b IUIs, I guess I can see that bc if you DH has a count of 30 million lets say, is putting more up there really going to help the chances lol BUT like you said, it is kind of worth it just to make yourself feel like your giving it the best chance possible! I have heard really great things about femara and success rates and have heard it gives less s/e than clomid so that is good!! I am wondering if this IUI doesn't work out for me, what the protocol will be for the next...hoping it just works! AFM - my cramping is finally gone (a week later), I kind of just feel normal other than peeing a lot and some moodiness lol but that's from the progesterone sooo I am not feeling real hopeful. Another week until I POAS and then March 4 for my beta!

Mommy - I hear ya about that glass of wine, I was trying not to indulge but I had to calm myself down from all this and had a little the other night! So enjoy and relax and maybe it will happen that way!! :wine:

Mrstruth - To me it looks like you O on the 16th since your temp went up on the 17th...but I think temping is hard when we are on all these meds because I think the meds effect our temps. 

TypeA - waiting to hear good news from you :dust:


----------



## Mrstruth

karena547 said:


> Elle - That is interesting about what your nurse said about the b2b IUIs, I guess I can see that bc if you DH has a count of 30 million lets say, is putting more up there really going to help the chances lol BUT like you said, it is kind of worth it just to make yourself feel like your giving it the best chance possible! I have heard really great things about femara and success rates and have heard it gives less s/e than clomid so that is good!! I am wondering if this IUI doesn't work out for me, what the protocol will be for the next...hoping it just works! AFM - my cramping is finally gone (a week later), I kind of just feel normal other than peeing a lot and some moodiness lol but that's from the progesterone sooo I am not feeling real hopeful. Another week until I POAS and then March 4 for my beta!
> 
> Mommy - I hear ya about that glass of wine, I was trying not to indulge but I had to calm myself down from all this and had a little the other night! So enjoy and relax and maybe it will happen that way!! :wine:
> 
> Mrstruth - To me it looks like you O on the 16th since your temp went up on the 17th...but I think temping is hard when we are on all these meds because I think the meds effect our temps.
> 
> TypeA - waiting to hear good news from you :dust:

Thank you Karena I heard also that if you are on the meds they affects your temps. I am also having the same affects from the progesterone and hunger added as well


----------



## Mrstruth

I know some of you are reading expecting a BFP announcement! That isn't the case right now. I feel that my TTC journey here on BnB has come to a term where I must remove myself. I have encountered and experienced some arrogance, non-chalant, rudeness that I feel are very immature of women, whom are all experiencing the exact same pain, journey, tears and wants. No matter the race, education status, financial status etc, we ALL are encountering some sort of infertility. Yet some women here are very rude when sharing your story or responding to others stories and I refuse to be apart of that. I will continue blogging my youtube blogs and I will continue sharing my journey on https://www.facebook.com/ttcbabybumpaftertr , I can also be emailed at [email protected] for many of us TTC and just want to yahoo messenger and chat, or FaceTime but my time here has abruptly come to a halt. It's nothing personal with any of you ladies and I honestly wish you the best! And since I do not know how to delete this thread, I will pop up and check on those dear to me, that has rode this journey with me. I wish you all the best
Shay :kiss:


----------



## laurabeth

Hi guys can i join?

I had my 1st IUI on monday 18th february 2013 :)

When do you guys test after IUI? 10dpiui? 14dpiui? Any advice?


----------



## Mommy81

Mrstruth said:


> I know some of you are reading expecting a BFP announcement! That isn't the case right now. I feel that my TTC journey here on BnB has come to a term where I must remove myself. I have encountered and experienced some arrogance, non-chalant, rudeness that I feel are very immature of women, whom are all experiencing the exact same pain, journey, tears and wants. No matter the race, education status, financial status etc, we ALL are encountering some sort of infertility. Yet some women here are very rude when sharing your story or responding to others stories and I refuse to be apart of that. I will continue blogging my youtube blogs and I will continue sharing my journey on https://www.facebook.com/ttcbabybumpaftertr , I can also be emailed at [email protected] for many of us TTC and just want to yahoo messenger and chat, or FaceTime but my time here has abruptly come to a halt. It's nothing personal with any of you ladies and I honestly wish you the best! And since I do not know how to delete this thread, I will pop up and check on those dear to me, that has rode this journey with me. I wish you all the best
> Shay :kiss:

Truth, what happened?:hugs:


----------



## Mommy81

laurabeth said:


> Hi guys can i join?
> 
> I had my 1st IUI on monday 18th february 2013 :)
> 
> When do you guys test after IUI? 10dpiui? 14dpiui? Any advice?


Welcome Laura Beth! I hope you get a super sticky bean:flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Mrstruth said:


> I know some of you are reading expecting a BFP announcement! That isn't the case right now. I feel that my TTC journey here on BnB has come to a term where I must remove myself. I have encountered and experienced some arrogance, non-chalant, rudeness that I feel are very immature of women, whom are all experiencing the exact same pain, journey, tears and wants. No matter the race, education status, financial status etc, we ALL are encountering some sort of infertility. Yet some women here are very rude when sharing your story or responding to others stories and I refuse to be apart of that. I will continue blogging my youtube blogs and I will continue sharing my journey on https://www.facebook.com/ttcbabybumpaftertr , I can also be emailed at [email protected] for many of us TTC and just want to yahoo messenger and chat, or FaceTime but my time here has abruptly come to a halt. It's nothing personal with any of you ladies and I honestly wish you the best! And since I do not know how to delete this thread, I will pop up and check on those dear to me, that has rode this journey with me. I wish you all the best
> Shay :kiss:

Hey, what happened, hunny? :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

TypeATTTC...:dance: FX for you that your HCG keeps rising and is a viable pregnancy vs the tail end of a chemical pregnancy.

Laurabeth..welcome :hi: Does your TWW seem to be going really slowly? My clinic does bloodtests at 7/11/13dpiui. Yours?

Elle..:hugs:my Dr doesn't do back-to-back IUIs either, he believes the research shows it doesn't result in higher rates of BFP.

Mommy81..I hope this month is your happy one :flower:

AFM I will be back in the FS chair Monday morning for IUI.


----------



## Maddy40

MrsTruth..yes gosh this process seems terribly unfair a lot of the time. Your chart looked so good, I am really sorry that you got a BFN. Was it the two lower temps after CD15 that cause FF to move your O date? Was there some reason they may have been lower (ie: did you temp earlier than usual) If you take those temps out, does your O date move back to CD15?

I'm really sorry if anyone has been dismissive of, or rude about, your journey. BNB should be a supportive place. Best of luck to you going forward.


----------



## laurabeth

Maddy40 said:


> TypeATTTC...:dance: FX for you that your HCG keeps rising and is a viable pregnancy vs the tail end of a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> Laurabeth..welcome :hi: Does your TWW seem to be going really slowly? My clinic does bloodtests at 7/11/13dpiui. Yours?
> 
> Elle..:hugs:my Dr doesn't do back-to-back IUIs either, he believes the research shows it doesn't result in higher rates of BFP.
> 
> Mommy81..I hope this month is your happy one :flower:
> 
> AFM I will be back in the FS chair Monday morning for IUI.

Hiya well as I have pcos and my cycles are so irregular my clinic won't test unti cycle day 40, which is soooo far away! Ok well only a few weeks! But seems like so far away. I was thinking of just testing at 14dpiui but yes it seems as if it was soooooo long ago I had the IUI when infact it's not even been a week yet just 5 days!! Ahhh it's killing me lol but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high just yet xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mrstruth, what happened?! I hope everything is okay and I know this process is hard but 1 day you will get your BFP!!!

Laurabeth-welcome!!! I got my iui done the 17th and 18th!! I'm going to test march 3!!! Good luck!!! :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

So AF finally hit me full force yesterday. I knew that was coming though and had already worked through things, so I honestly just didn't care. DH and I went out for dinner and lots of drinks for the first time since starting TTC. It. Was. Awesome. I had forgotten how much fun we used to have before we decided to make a baby. :haha: Not that we're big partiers, but every couple months we used to hit the town for a night of fun. Forgot how entertaining my husband can be sometimes. And after a few hours of drinks and amazing conversation, I had even learned a few new things about him that I didn't know. Will he ever cease to surprise me with his awesomeness? I have no idea. ;)

In other news, we've started fundraising for IVF. If anyone is interested in following along in our journey outside of BnB, we now have a website and a FB Page dedicated to our IVF fundraising, journaling, etc.


----------



## Christina78

laurabeth said:


> Hi guys can i join?
> 
> I had my 1st IUI on monday 18th february 2013 :)
> 
> When do you guys test after IUI? 10dpiui? 14dpiui? Any advice?

14 days past iui is a good time to test I think :) I go for betas on Thursday


----------



## Mommy81

Maddy, GL tomorrow!

Christina, 14dpiui:happydance: I hope you have sticky bean!


----------



## typeA TTC

Hi ladies, unfortunately my HCG went down on Saturday so it was a chemical pregnancy. We are able to continue with our next treatment cycle. I am looking at the bright side that I can actually get pregnant and am hopeful for our future cycles! Have a wonderful week ladies!!


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm so sorry typeA, a chemical preg is such a waste of emotion...so exciting and then so disappointing! I'm sending you massive :hug:

I had my u/s today with a big 21mm follie + two 16mm follies all on left side, I wonder is my right side working at all? I'm awaiting to do the trigger shot tonight at midnight as the doc said. Not looking forward to giving myself the shot. Iui is Tuesday at 2:30pm. We BD'd tonight and they told menot to tomorrow to save up the numbers. I don't really get it, he's always had great numbers. 65million post wash last time and we BD'd each day. Oh well, it'll be easier for him to donate. It was difficult last iui, I think he was all sexed out lol. :haha:

Good luck to those of you waiting to go and fx for the tww-ers!!


----------



## Maddy40

TypeA I'm so sorry - unfortunately I'm becoming very familiar with that outcome. On the good side it means you know the sperm does meet the egg. But I know that doesn't mean much when your heart is aching.

Good luck on Tuesday 2Have4Kids. DH's post-wash numbers are great, what percentages did he have? 

AFM we had our 3rd and final IUI today and I started another lot of progesterone immediately afterwards. Our clinic tests for progesterone levels at 7dpiui and for pregnancy at 10 and 12 dpiui, so not a long wait.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am so sorry TypeA...but like you said, at least you know you can get pregnant :)


----------



## karena547

typeA TTC - I am soooo sorry, big :hug: :hugs:

Good luck 2have4kids, you will soon be on the 2ww with us!! Woohoo!! :happydance:

Maddy40 - that isn't a bad wait at all!! I feel like having a progesterone test helps the 2ww go by a bit faster bc you are doing something related to TTC lol I wish my doc office did it! Good luck to you! :dust:


----------



## typeA TTC

Maddy- I'm sorry about yours too. Do they know what's causing it?


----------



## Mommy81

typeA TTC said:


> Hi ladies, unfortunately my HCG went down on Saturday so it was a chemical pregnancy. We are able to continue with our next treatment cycle. I am looking at the bright side that I can actually get pregnant and am hopeful for our future cycles! Have a wonderful week ladies!!

TypeA, I am so sorry:hugs:

But, on the bright side it was a pregnancy. I would feel the same way you do, after so long TTC I would be happy to know that it is possible! Even if it did end in a chemical. I know that would sound crazy to the average person who TTC and got pregnant easily. But for us LTTTC'ers anything is something!!!

Best of luck to you this next round!


----------



## Mommy81

2have4kids said:


> I'm so sorry typeA, a chemical preg is such a waste of emotion...so exciting and then so disappointing! I'm sending you massive :hug:
> 
> I had my u/s today with a big 21mm follie + two 16mm follies all on left side, I wonder is my right side working at all? I'm awaiting to do the trigger shot tonight at midnight as the doc said. Not looking forward to giving myself the shot. Iui is Tuesday at 2:30pm. We BD'd tonight and they told menot to tomorrow to save up the numbers. I don't really get it, he's always had great numbers. 65million post wash last time and we BD'd each day. Oh well, it'll be easier for him to donate. It was difficult last iui, I think he was all sexed out lol. :haha:
> 
> Good luck to those of you waiting to go and fx for the tww-ers!!

Great follies 2have4kids! GL at your IUI! I go for my back to back IUI's Thrusday and Friday! Then the dreaded TWW...


----------



## Mommy81

Maddy40 said:


> TypeA I'm so sorry - unfortunately I'm becoming very familiar with that outcome. On the good side it means you know the sperm does meet the egg. But I know that doesn't mean much when your heart is aching.
> 
> Good luck on Tuesday 2Have4Kids. DH's post-wash numbers are great, what percentages did he have?
> 
> AFM we had our 3rd and final IUI today and I started another lot of progesterone immediately afterwards. Our clinic tests for progesterone levels at 7dpiui and for pregnancy at 10 and 12 dpiui, so not a long wait.

GL Maddy, I am hoping for a sticky bean for you! Your RE tests quickly! Lucky you....my RE tested 18DPIUI! That was the WORST!


----------



## 2have4kids

Maddy40 said:


> TypeA I'm so sorry - unfortunately I'm becoming very familiar with that outcome. On the good side it means you know the sperm does meet the egg. But I know that doesn't mean much when your heart is aching.
> 
> Good luck on Tuesday 2Have4Kids. DH's post-wash numbers are great, what percentages did he have?
> 
> AFM we had our 3rd and final IUI today and I started another lot of progesterone immediately afterwards. Our clinic tests for progesterone levels at 7dpiui and for pregnancy at 10 and 12 dpiui, so not a long wait.

Hi Maddy, not sure what percentages but I'll get all that info this time around. It was a little less than a year ago since our last IUI so it'll be interesting to see if anything's changing. I'm also going to ask about progesterone, might as well do everything we can for success.

Maddy when you say final, are you moving on to IVF or what did you plan to do next? I hope this is your lucky IUI, save the plan B for another situation!!!


----------



## Ingodshand

Hi guys!! I finally figured out my password so I could log in again!! 

Hope everyone is doing great getting ready for IUI's or during the 2WW. 

AFM- I am totally freaking out! My last two IUI rounds, the LP was exactly 10 days long and today should be the day for AF, but nothing! I had a drop of blood this am, but that's it! My brain is foggy, I feel so bloated and my head is pounding, but I took a HPT yesterday and today which both were negative. I know it is still early and I am holding out at this point. I know we are not out until AF shows up!

An another crazy note, I just had a feeling this month would work so we did not move onto injections. Last Thursday I had a dream about 6 am that I told people I really thought that I was pregnant. I told my Mom on saturday about my dream and she said that she had had a dream that I was pregnant with a girl at the same time early Thursday morning. OMG!!!

Here's to some sticky beans!


----------



## Mommy81

Ingodshand said:


> Hi guys!! I finally figured out my password so I could log in again!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great getting ready for IUI's or during the 2WW.
> 
> AFM- I am totally freaking out! My last two IUI rounds, the LP was exactly 10 days long and today should be the day for AF, but nothing! I had a drop of blood this am, but that's it! My brain is foggy, I feel so bloated and my head is pounding, but I took a HPT yesterday and today which both were negative. I know it is still early and I am holding out at this point. I know we are not out until AF shows up!
> 
> An another crazy note, I just had a feeling this month would work so we did not move onto injections. Last Thursday I had a dream about 6 am that I told people I really thought that I was pregnant. I told my Mom on saturday about my dream and she said that she had had a dream that I was pregnant with a girl at the same time early Thursday morning. OMG!!!
> 
> Here's to some sticky beans!

Sounds promising! Hoping for a super sticky bean!!:happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

typeA TTC said:


> Maddy- I'm sorry about yours too. Do they know what's causing it?

Probably just old eggs but we just don't know.....I'm looking forward to asking our IVF doctor some more in-depth questions about this after this final IUI cycle.


----------



## Maddy40

2have4kids said:


> Maddy when you say final, are you moving on to IVF or what did you plan to do next? I hope this is your lucky IUI, save the plan B for another situation!!!

Yes we are moving onto IVF, have already had a consult with our regular FS but we are also looking at a new clinic and have a consult with them in 2 weeks.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Maddy40- Good luck w/IVF, hun. DH and I are looking into it, too. Aiming for this summer. I hope you get a good, sticky bean this cycle though and don't need it. <3


----------



## typeA TTC

Maddy- do you take progesterone during the 2WW? I can't help but think that it would have saved this last pregnancy. I stopped the progesterone on Wednesday, tested negative on Wednesday and then positive on Friday. I'm just not sure what happened but am hopeful for this cycle! If not, we will also be moving to IVF


----------



## Amcolecchi

Okay I do not take progesterone, what is it exactly? Thanks!


----------



## 2have4kids

Have you guys tried taking CoQ10 and Myo-Inositol? If you're moving on to IVF like I am take a quick read how these two supplements effect quality statistics of eggies at IVF. It's remarkable. I've been on DHEA, CoQ10 and My-Inositol since mid way through last year with starting to get BFP's June/Sept. Then to have a 21mm follie on cd14 this month plus two 16mm follies, something's working!
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/d-chiro-inositol


----------



## typeA TTC

Amcolecchi said:


> Okay I do not take progesterone, what is it exactly? Thanks!

I take progesterone vag suppositories from the date after my IUI until my beta test 2weeks later. Progesterone is supposed to help you get and stay pregnant if your body doesn't make it on its own. I think most FS just give it as a precaution now days if there's a hit of progesterone deficiency. When I stop the progesterone I typically get my period within a day or so. If I am to get pregnant after one of these IUIs, I will continue the progesterone until 9-10 weeks pregnant. They can also give you progesterone in a cream and an oil. The oil has to be given through an inter muscular shot (I had to have that the day I was bleeding and had a positive beta...it actually didn't hurt that bad...I was terrified). 

Last cycle I asked how the dr knew that I had enough progesterone over those two weeks and she said because I didn't have any breakthrough bleeding. But I know some drs test the progesterone levels at certain dpo


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you TypeA!!! You know I am not sure about my levels? They did take blood from me and said everything was fine but now I am curious if progesterone was one of them...maybe I should call? Thank you!!! How are you feeling? Are you in your TWW?



typeA TTC said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Okay I do not take progesterone, what is it exactly? Thanks!
> 
> I take progesterone vag suppositories from the date after my IUI until my beta test 2weeks later. Progesterone is supposed to help you get and stay pregnant if your body doesn't make it on its own. I think most FS just give it as a precaution now days if there's a hit of progesterone deficiency. When I stop the progesterone I typically get my period within a day or so. If I am to get pregnant after one of these IUIs, I will continue the progesterone until 9-10 weeks pregnant. They can also give you progesterone in a cream and an oil. The oil has to be given through an inter muscular shot (I had to have that the day I was bleeding and had a positive beta...it actually didn't hurt that bad...I was terrified).
> 
> Last cycle I asked how the dr knew that I had enough progesterone over those two weeks and she said because I didn't have any breakthrough bleeding. But I know some drs test the progesterone levels at certain dpoClick to expand...


----------



## typeA TTC

Not in 2WW yet. I just had a chemical last weekend. So I'm on day 3 of injections for our 3rd IUI.


----------



## Amcolecchi

3rd time's a charm!!! :):dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you!!!



typeA TTC said:


> Not in 2WW yet. I just had a chemical last weekend. So I'm on day 3 of injections for our 3rd IUI.


----------



## typeA TTC

Thank you!!! I hope so. Dr Google says that a lot of women get another BFP after a chemical. Not sure if it's true though. I'm so ready!! Are you in your 2WW? When are you testing?

EDIT- I meant dr google....no dr Giogke ?!? Silly autocorrect!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I am in my dreaded tww!! I am "supposed" to start March 4th so I am going to test March 3rd!! I hate seeing BFN so I wait to test!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm waiting to go in for my IUI, i hate this, i hate the IUI feeling so much the lead up terrible too. i just wish it was over already. I wish they had laughing gas for us in the FC waiting room! Bleh. 

On the bright side, i got off work early and will be working from home this afternoon & tomorrow. Hopefully with a little bean forming in there :)

How's everyone today?


----------



## typeA TTC

Good luck with your IUI! I never feel anything so I don't mind the IUIs. It's the 2WW that I can't stand!! Although the build up to see DHs sperm count is a little nerve wracking!!


----------



## Maddy40

typeA TTC said:


> Good luck with your IUI! I never feel anything so I don't mind the IUIs. It's the 2WW that I can't stand!! Although the build up to see DHs sperm count is a little nerve wracking!!

TypeA I'm the same. IUI seems just too easy to me...probably why it hasn't worked! Since DH's count has improved each time for our 3 IUIs it's been lovely seeing his face when I come out after the IUI and tell him the readings :flower:


----------



## typeA TTC

It feels like someone is squirting cold water up there...that's the only way I know to describe it. Ha! I agree....DH is always a proud peacock after the numbers...the first time it was like 171 mil sperm with 92% motility. This last time it was 97 mil with 99% motility. So he's always so proud of himself. It's quite hilarious! They give us a printout of the results and he carries it around with him! Lol!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

OK, I'm at home now and happy to say it was like how all of your described, pretty painless, the first nurse def hit something the first time and it really hurt. Much better this time!


----------



## typeA TTC

I have heard that sometimes they can hit your cervix which can HURT. Glad it went better this time!!


----------



## Mommy81

Hello girls! I hope everyone is doing well:flower:

AFM, I go for my ultrasound tomorrow morning for a follicle count and hopefully to trigger! With b2b IUI Thursday and Friday!:happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

typeA TTC said:


> It feels like someone is squirting cold water up there...that's the only way I know to describe it. Ha! I agree....DH is always a proud peacock after the numbers...the first time it was like 171 mil sperm with 92% motility. This last time it was 97 mil with 99% motility. So he's always so proud of himself. It's quite hilarious! They give us a printout of the results and he carries it around with him! Lol!!!

wow! Amazing numbers - the best post-wash number we've had is 12.8 million!


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck today mommy81. Hope everything for great

Afm- AF showed up this am so I am out and we are taking this next month off to get ready for injectibles in April. Really over this whole process


----------



## Mommy81

Good morning ladies! So I went for my ultrasound this am, and I was not ready yet, so we didn't trigger. BUT, on the bright side I have 5-6 potential follies all measuring between 11-14 mm today, so I go back Friday morning to trigger and b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday! Hopefully with at least 4-5 mature follies!!! So I am happy it turned out this way! Last cycle I only had 2 follies, so this many definitely will increase my chances! FX'ed.:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy81

Ingodshand said:


> Good luck today mommy81. Hope everything for great
> 
> Afm- AF showed up this am so I am out and we are taking this next month off to get ready for injectibles in April. Really over this whole process

I'm sorry:hugs:

Are you moving onto IVF next round??


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mommy-awesome news!!! Maybe you will get twins!!!! :oneofeach:


----------



## 2have4kids

mommy81 that's great about your follies, grow follies grow! DH's count this time was 33 mill post wash, about half of last years. I told him each year after 40 it'll continue to decline by about half, he didn't believe me.

INGHANDS can you do injectibles without ivf? I asked about it at my last appt and the nurse said we should try this (stimms + downreg+IUI) before ivf but not after IVF like I proposed if ivf doesn't work. I want to see if we can try to freeze some eggs AND get pregnant, that's why we'd do IVF, Im running out of time! But if no BFP with IVF then I'm happy just ttc and since insurance will pay for the IVF drugs but not the fees of egg transfer ($7300) we could try again with stims after IVF, skip the egg transfer and do IUI. Nurse was pretty negative but I bet my doc would be fine with it. I find the nurses are a bit irritable at my clinic and then once you speak to the doc, they're on the same wavelength.

They didn't put me on progesterone and I'm just wondering if i should fill this prescription anyway and take it, do you guys think it increases your chances for conception? It just provides a nice environment to host blast right? I usually take progesterone cream cd21-28 but I could easily do the prescription they gave be for when I get a BFP if that's better.


----------



## typeA TTC

Ingodshand said:


> Good luck today mommy81. Hope everything for great
> 
> Afm- AF showed up this am so I am out and we are taking this next month off to get ready for injectibles in April. Really over this whole process

I'm sorry!! I didn't respond at all to clomid or femara so I had to move quickly to injections. This is my third cycle on follistim and I don't mind them at all. Most people have really good results from it so I pray you are the same. I have PCOS so i started out on a very low dose and injected myself for at least 25-30 before i got one mature follicle but the next time we knew the dosage and it ddidnt take near as long. I know...I feel like that a lot too that I'm so over the whole process. I finally asked for a sign that I could actually get pregnant and then had a chemical pregnancy. So I pray that you will be blessed with a bundle of joy soon!!


----------



## Mommy81

typeA TTC said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Good luck today mommy81. Hope everything for great
> 
> Afm- AF showed up this am so I am out and we are taking this next month off to get ready for injectibles in April. Really over this whole process
> 
> I'm sorry!! I didn't respond at all to clomid or femara so I had to move quickly to injections. This is my third cycle on follistim and I don't mind them at all. Most people have really good results from it so I pray you are the same. I have PCOS so i started out on a very low dose and injected myself for at least 25-30 before i got one mature follicle but the next time we knew the dosage and it ddidnt take near as long. I know...I feel like that a lot too that I'm so over the whole process. I finally asked for a sign that I could actually get pregnant and then had a chemical pregnancy. So I pray that you will be blessed with a bundle of joy soon!!Click to expand...

I am doing my Femara 2.5 mg 2 pills daily, plus 100 iu's of Follistim, So I am responding well with the combination. Maybe injectables will be your answer!


----------



## Mommy81

2have4kids said:


> mommy81 that's great about your follies, grow follies grow! DH's count this time was 33 mill post wash, about half of last years. I told him each year after 40 it'll continue to decline by about half, he didn't believe me.

Thanks!:flower: That's what my RE said to us today...think growing! Haha...
My hubby's post wash was 33 million as well and he is 31. We do b2b IUI's so his 1st post wash was 33 million, and 2nd was 11 million (24 hours later) How old is your hubby if you don't mind me asking?

I have my hubby taking zinc, folic acid, and L-carntine. Hopefully his number are a little higher this time! Even though mr RE saiys his numbers are great and they only require 5 million for IUI. But I think the more the better!


----------



## Mommy81

Maddy40 said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> It feels like someone is squirting cold water up there...that's the only way I know to describe it. Ha! I agree....DH is always a proud peacock after the numbers...the first time it was like 171 mil sperm with 92% motility. This last time it was 97 mil with 99% motility. So he's always so proud of himself. It's quite hilarious! They give us a printout of the results and he carries it around with him! Lol!!!
> 
> wow! Amazing numbers - the best post-wash number we've had is 12.8 million!Click to expand...

Those are amazing numbers! WOW!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy81

Amcolecchi said:


> Mommy-awesome news!!! Maybe you will get twins!!!! :oneofeach:

That's what I was thinking!:winkwink:


----------



## kristinaettc

fx'd crossed for all of you still in it for this cycle!

Unfortunately, I'm out - but not down! I'm already started on my next round of meds and am looking at an IUI around 3/8 or 3/9 as long as my protocol goes well - February was really wonky for me due to some travelling for work. But, now I'm back to my normal meds schedule - hopefully my body responds and rebounds.

I've started a thread for March IUIs

Hopefully you won't have to join us, but if you do...we're here!


----------



## Ingodshand

Mommy81 said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Good luck today mommy81. Hope everything for great
> 
> Afm- AF showed up this am so I am out and we are taking this next month off to get ready for injectibles in April. Really over this whole process
> 
> I'm sorry:hugs:
> 
> Are you moving onto IVF next round??Click to expand...

Thanks, I think we are going to move onto injectible hormones with an IUI, but I am not sure. Going to talk to a new RE tomorrow and see what she says


----------



## Ingodshand

2have4kids said:


> mommy81 that's great about your follies, grow follies grow! DH's count this time was 33 mill post wash, about half of last years. I told him each year after 40 it'll continue to decline by about half, he didn't believe me.
> 
> INGHANDS can you do injectibles without ivf? I asked about it at my last appt and the nurse said we should try this (stimms + downreg+IUI) before ivf but not after IVF like I proposed if ivf doesn't work. I want to see if we can try to freeze some eggs AND get pregnant, that's why we'd do IVF, Im running out of time! But if no BFP with IVF then I'm happy just ttc and since insurance will pay for the IVF drugs but not the fees of egg transfer ($7300) we could try again with stims after IVF, skip the egg transfer and do IUI. Nurse was pretty negative but I bet my doc would be fine with it. I find the nurses are a bit irritable at my clinic and then once you speak to the doc, they're on the same wavelength.
> 
> They didn't put me on progesterone and I'm just wondering if i should fill this prescription anyway and take it, do you guys think it increases your chances for conception? It just provides a nice environment to host blast right? I usually take progesterone cream cd21-28 but I could easily do the prescription they gave be for when I get a BFP if that's better.

I am not sure, but I think we are going to try one more IUI with injectibles and if it does not work then move onto IVF. Our insurance will basically cover both procedures and then all will be out of pocket. I also find the nurses irritating and my doctor is just dull so we are going to see a different doctor at the practice tomorrow. Will let you know what she says!


----------



## Ingodshand

typeA TTC said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Good luck today mommy81. Hope everything for great
> 
> Afm- AF showed up this am so I am out and we are taking this next month off to get ready for injectibles in April. Really over this whole process
> 
> I'm sorry!! I didn't respond at all to clomid or femara so I had to move quickly to injections. This is my third cycle on follistim and I don't mind them at all. Most people have really good results from it so I pray you are the same. I have PCOS so i started out on a very low dose and injected myself for at least 25-30 before i got one mature follicle but the next time we knew the dosage and it ddidnt take near as long. I know...I feel like that a lot too that I'm so over the whole process. I finally asked for a sign that I could actually get pregnant and then had a chemical pregnancy. So I pray that you will be blessed with a bundle of joy soon!!Click to expand...

Thanks TypeA! I have been praying so hard this last cycle and I think that is why the negative has hit me so hard. I didn't have any cysts during my baseline and a "perfect" egg that should have released. My husband's count was even the best it has been.. Guess everything perfect does not always create the result you want! I think God has been telling me to go see this other doctor so we will see what she says. So sorry about your chemical! But I know how you feel that at least you can get pregnant. I tested early this month to even see a positive from the trigger shot and it was negative at 8dpo!:wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, so if you had a prescription for progesterone suppositories hanging on your fridge and you just did IUI, would you fill it and take them for the next two weeks or just wait for the BFP and then take it? FS said to only take them if we see a BFP but so far they've also only clot & karyotype tested us IF we m/c (which we did) and we weren't offered IUI with chlomid only IUI IF we didn't respond and get a BFP with chlomid... I'm starting to get sick of the wait till you have failure and then do syndrome advice from my FS. I'd like to see what you all were recommended to do. Thanks :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'd get the prescription, my clinic don't use them for IUI but I had leftovers from our ivf cycle and took it upon myself to use them. I know quite a few people who've got pregnant from IUI and they've used them, I figured it won't hurt but could help.


----------



## Maddy40

Mommy81 said:


> Good morning ladies! So I went for my ultrasound this am, and I was not ready yet, so we didn't trigger. BUT, on the bright side I have 5-6 potential follies all measuring between 11-14 mm today, so I go back Friday morning to trigger and b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday! Hopefully with at least 4-5 mature follies!!! So I am happy it turned out this way! Last cycle I only had 2 follies, so this many definitely will increase my chances! FX'ed.:thumbup:

Wow Mommy81 does that huge number scare you? My clinic won't do IUI with more than 2 mature follies because of the risk of multiples.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mommy- those numbers are great!!!! FX for you and everyone else!!!

I am 10 dpo and I am some dull cramps :( I am hoping they are not signs of the witch coming!! Trying to stay positive though!


----------



## Mommy81

Maddy40 said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! So I went for my ultrasound this am, and I was not ready yet, so we didn't trigger. BUT, on the bright side I have 5-6 potential follies all measuring between 11-14 mm today, so I go back Friday morning to trigger and b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday! Hopefully with at least 4-5 mature follies!!! So I am happy it turned out this way! Last cycle I only had 2 follies, so this many definitely will increase my chances! FX'ed.:thumbup:
> 
> Wow Mommy81 does that huge number scare you? My clinic won't do IUI with more than 2 mature follies because of the risk of multiples.Click to expand...

Not at all Maddy! Haha...at this point we will take what we can get! I mean, we went into this knowing it could increase our chance for multiples. My RE doesn't like to do more than 4, but he said if it's 5 we will talk. We are paying out of pocket, so we only have this chance and the next left, as we purchased 3 IUI's in a package. After that, we are on our own (insurance covers nothing) 
After the HSG, all the blood work, ultrasounds, multiple semen analysis and 3 IUI's we are about $10K in already. So honestly multiples would be a blessing, because we would be done having children!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy81

Amcolecchi said:


> Mommy- those numbers are great!!!! FX for you and everyone else!!!
> 
> I am 10 dpo and I am some dull cramps :( I am hoping they are not signs of the witch coming!! Trying to stay positive though!

Thanks! I hope the cramps mean nothing but a bean settling in comfortably!!! GO away WITCH!


----------



## 2have4kids

OK, I've just come up with another use for softcups, prometrium holders. You don't need a pantyliner if you're using softcups to keep it up there haha, I love them! I hope you're all doing well :hug:


----------



## Maddy40

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, so if you had a prescription for progesterone suppositories hanging on your fridge and you just did IUI, would you fill it and take them for the next two weeks or just wait for the BFP and then take it? FS said to only take them if we see a BFP but so far they've also only clot & karyotype tested us IF we m/c (which we did) and we weren't offered IUI with chlomid only IUI IF we didn't respond and get a BFP with chlomid... I'm starting to get sick of the wait till you have failure and then do syndrome advice from my FS. I'd like to see what you all were recommended to do. Thanks :flower:

2have4 - after my first IUI my clinic did a blood test at 7dpiui to check my progesterone. As it was low-ish I am automatically prescribed progesterone suppositories after every IUI.


----------



## Maddy40

Mommy81 said:
 

> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! So I went for my ultrasound this am, and I was not ready yet, so we didn't trigger. BUT, on the bright side I have 5-6 potential follies all measuring between 11-14 mm today, so I go back Friday morning to trigger and b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday! Hopefully with at least 4-5 mature follies!!! So I am happy it turned out this way! Last cycle I only had 2 follies, so this many definitely will increase my chances! FX'ed.:thumbup:
> 
> Wow Mommy81 does that huge number scare you? My clinic won't do IUI with more than 2 mature follies because of the risk of multiples.Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all Maddy! Haha...at this point we will take what we can get! I mean, we went into this knowing it could increase our chance for multiples. My RE doesn't like to do more than 4, but he said if it's 5 we will talk. We are paying out of pocket, so we only have this chance and the next left, as we purchased 3 IUI's in a package. After that, we are on our own (insurance covers nothing)
> After the HSG, all the blood work, ultrasounds, multiple semen analysis and 3 IUI's we are about $10K in already. So honestly multiples would be a blessing, because we would be done having children!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Good for you - I'm always interested in how things are done in other countries. Here they are VERY discouraging about multiples due to the risks involved. Even with IVF we don't normally have the option to put back more than one. Although sometimes they will put back two if you have a history of unsuccessful IVF. 

On another board I'm on a lady did IUI with 4 mature follies and ended up pregnant with 4 heartbeats. She has just had two surgically removed for her own health and that of the babies. Heartbreaking.


----------



## typeA TTC

Maddy- that seems crazy that a dr would out back 4?!? This part of fertility is so interesting to me. How each dr has different protocols that they follow with infertility.


----------



## 2have4kids

Maddy40 said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! So I went for my ultrasound this am, and I was not ready yet, so we didn't trigger. BUT, on the bright side I have 5-6 potential follies all measuring between 11-14 mm today, so I go back Friday morning to trigger and b2b IUI Saturday and Sunday! Hopefully with at least 4-5 mature follies!!! So I am happy it turned out this way! Last cycle I only had 2 follies, so this many definitely will increase my chances! FX'ed.:thumbup:
> 
> Wow Mommy81 does that huge number scare you? My clinic won't do IUI with more than 2 mature follies because of the risk of multiples.Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all Maddy! Haha...at this point we will take what we can get! I mean, we went into this knowing it could increase our chance for multiples. My RE doesn't like to do more than 4, but he said if it's 5 we will talk. We are paying out of pocket, so we only have this chance and the next left, as we purchased 3 IUI's in a package. After that, we are on our own (insurance covers nothing)
> After the HSG, all the blood work, ultrasounds, multiple semen analysis and 3 IUI's we are about $10K in already. So honestly multiples would be a blessing, because we would be done having children!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you - I'm always interested in how things are done in other countries. Here they are VERY discouraging about multiples due to the risks involved. Even with IVF we don't normally have the option to put back more than one. Although sometimes they will put back two if you have a history of unsuccessful IVF.
> 
> On another board I'm on a lady did IUI with 4 mature follies and ended up pregnant with 4 heartbeats. She has just had two surgically removed for her own health and that of the babies. Heartbreaking.Click to expand...

It's odd how it differs so much from country to country. In Canada it really depends on your age. Over 30/35/40 35-40 they allow you to choose 3-4 if you want because they know the statistics of all 3-4 implanting is very small. We will be likely choosing 3 if we have the chance, I know with my diagnosis we'll be lucky to get 1.


----------



## Ingodshand

So we are moving onto IVF and I am totally torn about how I should feel. Part of me is really excited about the prospect of finally having our baby, but I am just sad that it has come to that. The main reason is money since our insurance will basically pay for one round of IVF and then everything will be out of pocket. I am just so scared that we will not have any embroys to transfer, plus the side effects from the meds and then it not working at all. I always dreamed of having three children and I am so scard we will not get there. At least the chance of success goes up to 60%!


----------



## Mommy81

Ingodshand said:


> So we are moving onto IVF and I am totally torn about how I should feel. Part of me is really excited about the prospect of finally having our baby, but I am just sad that it has come to that. The main reason is money since our insurance will basically pay for one round of IVF and then everything will be out of pocket. I am just so scared that we will not have any embroys to transfer, plus the side effects from the meds and then it not working at all. I always dreamed of having three children and I am so scard we will not get there. At least the chance of success goes up to 60%!

Best of luck with your IVF round! Stay positive, and keep us updated!!!:hugs:


----------



## Mommy81

Hello ladies!

So I went in for my tvag US this am and have three beautiful follies...20 mm 17mm and 15 mm. We triggered and have b2b IUI tomorrow and Sunday!!! I am so happy that we had better follies this time around:happydance:

How are the rest of you ladies today?? I hope all of you are well:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Mommy81 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> So I went in for my tvag US this am and have three beautiful follies...20 mm 17mm and 15 mm. We triggered and have b2b IUI tomorrow and Sunday!!! I am so happy that we had better follies this time around:happydance:
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies today?? I hope all of you are well:flower:

Yeay! FX for you!


----------



## karena547

Mommy81 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> So I went in for my tvag US this am and have three beautiful follies...20 mm 17mm and 15 mm. We triggered and have b2b IUI tomorrow and Sunday!!! I am so happy that we had better follies this time around:happydance:
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies today?? I hope all of you are well:flower:

Yay!!! Good luck this weekend!! :dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Good Lucky Mommy!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Ahh yuk, Prometrium is totally messy. Using the softcups helped while i was at work & for fitness class yesterday, kept things clean. I guess if I'm going to have to do this for 10 weeks if I get preggers I should get used to it. I hate using pads, I wonder if you can use softcups while pregnant? I wouldn't use them at night or on days off but at work and while working out I don't want to deal with pads. yuk...


----------



## Sunflower5678

Thanks great news mommy! Gl this weekend!


----------



## Sunflower5678

Ingodshand said:


> So we are moving onto IVF and I am totally torn about how I should feel. Part of me is really excited about the prospect of finally having our baby, but I am just sad that it has come to that. The main reason is money since our insurance will basically pay for one round of IVF and then everything will be out of pocket. I am just so scared that we will not have any embroys to transfer, plus the side effects from the meds and then it not working at all. I always dreamed of having three children and I am so scard we will not get there. At least the chance of success goes up to 60%!

Ingodshands- I am on 3dpiui (my third iui). Our dr. Said to try ivf if this cycle doesn't work. I have an appt with an RE on thurs. I am excited but also pretty sad it may come to this as well. I want a child so badly and am willing to do anything. (ivf, donor sperm, donor egg, or adoption if need be). My husband really doesn't want these procedures and thinks it's my hormones taking over! It's so frustrating! It will be interesting to hear the odds of the procedures for us. 60% sounds like great odds for you guys! I hope everything works out and keep us posted on the procedures. :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

typeA TTC said:


> Maddy- that seems crazy that a dr would out back 4?!? This part of fertility is so interesting to me. How each dr has different protocols that they follow with infertility.

Hi TypeA, it wasn't IVF, she had IUI with 4 mature follies....


----------



## Maddy40

Mommy81 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> So I went in for my tvag US this am and have three beautiful follies...20 mm 17mm and 15 mm. We triggered and have b2b IUI tomorrow and Sunday!!! I am so happy that we had better follies this time around:happydance:
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies today?? I hope all of you are well:flower:

Good luck Mommy81! Sounds like a fun weekend :happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies! Stopped in to check on you ladies, good luck to those doing IUI this cycle. My IUI was a bust! I am 11 dpo by fertility friend and 9dpo by countdown. I tested today and bfn


----------



## karena547

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies! Stopped in to check on you ladies, good luck to those doing IUI this cycle. My IUI was a bust! I am 11 dpo by fertility friend and 9dpo by countdown. I tested today and bfn

I am 12dpo according to FF and I got a BFN too, but there are a lot of women who test later so I am trying to stay positive, I'll prob test again tomorrow and Sunday before my beta on Monday...Yes total POAS-addict! hahaha Try and stay positive, it could just be too early for you too! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

karena547 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Stopped in to check on you ladies, good luck to those doing IUI this cycle. My IUI was a bust! I am 11 dpo by fertility friend and 9dpo by countdown. I tested today and bfn
> 
> I am 12dpo according to FF and I got a BFN too, but there are a lot of women who test later so I am trying to stay positive, I'll prob test again tomorrow and Sunday before my beta on Monday...Yes total POAS-addict! hahaha Try and stay positive, it could just be too early for you too! :hugs:Click to expand...

I am trying to stay positive honestly! I am also just not trying to give myself false hope and become hurt in the end. Have you ever heard of women taking Clomids and femara?


----------



## karena547

Mrstruth said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Stopped in to check on you ladies, good luck to those doing IUI this cycle. My IUI was a bust! I am 11 dpo by fertility friend and 9dpo by countdown. I tested today and bfn
> 
> I am 12dpo according to FF and I got a BFN too, but there are a lot of women who test later so I am trying to stay positive, I'll prob test again tomorrow and Sunday before my beta on Monday...Yes total POAS-addict! hahaha Try and stay positive, it could just be too early for you too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to stay positive honestly! I am also just not trying to give myself false hope and become hurt in the end. Have you ever heard of women taking Clomids and femara?Click to expand...

I hear ya girl!! I was upset this morning about my BFN and then I turned to google which made me more upset lol but then I started googling women who got BFP after they got a bfn 11/12 dpo and there are sooo many of them, so just trying to give us a little hope, but I am like you and trying not to get my hopes up too much so that I don't get so upset if it is a BFN. I can tell myself I won't get upset over and over again but I know I will cry and turn to wine lol and then move on IF that happens. But for now, [-o&lt; praying!

I have only heard of someone taking femara OR clomid, I don't think I have ever heard of someone taking both?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'm 13dpiui today and tested 10 and 12dpiui and BFN both times, so guess that's me out. Feeling gutted but think it will really hit when AF arrives.

Sorry to those others with bfn x


----------



## Mrstruth

Well I just researched and some women get their BFP between 15-17 dpo so I guess it's just be positive until our af shows


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies I tested this morning too and got a bfn! :( but I'm trying to stay positive. There is still as chance :(


----------



## Mrstruth

Oh my I am hoping we start seeing BFP soon


----------



## Mommy81

Good Morning ladies!

I had a successful IUI this morning, and go back again tomorrow morning. Hubby's post wash was 48 million, 15 million more than last months!

So I am hoping that with the 15 million more and the extra follie this month, my chances could be better! FX'ed!:happydance:

How's everyone else today??


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies I tested this morning too and got a bfn! :( but I'm trying to stay positive. There is still as chance :(

I'm sorry :( I too tested this morning and BFN! Still a tiny but of hope for tomorrow, but at 13 dpo and negative, I'm pretty sure I'm out! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## karena547

Mommy81 said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> I had a successful IUI this morning, and go back again tomorrow morning. Hubby's post wash was 48 million, 15 million more than last months!
> 
> So I am hoping that with the 15 million more and the extra follie this month, my chances could be better! FX'ed!:happydance:
> 
> How's everyone else today??

Great numbers!!! Good luck, fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena, I'm still hoping and praying we get our bfp!!


----------



## Mrstruth

I hope you all get a BFP


----------



## aimze

Hi Ladies!

ive been stalking so im sorry for not stopping by and saying hello befre now!!

im currently on 12dpiui...Im on progesterone too and just wondered what day you guys stopped taking it¿¿ I want it out asap an my af to arrive as im getting maried in 4 weeks and obviously want my af to miss it! ideally id like to start in the next 48hours but I have two more progesterone....

If I get a bfn tomorrow @ 13dpiui its pretty much out then eh?

x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

aimze said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> ive been stalking so im sorry for not stopping by and saying hello befre now!!
> 
> im currently on 12dpiui...Im on progesterone too and just wondered what day you guys stopped taking it¿¿ I want it out asap an my af to arrive as im getting maried in 4 weeks and obviously want my af to miss it! ideally id like to start in the next 48hours but I have two more progesterone....
> 
> If I get a bfn tomorrow @ 13dpiui its pretty much out then eh?
> 
> x

I stopped it last Thursday when I got my BFN, if you stop it now it's unlikely you'll get AF within 48 hours although it may depend on your dose.
When I used it for IVF it took 4 days to arrive once i stopped them


----------



## aimze

4days isnt good :-( that means next af is due exacly on wedding day!! Eeeeck!!

X


----------



## Mrstruth

I have heard many women say within two days! I stopped mines two days ago because it gave me a bad yeast infection, well really I had stopped before then and took one more, then stopped again. And af was due today! So hopefully by Tuesday because we got a bfn this morning.


----------



## Maddy40

First time AF arrived that night (I did 1 x progesterone pessary in the morning & then stopped after BFN blood test). Second time it took 24 hours after coming off it. I guess everyone's different.

Hope there are still a few late-Feb BFPs left on the board :) I'm now 9dpiui, will have bloods on Thursday (10dpiui) and Saturday (12dpiui).


----------



## Mrstruth

Well I am 1 day late for af and four days off the progesterone, and also 15dpo 15dpiui


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mrs. Truth I am two days late!! Have you taken a test yet?


----------



## Amcolecchi

:bfn: for me today!-the witch arrived!! :(


----------



## Dauphin1760

when you say 2 days late are you basing it on a 28 day cycle ladies??


----------



## Mommy81

Amcolecchi said:



> :bfn: for me today!-the witch arrived!! :(

I'm sorry, AM:hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Amcolecchi said:


> :bfn: for me today!-the witch arrived!! :(

I'm sorry Amcolecchi :hugs:. What's your plan going forward from here?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks guys! Well, we are going to do another IUI but we can't in March because of money and I am going to be out of town for work in a couple of weeks. So this month we are going to try natrual but I will ovulate when I am gone, so I doubt we will get pregnant. So now I have to wait till like April!!! Ugh this month is going to drag by!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Amcolecchi said:


> :bfn: for me today!-the witch arrived!! :(

Af got me yesterday as well and it will be no iuo next cycle. But i will be doing clomids 100mg and femara and ovidrel this cycle coming up


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sorry about the witch Mrs.Truth. Why aren't you doing an iui this cycle?


----------



## Maddy40

Well AF hasn't arrived yet but it's a BFN for me, so onto IVF.


----------



## Mrstruth

Amcolecchi said:


> Sorry about the witch Mrs.Truth. Why aren't you doing an iui this cycle?

I just wanted to try bding on our own for a while. I am on clomids and Femara! Yes this is a bold decision made by me. Hopeful I. Are more follicles with getting some on my right and mature follicles. Because DH sperm count is wonderful


----------



## Dauphin1760

I got a BFN last night and still had hope since I broke down and tested early, but started spotting this morning which means AF will be full flow blown tomorrow morning. :(
I guess we will be doing another IUI cycle. Trying to stay positive and keep the faith that god has a plan for us all!

Ladies, How many IUI's have you done until you decided to move onto IVF? And was it your decision to move to IVF or the dr??

My dr. is already suggesting IVF and we have only done IUI one cycle. His point being we spend so much on the meds and the cycles can be pretty expensive might as well just do a more aggressive and successful procedure. Ladies any thoughts??


----------



## Amcolecchi

Dauphin1760 I am so sorry!!! :( But I heard it takes up to 3 IUI's!!! MY DH and I are going to try 5 IUI's before stopping to do an IVF! An IVF for us is going to be around 10k-15k so we would need to save for about 6 months then plan to have one! A friend from this forum informed me about egg sharing and I think we would do that if we have to get an IVF!


----------



## Dauphin1760

Thanks Amcolecchi. Trying to keep my head up! What do you mean it takes 3 IUI's?? It takes most ladies 3 IUI's usually before they get an BFP?? We switched doctors in late 2012 ....my new dr. only charges 8k for IVF which even includes the anesthesia, but not injectables. He is the kindest dr. Ive ever met and always very considerate about how much procedures are costing us. So i guess his point is if I do three IUI's its like I'm almost paying for and IVF cycle. What do you think?? I feel like its quite a jump in procedures, ya know. I guess, I've always felt like IVF was a last resort. 

What egg sharing??


----------



## Amcolecchi

Dauphin-Yes, I heard it takes around 3 cycles to get a BFP!!! Wow, that IVF price isn't bad at all!! How much are your IUI's? Our IUI was $950 with all the meds so it's so much cheaper than 15k for an IVF-for us at least!!! Yes, I mentally can't handle and IVF right now or even think about it until the 5 failed IUI's!! It's a huge step!!!

Egg sharing is donating your eggs, kinda like a guy would donate his sperm to a sperm bank, this is for women who don't produce eggs or have other hormonal issues...But your egg would be used for them for an IVF! A friend said they pay around 3-5k!


----------



## Dauphin1760

AM...I didnt realize it takes 3 IUI attempts for a successful IUI. Good to know. I should do more research! lol
Our doctor charges $800 for an IUI cycle, but that doesn't include the meds I take which is follstim an injectable. The injectable meds are super expensive. I think we paid like $1000 bucks or more for meds this last cycle and we got an BFN. :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Daul-well they say the average is 3 cycles! So that's a positive note for us!! :)


----------



## Mrstruth

Maddy40 said:


> Well AF hasn't arrived yet but it's a BFN for me, so onto IVF.

My RE is trying to get me to do a iui once again


----------



## Amcolecchi

MrsTruth-how many IUI's have you done? My doc says up to like 4 or 5 before moving to an IVF.


----------



## Dauphin1760

Hi, 
Not to jump in on your convo.....I have only done one IUI and my doc is already talking IVF. He is counting all my cycles together meaning my unsuccessful clomid and fermara cycles. I feel like its too soon for IVF, but I think he feels we should move to something more aggressive. Also, his costs for IVF are reasonable in comparison to other docs, but still seems too soon to make that jump.

thoughts ladies??


----------



## Amcolecchi

Dauphin-oh jump in any time!! :) The convo's are for everyone! Wow, I do think it's too soon too! I mean my doc was like let's schedule 4 IUI's before talking IVF...I am not on any meds though, so maybe that's why your doc wants to go right to IVF? Maybe since you have been on meds for awhile? I only took Clomid 50 mg for my first IUI because they wanted to sort of control my cycle (my DH has low sperm morphology). IVF's are EXTREMELY EXPENSIVE for us..Around 15k because our insurance covers nothing...You can do the math, if the IVF isn't too much more than an IUI maybe it's worth paying the extra now instead of 4 iui's that add up to IVF! Hope that helps!


----------



## ElleT613

Dauphin1760 said:


> Hi,
> Not to jump in on your convo.....I have only done one IUI and my doc is already talking IVF. He is counting all my cycles together meaning my unsuccessful clomid and fermara cycles. I feel like its too soon for IVF, but I think he feels we should move to something more aggressive. Also, his costs for IVF are reasonable in comparison to other docs, but still seems too soon to make that jump.
> 
> thoughts ladies??

Hi Dauphin,

I think I do understand why your doc wants you to go straight to IVF from here...

Basically- if you are paying so much $$ for your medication since you are doing injectable cycles; at this point you might as well up your chance of being pregnant from the 15-20% with an IUI to 50-60% (of course I dont' know what % your doc would give you, those are just typical %'s) with IVF if you are forking out that much $ to begin with for the meds. 

My clinic rarely does IUI cycles with injections unless you really dont' respond to clomid or femara at all... at that point they will go to IVF. This is because they figure the cost of the injections is so expensive- if you do three of those cycles, you might as well have done IVF and not taken as much of a risk...

In my case I have done 3 rounds of clomid- one round with an IUI. I don't respond to femara. So basically, I will do two more rounds of clomid with an IUI and it's a BFN, it's onto IVF...

Good luck to you!!! :dust:


----------



## Christina78

Hi ladies 

Third IUI with Follistim, Lupron and trigger. I hope this is it :) As of Tuesday I had 6-8 follicles around 10-13 in size, so we will see in the am how those puppies are doing 

Im praying that we all get our BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Christina-so exciting!!! I have my FX for you!!! When is your IUI scheduled?!

On another note: I need help..My cycles are average 30-32 days. When I took clomid for my IUI (first time ever) I took 50 mg from day 3-7. Then they gave me the HCG trigger shot and the next two days were back to back IUI's. She told me to test around CD 26, which I thought meant I would have a cycle of 28 days. BUT I didn't start till CD 30. So does this mean I ovulated later than normal or just my period was 2 days late because of stress maybe? And since I am on no meds this month what will my cycle be like? I am having cramps on both sides of my ovaries today and I have no idea what's going on! I have had cysts before so I am wondering if that is it? Does anyone have any idea!? I am so lost!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Christina78

Amcolecchi said:


> Christina-so exciting!!! I have my FX for you!!! When is your IUI scheduled?!
> 
> On another note: I need help..My cycles are average 30-32 days. When I took clomid for my IUI (first time ever) I took 50 mg from day 3-7. Then they gave me the HCG trigger shot and the next two days were back to back IUI's. She told me to test around CD 26, which I thought meant I would have a cycle of 28 days. BUT I didn't start till CD 30. So does this mean I ovulated later than normal or just my period was 2 days late because of stress maybe? And since I am on no meds this month what will my cycle be like? I am having cramps on both sides of my ovaries today and I have no idea what's going on! I have had cysts before so I am wondering if that is it? Does anyone have any idea!? I am so lost!!! Thanks!!

Trigger fri @ 6pm - IUI on sat


----------



## Mrstruth

Amcolecchi it sounds as if you had late implanting or ovulation. I have my fingers crossed for you! 

Christina that is great news about the IUI! I am praying that this is it for you. 

Dauphin that sounds as if your RE wants to get around the issue and do a procedure he feel most comfortable about the success rate of it. It's just IVF is so costly we feel offended when it's thrown at us, when we want to continue trying more affordable procedures. 

Afm Today is cd12 I received my first smiley face on the opk yesterday and uploaded it on my FB page because my iPad does not do uploads. And my laptop is at home :dohh: I normally get my first positive on opk around cd15 or maybe as early as 14 a positive that is as strong as the control line, so cd11 is very early seeing that I normally ovulate cd 15 or 17 17th lately, besides the last months trigger shot. I am not doing temp this cycle either. I been having twinges from my left and right side so I don't which I would ovulate on, my appointment is Wed and yet I am a week 4-5 early with ovulating. But hey it's okay! I am excited to see you ladies results this cycle and wishing you all the best. Thanks for all of your support. My Facebook page again is www.facebook.com/ttcbabybumpaftertr


----------



## Christina78

Hi girls...
I had a successful IUI on sat .. 6-8 eggies on my left side and 164 million swimmers after wash with 89% mobility !! 

We are praying and praying this is our cycle ! :hugs:


----------



## karena547

Christina78 said:


> Hi girls...
> I had a successful IUI on sat .. 6-8 eggies on my left side and 164 million swimmers after wash with 89% mobility !!
> 
> We are praying and praying this is our cycle ! :hugs:

Good luck, keeping my FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Wow, awesome numbers!!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## Mommy81

Hi ladies,

I cannot even believe it, but I went in for my betas yesterday, and the RE called back with unexpected but fantastic news!

I am pregnant! I cannot even l believe it, I am still very much in shock!:happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mommy-CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! Did you do an IUI? Was this your first IUI? H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Christina78

Mommy81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I cannot even believe it, but I went in for my betas yesterday, and the RE called back with unexpected but fantastic news!
> 
> I am pregnant! I cannot even l believe it, I am still very much in shock!:happydance:

Wahoooooooo congrats !!!:happydance: how exciting !!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats mommi I am soooo excited for you. Today I am 1dpo


----------

